# How's the weather?



## Stone (Nov 25, 2011)

What is the weather like where you are? US west coast, US east coast, Europe, Asia.
We came out of a 7 year drought 2 years ago and it hasn't stopped raining since! It's supposed to be spring and we have been getting about 2 days of sunshine per week. They say its '' La Ninia '' during which the west coast of Sth America (Peru) is dry and the east coast of Australia is wet.
Just wondering if anyone is experiencing stange weather lately.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2011)

A few years ago, we had over a foot of snow on Thanksgiving. This year, the temperature is in the high 50's (14-15ºC). Climate change.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 25, 2011)

What is "strange" weather these days? Its all strange! Lets see......here in my neighborhood, in the past 14 months, we've had a tornado/microburst that probably caused more damage than any before in NYC....a 2' snowstorm that paralyzed the city for a few days, followed by lots more snow, a record heat wave earlier in the summer than usual, a hurricane in late August, heavy, flooding rains repeatedly through late Sept. and October, a late October snowfall that caused 2 week long black-outs in some parts of the area. (And an earthquake, but that doesn't count because its not related to climate.) Oh....I forgot. In my country, climate change is a) not real, or if real, not human induced, so there's nothing we can do about it. or b) probably human induced, but it would damage the economy and job prospects to do anything about it, so may as well say its not human induced.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 25, 2011)

Seems normal on the central coast of California. But it always does.

Today a friend in Iquitos Peru said the Amazon River is rising earlier than normal.
Another friend in Moyobamba Peru said it is raining a lot more and earlier than normal. (He also said that proves the earths climate has cooled?)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 25, 2011)

typical wet, grey, darkish chilly in seattle


----------



## John M (Nov 25, 2011)

Warmer than usual here. Temps are double what they should be. Should be back to seasonal next week. Nothing really going on now and I hope it stays that way. I don't want a tough winter. Life is tough enough already!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2011)

Temps are up and down in NYC. Its cold in my apt since they have the heat off because it was warm today!


----------



## Stone (Nov 25, 2011)

gonewild said:


> > Seems normal on the central coast of California. But it always does.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was there in '83, Everyday was the same, clear and sunny for a month. Just makes me sick.


----------



## Stone (Nov 25, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> typical wet, grey, darkish chilly in seattle



We are having seattle weather right now. Good for collecting rainwater!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 25, 2011)

It's great here....I'm even golfing tomorrow. :clap::clap::clap: Hopefully this above normal temp weather sticks around for a bit....I detest winter.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2011)

In Luxembourg, a lot too mild for the season!!!! No snow, no rain either, but foggy since more than 2 weeks now ! I can't remember what the sun looks like  !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 26, 2011)

It's been cloudy for about 3-4 days now...!!! Lot's of humidity, but cold too...about 5-10oC throughout the day... it was quite sunny before....reminded me of spring.. 

(I think that spring and autumn are reversed seasons...hehe )


----------



## Clark (Nov 26, 2011)

Had bees and dragonflies yesterday.
Couple of live bees in the pitcher plants.

We are labeled Zone 7. Most of the time it is true.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 27, 2011)

This is what it looks like here from 4PM to 7AM.


----------



## Stone (Nov 27, 2011)

Shiva said:


> This is what it looks like here from 4PM to 7AM.



Nice pic Shiva!----OH dear


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 27, 2011)

Soooooo much rain! Its been quite mild here (8-15 degrees celcius) which is unusual. I hate the cold, but I almost prefer it and snow to all this RAIN! 
As with Shiva is dark quite early in the evening


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 27, 2011)

It is very rainy here too... And my car's windshield defroster is acting up, so foggy windows for me!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2011)

Michel, I love your sense of humor!


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 27, 2011)

Well we had 2 hurricanes here Irene & Lee, 3 months ago. Than a snow storm a few weeks ago, now it is basically in the 50's & some rain.. About 10++ degrees warmer than usual.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2011)

the rain just arrived here, and the temps are actually going up! (night)
fall/winter this time of year can bring any type of weather. I can remember in recent times, decembers with 20 below zero fahrenheit for a few weeks, and a few years later temps in the 60's for most of the month. as usual for weather year 'round, in upstate ny anything goes!


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 27, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> the rain just arrived here, and the temps are actually going up! (night)
> fall/winter this time of year can bring any type of weather. I can remember in recent times, decembers with 20 below zero fahrenheit for a few weeks, and a few years later temps in the 60's for most of the month. as usual for weather year 'round, in upstate ny anything goes!



Yes , anything goes in NY. But the weather all over has been to extremes. Drought, to wet, Fires, hurricanes, tsunamies, ect. all over the world!!! Seemes to me that it is getting worse & worse.

I was told years ago that NY will soon have the weather of Florida & vise versa!!


----------



## Stone (Nov 28, 2011)

What with the crazy weather and the coming financial storm, people are starting to say ''sell everything and run for the hills!!!''-----I'm stayin.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 28, 2011)

Stone said:


> What with the crazy weather and the coming financial storm, people are starting to say ''sell everything and run for the hills!!!''-----I'm stayin.



But they aren't even safe!!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 28, 2011)

It is sunny here again


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2011)

Very warm here in NYC for this time of year. Good for plants and heating bills.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 28, 2011)

In Germany, we have the dryest / aridest (dryestmost / aridestmost ???? what is correct?) ) November since wether- recording, no rain since mid october and no snow in the mountains, from time to time there are local woodburns...a lot of people are suffering from hayfever, there is so much ´smog´ from dryed leaves etc. in the air
temps in the night are around 0°C, if the days are not foggy, we go up to 18°C in Munich. Tourists are sitting outside in the sun, enjoying cappucino or somthing else.
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Stone (Nov 29, 2011)

Still raining


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Rained all day today, since last night, actually. At 5:00 pm it turned into snow. Right now, there's about 4" accumulation, and it is very wet -- and supposed to snow all night. The trees near our house have branches that are already almost touching the ground. They are usually at least 8' off the ground. There are all kinds of power outages in surrounding counties. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 29, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Rained all day today, since last night, actually. At 5:00 it turned into snow. Right now, there's about 4" accumulation, and it is very wet -- and supposed to snow all night. The trees near our house have branches that are already almost touching the ground. They are usually at least 8' off the ground. There are all kinds of power outages in surrounding counties. We'll see what tomorrow brings.



S*it I guess that's what's comin' this way. 
All I know is I am cold. Everything is damp. Hibernation sounds good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> S*it I guess that's what's comin' this way.
> All I know is I am cold. Everything is damp. Hibernation sounds good.


Might be, although it seems to be hanging over Michigan. Right now, it has a going SW flow as it slowly moves East. Maybe it'll be spent by the time it reaches you.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 30, 2011)

7" snow and counting...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 30, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Might be, although it seems to be hanging over Michigan. Right now, it has a going SW flow as it slowly moves East. Maybe it'll be spent by the time it reaches you.



odd. we have the upspin from that storm and it's very warm. downspin in michigan and even tennessee and alabama has cold and snow. though very cool at night high 40's during days, and is nearly 55F at 1am at night here now


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 30, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> odd. we have the upspin from that storm and it's very warm. downspin in michigan and even tennessee and alabama has cold and snow. though very cool at night high 40's during days, and is nearly 55F at 1am at night here now



We had warm temps too, low 60's for the high 50's at night, also had alot of rain off & on for 2 days. Its getting cooler today on though..


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 30, 2011)

Was cloudy, but now clearing with a stiff northerly flow of wind. Clear, even if cold, is fine, as I loathe snow with every fibre of my being!


----------



## Hera (Nov 30, 2011)

I could take the cold, if we just had more sun...........


----------



## Stone (Nov 30, 2011)

Well today is ''officially'' the first day of summer I've got the flu and its %$%^#@@#!!#@** freezing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2011)

Stone said:


> Well today is ''officially'' the first day of summer I've got the flu and its %$%^#@@#!!#@** freezing!



I'll trade locations with you -- for a half a year. 

I posted some photos in my greenhouse thread:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=327151#post327151


----------



## Stone (Nov 30, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I'll trade locations with you -- for a half a year.
> 
> I posted some photos in my greenhouse thread:
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=327151#post327151



No thanks Dot, I have a wife from Mass. and I've seen US winters: eek:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 30, 2011)

We had snow last night....just a dusting but still snow. I hate snow. I would rather have rain all winter...at least we wouldn't have to shovel it, or drive in it, or get it in our boots, or....well you get my drift. I hate snow. :sob:


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 30, 2011)

finally got cold here


----------



## Marc (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm at work right now but when I look outside the sky is grey and there is a reasonable wind blowing. 1st day of december but winter is still nowere to be seen. Last year it was freezing and snowing allready.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, it actually returned to weather appropriate for the season today....well, appropriate for mid-November actually. But the warm weather of the past month is enough to inspire me to go fishing in the channel for bass when I go to my LI place...maybe even in bare feet!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 1, 2011)

We had our first major snow dump of the year yesterday, got around 2 or 3" of the white stuff. Today it's chinooking, the temperature got up to about +6 C, snow melting quickly, quite balmy. This is typical Calgary weather.


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Windy today,, rain on the way, temps today around 50. The ground still has not frozen. This weekend the temps should be more seasonal.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 5, 2011)

Current temp is 14f (-10C). Predicted low tonight: -2F (-19C)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2011)

The 9" of wet, heavy snow we got less than a week ago is now all gone -- the mild weather and rain dissolved it all. And now our river is in flood. First time I've seen that in December since we moved out here in 1999.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, I didn't catch any fish, but Sunday out on LI, I was raking leaves in my tee shirt.....all day. Not bad for Dec. .......or is it?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> The 9" of wet, heavy snow we got less than a week ago is now all gone -- the mild weather and rain dissolved it all. And now our river is in flood. First time I've seen that in December since we moved out here in 1999.



I think about 15-20 years ago we had tons of snow in december, and we had one of those early january thaws plus rain (in the 70˚'s) and there was water everywhere. a few days later and it all started freezing again

my mother in new mexico told me it was snowing there today (almost down in mexico), and here today it was in the 50's


----------



## Stone (Dec 7, 2011)

Its HOT today!!!!!!! Summer is finally here!!!!!:rollhappy::clap::evil::wink::rollhappy::smitten::smitten::


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2011)

:fight:


----------



## Stone (Dec 7, 2011)

For all you folks up north





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmmmmm -- everything's upside down.....oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 8, 2011)

Its cold. Evey thing is cold. I am wearing a toque in my house.
...its only -2 (feels like -7). I think I live in the wrong hemisphere. Anyone have room for me?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2011)

today the sky is a lovely shade of 'upstate gray', the temperature the common 'not quite freezing, not hardly warm' of pre-winter (hm, time for a warm shower) 




Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Its cold. Evey thing is cold. I am wearing a toque in my house.
> ...its only -2 (feels like -7). I think I live in the wrong hemisphere. Anyone have room for me?



well, i'm to the 'south' of you but I think we have the same weather!  the problem with our part of the planet is that if we are up north, here we often have this 'cold' that many run away from. so, many head 'south'.. but often in the south in the other season there is too much 'hot', so people retreat inside and turn on the 'cold' :rollhappy: . only so often is the temperature truly 'moderate' and very comfortable. I think somewhere in the tropics at a certain elevation where it's not too hot or too cold, and stays like that often....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 9, 2011)

It was +9C (48 F) today, so really quite balmy. It's chinooking again. We've had a pretty mild winter so far. Of course, winter doesn't really start for another 9 days or so, does it??


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2011)

The first COLD shot - got up to 10 this morning, could have made it to the single digits overnight!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 10, 2011)

75 and not a cloud in the sky.... 

I had to break out my winter clothes yesterday.... Socks, tennie's, pants and long sleeve tee shirts. My god it was freezing late night..... It had to be 52 or so!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2011)

keithrs said:


> 75 and not a cloud in the sky....
> 
> I had to break out my winter clothes yesterday.... Socks, tennie's, pants and long sleeve tee shirts. My god it was freezing late night..... It had to be 52 or so!!!!



buck it up, soldier!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 10, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> buck it up, soldier!



I'll do my best..... I pray for rain because if it sprinkles I get the day off paid!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2011)

keithrs said:


> I'll do my best..... I pray for rain because if it sprinkles I get the day off paid!!!!



 where can we sign up!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 10, 2011)

First snow in Munich, last night


----------



## keithrs (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool pic.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like you got our storm. Only that snow looks light and fluffy.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 10, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> today the sky is a lovely shade of 'upstate gray', the temperature the common 'not quite freezing, not hardly warm' of pre-winter (hm, time for a warm shower)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE our summers! I thrive in 34c plus humidity...oh how I love humidity! Feeling like I am about to melt on the inside from the y humidity and crisp on the outside from the sun....oh :rollhappy::rollhappy:

Today. I froze. -10c. Windy. Sunny, but what good is the sun if it won't warm you up? 
We've not had alot of snow here at all and i am fearing a green Christmas!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2011)

Personally, I'd be happy with a whiteless christmas -- and the week after, since we have to do a little travelling.

What do you folks down-under do, since this holiday season is in your summer???


----------



## Stone (Dec 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Personally, I'd be happy with a whiteless christmas -- and the week after, since we have to do a little travelling.
> 
> What do you folks down-under do, since this holiday season is in your summer???



Some have a barby with seafood and salad and others go the traditional northern Xmas with the turkey and all the stomach busting trimmings :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> It was +9C (48 F) today, so really quite balmy.



Thank you so much for the conversion. 
If finally got below 50F today. Still it was sunny and got nice.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2011)

was very cloudy and cold earlier this morning, and supposed to have freezing drizzle later tonight, so very nice to have some sun out now!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 13, 2011)

In Munich, 
we have ´Föhn´ that means warm winds from the Sahara desert, wich fall down at the north side of the alpine montains (can´t find a translation for Alpenhauptkamm) , sun and about 10-12°C.
This ´Föhn´is quite strange, there are more headaches, heart troubles and more suizides than normal. In the hospitals, they don´t do difficult operations.
If there is ´Föhn´and full moon at the same time, it´s even worst. Then there are more accidents in road traffic.
I´m suffering from having no snow until now, as I like skiing
Best regards, Gina


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> .
> If there is ´Föhn´and full moon at the same time, it´s even worst. Then there are more accidents in road traffic.



ouch! it looked like the moon was full last night, hopes it wanes a bit so no nuttiness tonight


----------



## keithrs (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, We got are first rain storm for Dec., about 3/4" the last two days. You know what that means.... NO WORK!!!!!! I decided that I would take the dog for a walk and noticed that the trees are starting to turn. It has been about 55H/48L. I think once this storm passes it will get down into the low 40's maybe high 30's.


----------



## Heather (Dec 13, 2011)

It's about 55 and low 30s at night. All but two plants still out. 
Getting colder and grayer though, I've had to start wearing a coat and socks. 

Interesting about the weather in Munich!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 16, 2011)

Today, I had three different kinds of weather. 
Heavy rainfalls and strong winds on my way from Munich (Germany) to St. Gallen, (Swizerland), then a lot of snow on the way from St. Gallen to Innsbruck (Austria), there is the Arlberg in between, the streets were coverd with snow, and now, in the Zillertal, which is in the south of Tyrol, Austria, 15°C, (Föhn again) no snow and a lot of sun in the afternoon.
In the Garden here in Tyrol the salix caprea has white ´Palmkätzchen´what we have normally in the spring.
Best Regards, Gina


----------



## Heather (Dec 16, 2011)

I just read an article on CNN about your storm Gina!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 26, 2011)

Today (I´m in Austria), we had 3°C at 600m and 7°C at 2000m. The snow for skiing is prepared artificially overnight by snowguns, they work very hard every night.


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 26, 2011)

Today was sunny, temps about 40 & windy. We should have a big rain storm (around 2 inches prdicted)coming in tomorrow night with temps around 40+. Still no snow temps below freezing at night, The ground is getting frozen but not like it should be for this time of year.


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2011)

In KY it's rain, mud, rain, mud, rain, more mud. I hate winter! Soooooo gloomy!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 27, 2011)

We've had wonderfully mild weather conditions (for December in Michigan) over the past few days, but now the nasty stuff will be returning within only a few hours. The worst part is dealing with the other drivers on the road who seemingly repeatedly forget how to handle an automobile in a sane and safe fashion on slick roads in spite of where they live!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2011)

it's funny. we are in second rain/snow capital just behind seattle and people here alternate often between either driving like mad in a blizzard or hurricane, or tiptoeing through some light weather. it's nice that they act responsibly once in a while as having someone tailgate you during a dump or heavy rain isn't much fun

here we are having usual upstate ny weather; take your pick, it will change through today and the next day and on... though family in new mexico have been alternating between high winds and snow, down to 18F at night and then heading towards 50's during day


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 27, 2011)

Rainy here in Luxembourg since days!!! But temperatures +/- 7 Celsius, so no winter ! As the pics suggest it looks more like spring!!! Jean


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 27, 2011)

We started out with some rain in the afternoon, then got some more rain...then got more rain. I have a bucket in the kitchen, but the drip seems to have stopped. Meanwhile, the temps have gone up steadily all day...55 the last time I checked. Last year at this time we were sealed in by mountains of snow.


----------



## Stone (Dec 28, 2011)

Hot Hot Hot


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 14, 2012)

A winter storm is starting to blow in here tonight. Winter is finally on it's way. Wind chills in the -30 C's forecast for the upcoming week. :sob:


----------



## Dido (Jan 15, 2012)

This night we had -8C
so I can stop with my Ice pacs for Cyp Formosanum.

Hope my Tree Paeo nia will all survive, the first started to grow


----------



## Shiva (Jan 15, 2012)

It went down to -30°C this morning. We had a sprinkle of snow over the last few days, about 20cm.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 15, 2012)

After our fantastic daytime temps of 55 Tues & Wed, normal January came across the midwest. Thurs as temps dropped into the 20's snow arrived, all day but only amounted to maybe 4". Weekend night low's were predicted to be in the single digits but we only saw 10 & 14 F. Monday is suppose to bring us 40F! Only in the midwest!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 15, 2012)

It's very cold here right now....-13c....but we still have only a dusting of snow :clap: and the temps are supposed to rise to above freezing again this week. In fact most of the long range forecast shows Jan days to be above freezing with only a few dipping below. It makes winter much easier to take with no snow and 'warm' temps. I bet we make up for it with a few dandy storms in February though. :sob:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 15, 2012)

Wendy said:


> It's very cold here right now....-13c....but we still have only a dusting of snow :clap: and the temps are supposed to rise to above freezing again this week. In fact most of the long range forecast shows Jan days to be above freezing with only a few dipping below. It makes winter much easier to take with no snow and 'warm' temps. I bet we make up for it with a few dandy storms in February though. :sob:



Are you still golfing Wendy? (ok, maybe no golf today!)

Its cold. But at least its sunny


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 15, 2012)

WE GOT SNOW!!!!...well, its a typical snowfall in seattle (when it snows)..light snow dusting, and slushy


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2012)

Winter still needs to show itself over here. A handfull of nights since october were the temperature went below 0 degrees celcius but for the rest it's still fall over here.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 15, 2012)

seattle..well, seattle.is in the background..the foreground is on the other side of Lake washington


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2012)

Yup -- that's Winter!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 15, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Are you still golfing Wendy? (ok, maybe no golf today!)
> 
> Its cold. But at least its sunny



Nope...no golf until at least the end of March at the earliest. Courses close for the winter. I've been to the local golf simulator place a few times but that's not nearly as good as the real thing.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 16, 2012)

looks like we may get a big one(relatively speaking)...teus through wednesday...calling for possibility of record snowfall 

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/total_forecast/getprod.php?prod=XXXAFDSEW&wfo=SEW


----------



## Wendy (Jan 16, 2012)

It's raining again here. So much for the bit of snow that we had.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2012)

Wendy said:


> It's raining again here. So much for the bit of snow that we had.


Not to worry. It will be back...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 17, 2012)

-28C with -36 C windchill right now at 10 pm and dropping.  Didn't get much of a turnout for our orchid society meeting tonight; can't say I blame anybody...kack.


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2012)

We had two nights now in a row were we got negative numbers during the night ( Celcius of course ). Even had to remove ice from the car windows in the morning.


----------



## Dido (Jan 17, 2012)

Did anyone see the temp in the south of europe. 

biothanasis are you still warm or nearly frozen


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 18, 2012)

I am heading from this
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...EPZ&textField1=32.2617&textField2=-107.75&e=0 

to this
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=BGM&textField1=43.1566&textField2=-75.3329 

tomorrow (wednesday)
:sob:


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 18, 2012)

Temp's the other day were single digit with wind chill well below 0. Then it warmed up to around 35 with a dusting of sleet/snow. That has pretty much melted with warmer temps yesterday & last night. Today the temps are starting to drop in the 20s with snow showers & very windy.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 18, 2012)

Brrrrrr....-7c + windchill this morning. We got high winds and a bit of snow to bring in this cold front last night. The grass is still very visible though. :clap: By Sunday we're forecast to go above freezing again....for most or all of next week. Freaky weather for January. Not that I mind though. 

I still think we're going to get slammed in February to pay for all this 'warm' weather.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 18, 2012)

-32C this morning with a windchill of -40C. :sob: We are _so_ paying for the nice long mild fall that we had.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2012)

Temps have been up and down in NYC. No real snow yet, luckily.


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 18, 2012)

It is snowing now, about 6 inches so far....unusual for Seattle.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 18, 2012)

We're frozen here in the prairies. Should start to get better on Friday and back to single digits.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 18, 2012)

slippertalker said:


> It is snowing now, about 6 inches so far....unusual for Seattle.



at least this time we all stayed home


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 18, 2012)

seattle officially received 4 inches but towns south of olympia received 20 inches...we missed the brunt of it...but with all our hills ...very few people are out on the roads
should all melt tomorrow


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 18, 2012)

cold!


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2012)

Year over year, our energy bill showed a significant difference last month.
Still wish we were wearing shorts and a polo right now.


----------



## keithrs (Jan 19, 2012)

Its 75 during the day and 45 at nights. We have the windows open with the heater on. :rollhappy:


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a winter like that, keith.
It has been so mild here (except for a couple of nights this week) that my Cyms are doing absolutely nothing - I think I should have been putting them in the fridge at night!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally got the cold: -20F(-29C) with a very light dusting of snow.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2012)

Fairly warm winter so far with some night lows getting to the low 20's or high teens. Usually its just shy of freezing at night between the cold fronts coming through (about once a week). Day highs in the 40's and 50's. It's nice when the suns out, but its only sunny about 1/2 the time.

I actually just had my lowest December/January electric bill of ~$300. I put my wet pad sump pump on a humidistat with the fogger and set it for 70% RH. Now most of the time the heaters aren't fighting with the evaporative cooling effects of the wet pad, and the sump warms up the well water a bit before it goes to the wet pad.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Western/Central Canada,
I am sorry you're temperatures are bitterly cold. I am sorry Vancouver has snow.
Thank you however, for keeping me safe from this weather. 
I will complain I am cold only once today in your honour.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 19, 2012)

so seattle, got a layer of freezing rain that iced over the four inches we had...then it snowed two more inches this morning...but now drier warmer air is moving in and should get into mid 30's tonite...and my GH roof almost caved in...new design


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll board certain paphs for you, starting with Parvi hybrids!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 20, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> so seattle, got a layer of freezing rain that iced over the four inches we had...then it snowed two more inches this morning...but now drier warmer air is moving in and should get into mid 30's tonite...and my GH roof almost caved in...new design



South of the city near the airport we had 8 inches of snow, followed by a lovely spell of freezing rain, then more snow. Trees are falling down and power lines are falling too.....Around 300,000 people without power. I had an 8 ft tall and 8ft wide rhododendren fall over today as the temperatures start to rise. What a mess.....Our power has gone out around 10 times in the last 2 days.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 20, 2012)

slippertalker said:


> South of the city near the airport we had 8 inches of snow, followed by a lovely spell of freezing rain, then more snow. Trees are falling down and power lines are falling too.....Around 300,000 people without power. I had an 8 ft tall and 8ft wide rhododendren fall over today as the temperatures start to rise. What a mess.....Our power has gone out around 10 times in the last 2 days.



and the rains are coming


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy crap, you guys in Seattle are getting it bad. Yikes. Take care ity:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2012)

It was 4º F here last night, and is supposed to be similarly cold tonight. When I went into the greenhouse last night, I saw the low was 49º instead of the 55º it was supposed to be. I turned the second heater on for tonight!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 21, 2012)

Cold, cold, cold and colder.
But the good news is lots of phrags are spiking and many for the first time because of the colder nights .


----------



## Clark (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like I have to shovel it for the first time this season.


----------



## Dido (Jan 21, 2012)

2 days -8 without snow, and now 2 days with snow and around 0C
now its starting to rain again and it is +2C. 

Terrible wheather.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 21, 2012)

Well we're finally got snow...not much but at least the ground is covered. It's -13c but nice and sunny today. The temps are supposed to jump back above freezing though starting tomorrow so this bit of snow will probably vanish. I could take conditions like this every winter. :clap:

I feel bad for you guys out west who are getting the REALLY cold stuff. That must be miserable.


----------



## mormodes (Jan 21, 2012)

Rained like crazy last night. First rain since October, IIRC. Expect mudslides.

Weathermen are wondering about just how wet it'll be for the 49rs game on Sunday when we'll kick some New York butt.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2012)

This morning the first wildflowers are blooming, Lupines, Poppies and Mustard.
Looks like spring is coming a few weeks early this year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2012)

gonewild said:


> This morning the first wildflowers are blooming, Lupines, Poppies and Mustard.
> Looks like spring is coming a few weeks early this year.



:sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2012)

gonewild said:


> This morning the first wildflowers are blooming, Lupines, Poppies and Mustard.
> Looks like spring is coming a few weeks early this year.



I saw some desert wildflowers along the road between kingman az and the hoover dam (near las vegas) the other week; a yellow aster-related plant, a yellow brittlebush just going out of flower and a deer vetch (two different areas; first two were more common). the first flower was in many roadside ditches; they have had more rain a few weeks ago, enough to start some things out but in other spots it's still too cold at nights for flowering (these spots have slightly lower elevation)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2012)

mormodes said:


> Weathermen are wondering about just how wet it'll be for the 49rs game on Sunday when we'll kick some New York butt.



How'd that work out for ya!? oke: 
Its sunny and in the low 50's today, feels like spring warmth!


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2012)

My Bletilla striata ( it grows next to foundation of house), is pushing shoots.
It gets the least amount of sun, of all the garden items.

No ice on the creek down the block, have wading birds and kingfisher feeding at shoreline. 

Almost jogged in shorts today.


----------



## Dido (Jan 25, 2012)

Clark said:


> My Bletilla striata ( it grows next to foundation of house), is pushing shoots.
> It gets the least amount of sun, of all the garden items.
> 
> No ice on the creek down the block, have wading birds and kingfisher feeding at shoreline.
> ...



We need a picutre of you in shorts


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 25, 2012)

On Sat we had about 2" of snow, Sunday was rain, Monday about 45degrees today cloudy around 35+ and no snow left.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 25, 2012)

It's chinooking here today, +5C, we hardly have any snow left, unusual for this time of year. This warm temperature trend forecast to continue for a while. Yay!


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2012)

Shiva - how cold are your Phrags getting? 
I'm getting some spikes on a couple Neos. But I've been bringing the Phrag in, when I think about it. It hasn't been out in the 30's but has been in the 40's, which I think is a bit low, although it looks okay. It's struggled a bit since I got it but not dead yet.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2012)

tocarmar said:


> On Sat we had about 2" of snow, Sunday was rain, Monday about 45degrees today cloudy around 35+ and no snow left.


Sounds like Michigan!


----------



## Clark (Jan 26, 2012)

Dido- it will be a while. Perhaps on another website...

Forgot to add, have been putting my Neos outside.


----------



## Dido (Jan 26, 2012)

Tell me which forum

Its a little snow again and around -5C again at night and around +2C on the day, was sunny yesterday and today. 
At least the Cyps stopped growth. 
My Aplectrum looks terrible about this wheather


----------



## Clark (Jan 26, 2012)

My apologies to the OP.

Dido- on my future e-commerce site.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

63F and Sunny!
Hahahhahahhahahhahahhahahaahhahhahahaahaahahahhahhaha!!! I had encounters with a bee and a mosquito yesterday! 
Either the late end of this winter will be brutal or when temps rise the 70+/- degrees diff in summer it will be 133F! Wheeeeee! :crazy:


----------



## keithrs (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like an early summer hear....in the 70's. Soon we'll have summer year round!!! :clap: 

I brought my Phrags in and put them under the seedling lights but soon I'll have to kick them out as I will need to start seedlings(veggies) in about two weeks.:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

San Diego is more expensive to live in than NYC for a reason! oke:


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 1, 2012)

We had a shower this morn. Sun & clouds high 55+/-. I saw a honey bee & have daffadils growing about 2 inches out of the ground now..


----------



## Clark (Feb 1, 2012)

Weather there is fact to this or not,
years ago, the blame for lack of snakes in this area, was due to a warm winter.
Followed by the normal cold.
Some say, the snakes came out of hybernation, then could not go back, before the real winter temps killed them off. Just saying.

House wrens are building nest in typical tree next door. Weird.

Seems the birds and bees are active.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 3, 2012)

unusual week of fifties and sunny for seattle ..right now not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Wendy (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm loving this winter....we get a little snow and then it's gone within a day or two. The temps have for the most part been above freezing. There are still golf courses open here....in Ontario.....in February! (although I won't play until at least the end of March) It's also nice to take plants to orchid meetings and not have to worry too much about having them all bundled up! :clap:


----------



## Dido (Feb 4, 2012)

At the moment were going below -20C
and they are calling for more not really snow so no cover for the orchids.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2012)

Feels like spring - low 50's & sunny, who needs a ground hog to tell us there will be an early spring!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 6, 2012)

It's +7c, sunny and breezy here today...more like spring than February! :clap:

I still think we're going to pay for this beautiful weather before winter is officially over. Hope I'm wrong but......:wink:


----------



## keithrs (Feb 6, 2012)

I just wanted to thank Wendy for that wonderful bug on my screen... I had to smack my screen before I found out the truth.... So on behalf of my mac and my knuckles... THANK YOU!!!!


Sunny and 75 out... Whats new?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 6, 2012)

keithrs said:


> I just wanted to thank Wendy for that wonderful bug on my screen... I had to smack my screen before I found out the truth.... So on behalf of my mac and my knuckles... THANK YOU!!!!



That's too funny!!! :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 23, 2012)

Well we're finally supposed to get a WINTER storm tonight....we'll see if the powers that be predicted correctly. Hopefully they are wrong, but I sure can't complain if we do get hammered. This has been a great winter so I won't get upset by one or two storms before spring is officially here.


----------



## Dido (Feb 23, 2012)

Our snow is gone and they are calling for + 15C on the weeked in some parts of germany it is terrible


----------



## Shiva (Feb 23, 2012)

There's a good coat of snow here and few rodents to eat for three young stray cats that live in a hole in the foundation of my house. So I feed them until the snow melts. It's amazing how fast they gobble up the food left on the front porch. Needless to say, I haven't gotten any mice or rats in the basement this winter...:evil: But I can smell a skunk somewhere.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 23, 2012)

Just finished eating lunch in the park...80 degrees.


----------



## emydura (Feb 23, 2012)

In the last days of summer, we finally have some warm temperatures (31oC today). It has been the coolest, cloudiest summer I can remember. Despite this, my Paphs have never grown so well.


----------



## Stone (Feb 23, 2012)

We've got 4 days in a row of 34 comming up. But you're right about it being much cooler this year and last. At the start of the year I remember them saying that La Ninia was breaking up?


----------



## keithrs (Feb 23, 2012)

Its San Diego.... Need I say more....


----------



## emydura (Feb 23, 2012)

Stone said:


> We've got 4 days in a row of 34 comming up. But you're right about it being much cooler this year and last. At the start of the year I remember them saying that La Ninia was breaking up?



I heard the opposite. The summer has gone as predicted. It has been tough deciding when to water. I like to water on sunny days but I have mostly had to water under heavily overcast skies. The water never dry's before sunset.

Obviously a bit hotter where you are. Tomorrow is 32oc here then back to 29oC.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 24, 2012)

Well so far the BIG storm :rollhappy: has been pretty dismal. We have a dusting of wet snow but not much more. It's not officially over until this afternoon though so maybe the worst is yet to come........


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2012)

Wendy said:


> Well so far the BIG storm :rollhappy: has been pretty dismal. We have a dusting of wet snow but not much more. It's not officially over until this afternoon though so maybe the worst is yet to come........



We are the ones that got it, Wendy -- a little over 6" of heavy wet stuff!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't envy you having to shovel that stuff Dot. We got an inch of fine powdery snow last night...that's easy to clear. It will all be gone within a couple days again too as the temps are already on the rise.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2012)

Send it this way!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

From 50's to 20's F tonight!


----------



## paphreek (Feb 28, 2012)

After a generally sunny, warm winter, we have a snow storm heading for us that is predicted to dump from 10 to 18 inches of the white stuff on us starting tonight.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2012)

And we are supposed to have an ice storm tonight! Ugh!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 28, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> And we are supposed to have an ice storm tonight! Ugh!



Us too Dot.  It's supposed to last a few hours so I may have a morning off tomorrow. I don't want that though as I'll only have to work extra on Thursday to make up for it. :sob:

Stay safe!


----------



## emydura (Feb 28, 2012)

After 3 warm sunny days in a row, it is back to rain and cloud. They are saying it could be the highest rainfall in 30 years over the next two days. Massive floods etc. We had big floods a couple of years back so if it is bigger than that it will be horrendous. But then these are only predictions, which are often wrong.


----------



## keithrs (Feb 28, 2012)

A rare thunderstorm came through last night and tons of rain.... Clear today but not for long.... another storm is on its way.


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 29, 2012)

They are calling for snow, about 6" for my area with a mix of freezing rain/rain starting late this afternoon & into tomorrow..


----------



## Hera (Feb 29, 2012)

Typical Ohio winter here. Sunny sky,cloudy sky, snow then rain, rinse and repeat..........


----------



## paphreek (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, the snow started around 10 PM last night and it looks like we've gotten about six inches so far. It's kind of hard to get a good reading on the amount because the wind is blowing real hard, causing the snow to drift. NOAA is predicting another 3 to 7 inches today. Not too bad....could have been worse.


----------



## Clark (Feb 29, 2012)

Zone 7.
Crocosmia shoots are about an inch out of ground. Garden bed is elevated about 16" above grade, away from foundation of house. :crazy:
Daffondils are somewhat past prime.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2012)

Clark said:


> Zone 7.
> Crocosmia shoots are about an inch out of ground. Garden bed is elevated about 16" above grade, away from foundation of house. :crazy:
> Daffondils are somewhat past prime.




:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2012)

Clark said:


> Zone 7.
> Crocosmia shoots are about an inch out of ground. Garden bed is elevated about 16" above grade, away from foundation of house. :crazy:
> Daffondils are somewhat past prime.



I am envious. I will start Crocosmia in the house in April or May and then transplant them outside once it stops snowing, maybe in June if we're lucky.  My dream is to live in Zone 7. Or higher.


----------



## Marc (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks like spring is slowly moving in. Looking forward to night temperatures over 10C.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2012)

Marc said:


> It looks like spring is slowly moving in. Looking forward to night temperatures over 10C.



True, I spent some hours in our garden these last days!!! 






And met this one during my last sunday's walk  !! (should be some Orchis...)





Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2012)

The yellow crocus is really shouting Spring! Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2012)

Is that a Cyp coming up???


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 2, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Is that a Cyp coming up???



no, it's a local one (there are unfortunately no more cyps here), *Orchis* =>_ purpurea ?_ I have to wait for the new spike before knowing  !! Jean


----------



## Clark (Mar 2, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I am envious. I will start Crocosmia in the house in April or May and then transplant them outside once it stops snowing, maybe in June if we're lucky.  My dream is to live in Zone 7. Or higher.



Don't be. When I bring the 'chids in during the fall, we are chasing stinkbugs around the house for a week. It was not like this five years ago.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't believe that a few days ago it was nearly 80F degrees and tomorrow night it may very well be under 20F.... 

though the cooler temps mean that I won't have to be running around like mad watering everything in sight day after day at the greenhouses at work... my new guinea impatiens have some brown spots on the leaves from getting too dry and wilting! ... that shouldn't be happening this time of year


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2012)

i worry about the flowering fruit trees. Everything else should be able to take a short freeze. I hope.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 26, 2012)

We've been well above freezing lately....28c last Thursday! Now it is dropping back to just below freezing for a few hours overnight and about 7c during the day. I'm not complaining though....I can just put on a sweater to get out and golf. Winter is finally over!!!!! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG all the tornadoes in Texas!!! Hope our members are OK, thoughts & prayers are with you!


----------



## Clark (Apr 7, 2012)

A bit dry in my neck of the woods.
Can't believe we are watering the bog garden so much already.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 7, 2012)

Clark said:


> A bit dry in my neck of the woods.
> Can't believe we are watering the bog garden so much already.



Let me send you some snow; it will provide lovely moisture as it melts. 

We had a huge dump of snow at our place on Thursday, I figure about 6", though as officially recorded at our airport there was only 3 cm. It's melting like crazy now though and I'm pleased that our rain barrels are now filling up -first rain/snow melt of the year...

Had a dozen robins in the yard over the last couple of days stripping the berries of our Mountain Ash tree. Spring is here.


----------



## Dido (Apr 7, 2012)

Today till call for -7C again, and nearly all is in growth, 
so hope the damage will not be that hard


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2012)

We've have freezes two nights in a row. It may happen again next week. Warm weather is on hold.


----------



## Clark (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to take a raincheck on that one, Joanne. 
Planting the Canna(s) today, in shorts and a T-shirt.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2012)

Temps in NYC about 60F - day; 45F - night, Very sunny.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 8, 2012)

Bone dry! For the first time in 15 years, no flooding whatsoever this spring. They're forecasting rain in the coming days but the quantities seem very low. Otherwise it's on the cool side.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 8, 2012)

Clark said:


> Have to take a raincheck on that one, Joanne.
> Planting the Canna(s) today, in shorts and a T-shirt.



Damn! That's just not fair. :sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2012)

today's forecast was cloudy/63F and showers. tomorrow possible thunderstorms high of 83F ???? and then tuesday high of ? 50F. crazy weather; luckily at the moment we are not where tornados are


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2012)

Hot!


----------



## Stone (May 1, 2012)

It's cold, It's wet, It's overcast, It's windy, It's dark, It's miserable, It's frigg'n ANTARCTICA !!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2012)

We had some nice, needed rains, just after the latest freeze (28ºF) which killed the remaining fruit tree buds in Michigan. But we are supposed to warm up this week.


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

50's and 60's F but going up to 80F Friday!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 2, 2012)

I'm just glad we're finally getting rain.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 13, 2012)

Woo hoo! It's sunscreen weather here this weekend; supposed to get to +25C today. 

On a sidenote, I noticed yesterday that my cyps are starting to poke up...

Spring has sprung! 

(Although I know in the back of my mind, another snow storm before the end of May is always entirely possibly here...I won't dwell on that though).


----------



## tocarmar (May 15, 2012)

Rain now but on the warm side 50s-60s at night high 70s day. Spring is here Canada geese with babies, & hummingbirds at the feeders!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 15, 2012)

Aww, humming birds, cool. They won't be here for a while yet...

Do you want some more Canada geese?? {smile}


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2012)

hey, canadian geese are only supposed to be in canada (pokey stick) just kidding

rainy here; actually a few days ago a ruby-throated hummingbird was trapped in one of our very large greenhouse ranges and flying back and forth looking for a way to get out. it had been quite warm so all of the vents had opened, but then cold air and clouds caused everything to close. there were hanging bags of impatiens near a small side vent so I think it came in there. it kept flying back to that spot, but no exit. it kept flying back and forth around and around, and even a few time it's path went right by my head. I had opened some of the big top vents, but when it would go up and along the roof looking to get out through the plastic, it kept to the north side instead of the open south side... every few minutes it would visit a few flowers and fill up, and then resume it's search. after about 15 minutes it must have seen the open vent as I didn't see it anymore. there wasn't a switch to control the little vents it must have entered through, as they are tied to the ventilation system and computer temp control. I couldn't risk going to the room to change a setting so the vents would open, or my boss would be asking what the heck I was doing, and wasting heat/money with all the cold air blasting in through the roof! ... I think it was worth it, and the bird did i'm sure, though others...... (smile)


----------



## goldenrose (May 24, 2012)

dry, I have a barrel & a half of rainwater & no real rain in the forecast for the next 10 days. By the weekend we're suppose to be the mid 90's!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> dry, I have a barrel & a half of rainwater & no real rain in the forecast for the next 10 days. By the weekend we're suppose to be the mid 90's!



REally!? Pouring rain here in the NE!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 24, 2012)

This seems to be the pattern here nowadays. We alternate dry periods, where we wish it would rain, with wet periods that are enough to get your underwear moldy. Just 2 weeks ago I was complaining about our dry spring. Now I need some sun just to ventilate my armpits.......


----------



## Stone (May 25, 2012)

Pouring rain here as well along with gale force winds and icy temps. Impossible to keep the temp up in the g/house....... Not Happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2012)

though we are near the northern east coast, we have not had as much of the rain. instead we have gotten just enough to keep things green with a fair amount of sun in between. also it has been at least ten degrees f higher than normal temps; makes it hard to keep up with the watering at work greenhouses when it is sunny and hot for so long, especially in early spring when it's usually raining. was in the upper to mid 80's last weekend when taking orchid picture trip up into the hills of vermont


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2012)

Lots of unusual rain here, but apart from watering the plants there is a beauty out there...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2012)

Nice. I saw a cloudy one in NJ today


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2012)

Hot and humid.
Plenty of biting insects, and it seems they are starving.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 28, 2012)

Its a pleasant 36 here in S Ontario! With humidity its supposed to feel 40+

While I LOVE this weather my perennial bed (complete with highly drought resistant plants and mulch) is looking a little wilty! 
I will put the soaker hose on them tonite.

In the mean time I am going to walk to work  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Its a pleasant 36 here in S Ontario! With humidity its supposed to feel 40+
> 
> While I LOVE this weather my perennial bed (complete with highly drought resistant plants and mulch) is looking a little wilty!
> I will put the soaker hose on them tonite.
> ...



It seems you like heat a lot..! I am heat & drought vulnerable.... hehehe..! Lots of heat today here...! More like summer...lol...


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2012)

Clark said:


> Hot and humid.
> Plenty of biting insects, and it seems they are starving.



not any more! 

was at a family picnic after work yesterday afternoon near chittenango falls way up on a hill, and there were no mosquitos or blackflies at all. nice to be away from them; they are outside at my new apartment, have to see how long they hang around

supposed to be quite warm and humid today, but passing thunderstorms may have cooled things off a bit


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2012)

Clark said:


> Hot and humid.
> Plenty of biting insects, and it seems they are starving.



Ditto here. It's supposed to be nicer tomorrow.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2012)

One thing nice about living in Japan - weather is rarely unpredictable. I guess it is due to all that water around us moderating things.

Today is warm, in the high 70s with night temps in the mid 60s - perfect rose flowering season that will last only a couple more weeks. Then, the summer monsoon starts and won't quite for another 4 weeks, sometimes 6. Then the blast furnace starts in August.

It is all like clockwork here, really. The only unpredictable events are occasional extreme rain evens, an occasional drought (never last more that a month or so), and of course hurricanes.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 29, 2012)

So, its back to being "cold" again in Ontario. Tomorrow's high is only 20 degrees celcius. That is a mere 5 degrees above "freezing" on my own personal temperature meeter.

I need to move.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I need to move.



No kidding! Miami or Hawaii would be my suggestions. At the very least you should move to the "warm" part of Canada, coastal BC :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2012)

hot! ..... but look what's on the way

http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/June12/arcticWildcard.html


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting!!!!

Here it is hot and getting hotter and hotter...! Ah, and the transition from air conditioned areas to non-airconed ones is what makes my head go crazy...!


----------



## Stone (Jun 21, 2012)

Cold, dark and WET!! My hand is freezing just holding on to the mouse! BUT.....Shortest day of the year was YESTERDAY!!! YAY!


----------



## newbud (Jun 21, 2012)

Stone you must be near Antarctica.  You could use some of our heat. Unusually hot for this time of year. Hi's near 90 the last 3 days but cools off at night to 70. Not good for orchids. The ones in the garage are freaking out. Gotta keep misting them and have the fan on them. The terr. O.D.'d


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2012)

We had two days of +90ºF, but it's cooling off now. I'm pleased that my greenhouse never got over 90 where the plants are -- the ridge vents and fans and shade cloth all did their jobs!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 21, 2012)

Hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2012)

hot + drought for three weeks. Send rain.


----------



## Dido (Jun 22, 2012)

we changing from hot to extrem humidity we had yesterday 80% never seen that here before and this night strong rain, now warm and sun is comming out. Crazy as the rest of this year. 

My cyps dont like it at all.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2012)

abax said:


> hot + drought for three weeks. Send rain.


that's our area too.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2012)

Very warm and humid. I'm feeling NYC is as tropical as Puerto Rico right now!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 23, 2012)

The temps here have returned to "normal" 22-25 celcius (you think I'd have the conversion figured out by now!) without the blanketing humidity.
I'm cold  
(You'd think I was kidding, but I'm not)

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of rain here this month, more than usual for June. Has been rainy all weekend, but that's been good for our Orchid Show so far...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 24, 2012)

I see some ontarioan rain on weather radar heading southeast into central ny, bringing some cool with it (which will be nice). this last week at work was brutal; too much heat drying things to a crisp and watering all the time just to keep things looking sale-able (and not succeeding with some things). gets tiring running around for eight plus hours constantly watering; end up soaking wet on the outside and bone dry on the inside, no matter how much water you drink (I love clouds this week  )


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't complain.
Have not run the sprinklers yet, and the lawn still looks great.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 27, 2012)

A long stretch of low +20 C's in the forecast, with the odd shower here and there. Summer is here! Bring it on at last!! Woo hoo! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2012)

Hotter and dryer than normal here for this time of year. Should be clearing 100+F and haven't had any rain in weeks.

Usually we don't water the outside plants much. Mostly established natives, some of which go dormant anyway. But even much of the established stuff is showing some stress already.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 27, 2012)

Rick said:


> Hotter and dryer than normal here for this time of year. Should be clearing 100+F and haven't had any rain in weeks.
> 
> Usually we don't water the outside plants much. Mostly established natives, some of which go dormant anyway. But even much of the established stuff is showing some stress already.



I have to second all of that Rick...same here. My front column is falling out of the house again!


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 29, 2012)

It is sunny & 97.9 outside today. Possible chance of scattered showers tonight. 90s the next few days..


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2012)

Rick said:


> Hotter and dryer than normal here for this time of year. Should be clearing 100+F and haven't had any rain in weeks.
> 
> Usually we don't water the outside plants much. Mostly established natives, some of which go dormant anyway. But even much of the established stuff is showing some stress already.




Some locals measured temps greater than 110 today. More likely 105 was the real temp.


But at least according to my temp probes in the GH the max temp was 91.

Yea aluminet, fogger, and swamp cooler!!!!


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2012)

Rick, I've been a bit worried about the temps. here 106F and the gh got up to about 90F. I have several Paphs. in
various stages in bud. I put up my 50% shade cloth and the humidity and air movement are good, but my gh has never gotten that hot...and neither has KY in my memory. Can the heat alone cause blasting?


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2012)

abax said:


> Rick, I've been a bit worried about the temps. here 106F and the gh got up to about 90F. I have several Paphs. in
> various stages in bud. I put up my 50% shade cloth and the humidity and air movement are good, but my gh has never gotten that hot...and neither has KY in my memory. Can the heat alone cause blasting?



Anything is possible, but my old greenhouse wasn't this good for cooling, and I've had stuff up to 100 for short periods without blasting.

I still don't like it.


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 30, 2012)

we have had one of the coolest springs that I can remember......Temperatures between 50-70 most of the time.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Clark (Jul 7, 2012)

Disgusting.


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 7, 2012)

slippertalker said:


> we have had one of the coolest springs that I can remember......Temperatures between 50-70 most of the time.



we might hit 80F today, the hottest day of the year so far.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2012)

we had some showers and it was actually 'cool' today, cooler than the forecast. i was at relatives for picnic and swimming, and felt cool (first time in a while)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2012)

98F!!! Real -feel in the hundreds!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2012)

Yesterday, Lansing, MI made the national news: all-time record high for this city at 103ºF. Not quite as hot today -- in the mid 90's.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 7, 2012)

three over 100 days in a row ...
and still no rain. :sob::sob: from the looks of our horse chestnut tree one would think it's October.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 8, 2012)

It's after 10 pm and it's still 22 C. The next couple of days are supposed to be in the 30C! Woo hoo! Yay summer! :clap:


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2012)

temps. 106F and no rain. Weary, weary, weary!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, and the humidity is 51% in my orchid room with the window open. My orchids are beside themselves; they never get humidity this high!


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 8, 2012)

slippertalker said:


> we might hit 80F today, the hottest day of the year so far.


 
I don't think we quite made it to 80F in my part of town, but now that the nights are FINALLY forecast to be above 50F, I finished planting my veggie seeds today - JULY 7!! If they weren't Winter hardy, I wouldn't even have bothered.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2012)

yay! temps in the 80's this week, much need relief.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 9, 2012)

We set a record temp here. It was 108 today, with triple digits expected for the rest of the week.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 10, 2012)

So far, so good out here. Lots of sunny days, not too hot with frequent cool nights. A little rain, a few weak thunderstorms. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2012)

amazing that it can be so cool west of the rockies and so hot just to the east


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2012)

looks like a whole passel of thunderstorms heading northeast from the gulf coast states


----------



## abax (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally, after this hideous drought, three days of wonderful
rain and cooler temps. Cooler meaning high 80s. Don't know that the orchids are lovin' it, but I sure am.


----------



## Dido (Jul 15, 2012)

here it is very cold again. 
We have at night down to 9C

So crazy, we have more rain here then in winter


----------



## Clark (Jul 15, 2012)

The air conditioning is on, and the electric meter is spinning at a rapid pace.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2012)

it's finally raining, and 76˚f. ahhhhhhh..... (crops are sighing as well - there were soybean fields going flat, and very stressed corn)

some rain/thunderstorms headed your way, clark


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 15, 2012)

We've had sporadic t-storms here is Southern Ontatio too. A friend of mine told me the weather had reported thunderstorms were "here and there, but not everywhere!" Lol
We managed to get a good storm over night and woke up to happy vegetables growing in our garden.

We're heading back from Lake Huron (where it was sunny and 30c) into a wall of T-storm clouds!! 
I love my heat and humidity, but for the crops I'll give them a few cool and rainy days  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2012)

We've been getting a fair amount of rain lately:clap::clap:

Temps are only running up to the mid 90's now.

Just came back from a trip to Atlanta, GA (about a 5 hour trip south of me). From about Monteagle (about 2.5 hours south)down everything is still nice and green. But you can see plenty of drought evidence north of that line.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely dump of rain today and we needed it after a spell of 30C.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 16, 2012)

We got half an inch of rain. It's about time...but with temperatures going back to the high 90's this week, I'll still have to hit the hose.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 17, 2012)

*canadian weather radar?*

hey, I was wondering if our canadian members could let me know if there is a northern counterpart to the u.s. gov't. weather radar system?
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northeast_loop.php 
I use this weather radar a lot, but it doesn't show the rain/snow that is just up in quebec and ontario. if there is a weather radar service that doesn't have all the ads and things like that, it would be great if someone could post it here so that we could use it

* - found it http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html

it's supposed to reach 95˚ today, with ozone/air quality warnings.. risk of strong thunderstorms tonight. thank God today is a day off and I don't have to be in the greenhouses today :clap: :clap: :clap: . there must be a stream up in the adirondacks that has some orchids growing next to it that i can go and photograph, and then take a dunk in the water


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2012)

Wondering how Tom is faring in Kyushu. Anyone seen him around lately?


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 17, 2012)

This is one of the coolest summers I can remember.........typical days are 70F or so.........crazy.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 17, 2012)

Why is my life not always a sauna? Oh man does this weather make ME happy?

...Don't be a hater 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2012)

Heather said:


> Wondering how Tom is faring in Kyushu. Anyone seen him around lately?


Yes, but not since the rains. hope everything's OK. 
I don't know about the weather, I'm not leaving the AC at work!


----------



## Clark (Jul 18, 2012)

Yahoo has 103F. for my zip code now.
"Cooler by the shore", does not apply today.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2012)

The front is passing thru in response to the high temps and humidity. MY GF says its a hail/rainstorm at home.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2012)

there was a tornado near wilkes-barre today; heard from mother of woman who helps out at greenhouse/veggie stand business, who had gone down to pa to pick up family; got stuck in a cracker barrel for an hour while waiting for storm to pass

was very humid though slightly cooler today, though still got dehydrated and overheated while working in very sunny greenhouse, had to stick head under cold shower at work and then drink and drink...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I'm out at my LI place now. Apparently, every area around us had big, spectacular thunderstorms with hail and everything...NYC, Boston. Just not us. We had a little rain, lots of thunder and lightning around us, but not the storm itself. I went fishing, thinking it had definitely passed us. Saw lots of lightning across the water in the Hamptons. Didn't think much about it, but when I saw horizontal lightning extending many miles across.....that was it for my fishing. Hell, if I'm going to risk death, I'd better be catching fish!


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw three sprinkles today. Very cool and humid tho, nice, but my tomatoes could use some more sun, please!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2012)

Heather said:


> I saw three sprinkles today. Very cool and humid tho, nice, but my tomatoes could use some more sun, please!


Interesting -- usually California is sunny and Michigan has lots of clouds. But Michigan finally got some rain yesterday and today. Much needed!


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 20, 2012)

Today, I woke up to thunder and lightning at 5am-7am, now hard rain. It is so dark it looks like November. Cool, might hit mid 60's today. Weird weather for July. Thunder is not common in the Puget Sound area and summers are usually much nicer............


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2012)

Wet 70F in NYC!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2012)

had strong thunderstorms last night and power out since 10 pm or so (530am now). glad I have dialup internet and laptop batteries  . very glad to have had all of the rain, though! now time to investigate whether or not there is any hot water in the tank for morning shower (huh; power just came back on... )


----------



## Dido (Jul 24, 2012)

Now temp up here again, on Friday night we had around 9C and now we going for over 30C today again, its crazy.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2012)

It's supposed to be in the 90's F today, I'm staying in the office, cool in the AC!


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 24, 2012)

Over 100F for over 4 weeks, maybe 5 now... Entire state declared a disaster zone. Fires happening because hay/roofs/etc... Are just too hot.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2012)

Where?


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 25, 2012)

St. Louis, MO


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. It got reasonable here in NYC. 80's!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2012)

rain tonight/this morning, which we need. windy storms went north and south yesterday evening; no more straight line winds thank you


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2012)

Heard there was a tornado in Elmira last night. Hope Charles is OK!


----------



## Dido (Jul 27, 2012)

Nearly 40C today its too hot....


----------



## newbud (Jul 27, 2012)

I had to move all my slippers inside. Just to darn hot for them in the garage.
They can probably go back in Sept. Possible mature Sandy in the works. Wish me luck.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 27, 2012)

*Dull! Dull! Dull! *Sunny and warm almost every day. Virtually no rain for three months. Only slight breezes at times. Not even a decent thunderstorm... Booooring!:snore:


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Heard there was a tornado in Elmira last night. Hope Charles is OK!



I heard that this morning as well; something about a disaster area or state of emergency for some spots but don't know more details. I was watching the dark clouds that were passing us to the south, which was probably that system after it had passed by binghamton

(update) here is the latest national weather service prediction for eastern ny and western new england


> Flash Floods Possible in Portions of the Northeast Through Sunday Morning
> 
> Slow-moving thunderstorms are expected to develop in the Northeast on Saturday, and they will be capable of producing several inches of rainfall in a short period of time. This would easily bring some streams and creeks over their banks. The area with the greatest risk for flash flooding will be from the eastern Catskills to western New England.



there is a large heavy storm heading east along the nys thruway heading towards syracuse and utica (7am saturday); slippertalk members in eastern ny near flood prone areas should check it out. they are getting larger as they head east as the humidity is still very high
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northeast_loop.php


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh wow!!!! Hope everyone is ok!!!!

Well, I had to pull sweaters out of the closet because it was only in the 90's for a few days, lol... Sad when you think the 90's are cool, but glad we had two days of it. Back to the 100's again tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2012)

I think they said it was going down to 68F in NYC tonight!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 2, 2012)

looks like we might break 85 this saturday...only the second time over 80 this summer..I LOVE SEATTLE!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 2, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> looks like we might break 85 this saturday...only the second time over 80 this summer..I LOVE SEATTLE!!




...Not to self. I am not intended for Seattle, temperatures too low.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2012)

head to st. louis, missouri; was told they have had five weeks near or above 100˚F this year and still going


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 3, 2012)

Yup, though we brought out out sweaters this week... Highs in the upper 90's, lol.... But we're back in the 100's again....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2012)

Humid and 90F today in NYC.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 3, 2012)

90 is good. 
I love the heat and humidity, but normally with it comes rain and storms. Not this year 
I'm beginning to feel guilty for my love of this parching heat! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 4, 2012)

So, I woke up this morning in hot and steamy st. Louis, and there's this clear wet stuff on the ground!!!! It's even falling from the sky!! What could it be? Oh yeah, wait, I think it's rain but it's been so long since I've seen it I'm not entirely sure , lol....


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 5, 2012)

yesterday morning national weather service bulletin was stating heat advisory for pacific northwest, over 100˚f (there's your summer all at once  )


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2012)

Humid.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 5, 2012)

RAAAAAAIN!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 5, 2012)

28C right now, supposed to be 30C tomorrow. And the long range is nice too. Yay summer! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2012)

First day I was able to work in the yard for a couple weeks -- it's just been too hot. Big rains were coming our way yesterday, but dissipated before they got here, and split around us. No rain, but at least 10ºF cooler today than yesterday.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2012)

Pouring rain now!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2012)

Sunny, but yesterday there was a great thunderstorm.... pics here....
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=374207#post374207


----------



## Shiva (Aug 10, 2012)

The rains have come at last. It's also cooler. Yeah!


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 10, 2012)

From over 100 to 82 a a high! Unbelievable! It's going to be a low of 55 tonight. I might have to start bringing in the orchids soon...


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 10, 2012)

from bondurant wyoming; scattered showers plus passing clouds here and there plus temps from 85 to 97 during the day. today will be partly cloudy and 'only' 83. when it's not cloudy here it can routinely be in the 40's at night even in august (possible frost any month of the year). it's dry though, local ranchers collecting hay for beef cattle say that grass is very thin because of lower water, so much less hay bales. different to see big round bales dark green because it's grass hay instead of straw/alfalfa which needs to be yellow)


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, the high in St. Louis turned out to be a whopping 76!!!!! Literally, it was 103 yesterday!!!!! I don't know how to dress, lol....


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2012)

Today's high was 61ºF -- I had to close my greenhouse windows! But we are finally having much needed rain!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2012)

Sunny days in Luxembourg but Coool nights (under 10 celsuis)! I was thinking of taking my 'outside' orchids (catts, laelias, some phrags, coelogynes..) back to the gh again  !!! Jean


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 11, 2012)

72 and sunny..3 more weeks till we hit fall


----------



## newbud (Aug 12, 2012)

*I can't believe this weather*

Aug 12 and it's acting like fall already. It went from 90+/74 to 60 last night. Sorry I don't know the C conversion. The whole last month hotter than he** and this morning I came out and ran back in and put a coat on. And the forcast is colder all this week. Going down to 55 two nights this week. Should I be concerned about my Catts, Milts, Wils. Onc. or Cyms. All my slippers are inside in controlled environment. I have other in the garage but can close the windows and be ok for awhile. I plan on building a humidity tent (a huge one) in the basement with lots of lights for the winter but I'm not ready yet. Looks like I better get ready. This is what happens to a true addict who goes out and buys a hundred orchids with out any regard for what they need. :rollhappy:  God help me. :sob:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2012)

newbud said:


> This is what happens to a true addict who goes out and buys a hundred orchids with out any regard for what they need. :rollhappy:  God help me. :sob:



Sounds like the average orchid grower - just one more...

Hot, humid, sticky, typical summer weather here (8AM):

Temp: 28 C (82.4 F)
Humidity: 79%
Dewpoint: 24 C (75.2 F)
Heat Index: 32 C (89.6 F)

Showers expected on and off all day with a high in the low 30s (around 90 F).


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2012)

was warm and humid, but now at least ten minutes or more of heavy rain plus some scattered for the next 24 hours. yay! 

(I had sort of forgotten what heavy rain on tree leaves/ house roofs sounded like)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2012)

also an interesting view of tropical storm isaac approaching the gulf coast tuesday
http://www.goes.noaa.gov/ECIR4.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2012)

Batten down the hatches!!!


----------



## Stone (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2012)

You can feel the change from Summer to Autumn coming in NYC! Clear and sunny but only up to 80F today. 90F and humid forecast for this weekend.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 29, 2012)

My paphs are already perking up. I have several phrags spiking, along with niveum, helenae, and wardii. A Berenice opened completely yesterday.....so things are looking good. All those plants are outdoors now.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2012)

Autumn is coming this way too! Although day temps are quite high, nights are much cooler..!! (Thank God!!)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Autumn is coming this way too! Although day temps are quite high, nights are much cooler..!! ...


Here, also. But Autumn can wait. As far as I'm concerned, it can stay like this all year!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2012)

It was so cool today, I decided to test my heaters to see if they still worked. They do. Good thing: tomorrow the lows are supposed to be in the 40's (F).


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 8, 2012)

More tornado's in Queens and Brooklyn today. At least these didn't come near my house. But I did get 2.1" of rain in less than an hour....and the winds were so strong that they........knocked over my Onc. sphacelatum. No other problems.....whew!


----------



## billc (Sep 9, 2012)

I saw a video on the news last night of a funnel taken from the Belt Pkwy. Weird to see in this area.

Bill


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> More tornado's in Queens and Brooklyn today. At least these didn't come near my house. But I did get 2.1" of rain in less than an hour....and the winds were so strong that they........knocked over my Onc. sphacelatum. No other problems.....whew!



You're lucky nothing fell on your property again! It was crazy hot, like 90F, and high humidity before the storm came!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 9, 2012)

I got an alert on my cell phone at 10:30. So I was on the lookout. I really didn't think we could get hit twice in only 2 years...so we lucked out this time. But....tornado's always occurred in the NYC area, but only every 5 or so years, and mostly as water spouts that would sometimes cause some minor damage in Brooklyn or Staten Island. But....2nd round of tornadoes in 2 years...alright, my yard was wrecked by a "microburst"...but a microburst wrecked Central Park only 2 years before me. But...oh yeah. Climate change is a hoax....................


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a Democrat's conspiracy to prevent the USA from fully utilizing its resources to power combustion engines! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 10, 2012)

it was downright hot and very humid saturday, especially down in the city, and getting back home in upstate ny it was quite cold! supposed to be 39F tonight, but then getting back up into the 50's at night and 70's 80's during the day


----------



## Clark (Sep 15, 2012)

Perfect.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 16, 2012)

Typhoon Sanba passing just by today so it is windy and rainy. Thankfully it decided to track just east of my area - Okinawa got a direct hit though.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! I was watchig story about that yesterday. Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2012)

today was a beautiful day; not hot, not cold, not raining... now tomorrow and tomorrow night, we might get three inches of rain, but today was nice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Wow! I was watchig story about that yesterday. Hope everyone is OK.



For a storm that for 18 hours was rated a Category 5 on the Atlantic hurricane scale it did little damage even on Okinawa, which was the hardest hit. I think two people were reported killed in Korea, but that number will likely rise as flooding occurs, especially in the North. They had bad flooding off a previous storm this summer and were already starving to death. I feel so badly for those people.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2012)

Cold last night. Rain now.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 18, 2012)

They announce coming nights near to freezing here, but I have still Some of my large catts outside, and ansellia, and sobralia, and.., and no more space in the gh  !!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 21, 2012)

We are having an incredible September; the forecast right into early October is above normal. The next few days are forecast to be 26C. :drool: And no frost in sight, either...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 21, 2012)

It was "cold" in the morning yesterday - all the way down to 15 C (59 F)...I had to put on my house slippers 'cause my feet were cold  (I'm not kidding)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2012)

This weekend, we are supposed to be in the mid-to-high 30s (ºF) at night and maybe mid 50s during the day. Hope my heaters don't die! I had a problem with one this morning.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2012)

More like autumn here. 25-28oC during morning and 18-20 during night. Lots of rain the past few days.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2012)

getting cooler, though the sun when it peeks out seems a lot hotter than it should be for this time of year


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2012)

First frost predicted for this week...aaacccckkkkkk!


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 26, 2012)

Really!!!! Wow!!! We just had horrible storms come through. Branches down everywhere!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

One of our long range forecasts is showing possible snow next Tuesday. Kack. I refuse to accept this.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 26, 2012)

I officially brought the orchids in over the weekend...I couldn't justify the temps anymore.
This makes me SO sad! Summer is over. I'm freezing! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Sep 27, 2012)

A sunny 27c today! (80f) Birds are'a'sing'n, trees are'a'budd'n, hose is'a'splash'n. and soon.....sand between my toes....


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 27, 2012)

Stone said:


> A sunny 27c today! (80f) Birds are'a'sing'n, trees are'a'budd'n, hose is'a'splash'n. and soon.....sand between my toes....



Sounds like holidays, hot temp!!!! 

In Luxbg. 10 Celsius at midday! Will spend a stormy, chilly week in the Netherlands !! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2012)

High 60's F and rainy!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 28, 2012)

Lot's of rain....at times.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 28, 2012)

Its been beautiful and sunny here...if you like fall. I'll accept the inevitable and enjoy the sun and remaining warmth while it lasts. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Oct 6, 2012)

Great weather today. High 77F.
Have a little bike ride in mind.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 6, 2012)

seattle and the Northwest has had over four months of straight sunshine (one day it rained for 15 minutes)...but looks like all that will end on oct 12...it was nice while it lasted..but i miss the rain


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2012)

Likely freeze here tonight and tomorrow. No gardening until Spring.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 6, 2012)

Boo hoo Dot! Luckily I am blessed with another month and a half before the frosts come. I know the feeling though. Today is lovely, going up into the mid 70s, lows in the high 50s, and sun, sun, sun...October in southern Japan is heaven, especially after the relentless tropical heat of summer.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

Cool today in NYC 54F!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2012)

Clark said:


> Have a little bike ride in mind.



really? back must be feeling better...


----------



## Clark (Oct 8, 2012)

Not bad, spending some time inverted...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2012)

It is Fall here, for sure!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2012)

Clark said:


> Not bad, spending some time inverted...



I do it whenever I can.

Dot, well at least it is beautiful and you've got your greenhouse of plants to carry you through the hard winter months. We won't see leaf color like that here for another month or so.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I do it whenever I can.
> 
> Dot, well at least it is beautiful and you've got your greenhouse of plants to carry you through the hard winter months. We won't see leaf color like that here for another month or so.



The leaves are brilliant this year, and the color is coming a little earlier than usual. The speculation is that the very dry summer has caused both the early appearance of color and the intensity. I've never seen the red on maple trees such an intense red as this year. It really is awesome.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 10, 2012)

Leaves 
Colour 
Pumpkins (ok, I like pumpkins)

We were in upstate NY driving around the finger lakes this past weekend and it sure was beautiful, but so, so cold! I had finally had enough when it started to rain. 
I'd give anything to have summer back!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2012)

Funny, not Fall in NYC area yet.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Funny, not Fall in NYC area yet.




Curses! This is probably my payback for not being in NYC this week!
We're in Chicago next week...something tells me its going to be fall there! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2012)

Foggy, threat of frost, no frost, more threats, no frost, lots
of weed pollen everywhere (sneeeeeze, excuse me) and
damn cold after such a hot summer. Typical KY mixed-up
weather. Sheesh. A little color on the way to look forward to.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2012)

Sunny and clear in NYC today!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> We were in upstate NY driving around the finger lakes this past weekend and it sure was beautiful, but so, so cold!



you should have come to our orchid society show which was this past weekend in syracuse. amazing collection of species in the displays this year (and it was warm inside the nature center)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 11, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> you should have come to our orchid society show which was this past weekend in syracuse. amazing collection of species in the displays this year (and it was warm inside the nature center)



Oh believe me I wanted to! We just didn't have time to get over that far  I hope you all had a good show though!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 11, 2012)

:sob:Also...they used the "F" word in the forecast for tomorrow!:sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2012)

fall foliage?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2012)

Fog!?


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2012)

Flurries?

Frost warning tonight here.
Back to windowsill growing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 12, 2012)

Clark said:


> Flurries?




Owwww! My precious ears!

Was at an outdoor wedding today. It was a whopping 9 degrees (celcius) in the sun. 15c is my minimum level of tolerance before the whining begins so the bride is lucky she's one of my oldest friends and I love her dearly! I was the wedding guest in a winter coat and mittens.  
...It was a beautiful sunny day for them though.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2012)

Indeed, fog. Early morning fog so thick you can't see where you're going and sorta nasty wet. My greenhouse
may think it's in England.


----------



## Clark (Oct 21, 2012)

Crystal clear. Not a cloud in the sky.
This Orionid meteor shower was a pile of overhyped BS.
One meteor does not equal a shower.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 21, 2012)

Walkin' in a winter wonderland...my backyard at present.  Shouldn't last long as it's not very cold out.


----------



## Paul Mc (Oct 21, 2012)

That's beautiful!!!!

High in the 80s for a few days here but near freezing in St. Louis by next weekend.... Guess I'm pulling the last few 'chids in this week, lol....


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

Clark said:


> This Orionid meteor shower was a pile of overhyped BS.
> One meteor does not equal a shower.



maybe the meteors can't compete with the light pollution from the eastern seaboard. saw quite a few meteors in august in wyoming viewed from sister/boyfriends' ranch setting; you could see the whole band of the milky way from out there! meteors flying from all directions

partly cloudy/sunny and very breezy, mid 50's, showers around here and there


----------



## Clark (Oct 21, 2012)

I've watched meteor shower here before.
When I was outside early this morning, I could see planets with naked eye.
I really think it was the general lack of rocks.

Shorts and a t-shirt right now. 
Sunny.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

It was a beautiful day here. Joanne, please keep that snow and cold up there!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> It was a beautiful day here. Joanne, please keep that snow and cold up there!



Sure, no prob Dot. We're getting another 15 cm here tonight.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Sure, no prob Dot. We're getting another 15 cm here tonight.


It was 70ºF here today, and tomorrow and Thursday are supposed to be even warmer. But then the bottom falls out and we start sharing your weather.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2012)

it's supposed to be sunny and 70 today (though mostly cloudy right now), but through next thursday there is rain in the forecast every day


----------



## Dido (Oct 26, 2012)

They are calling for snow over the weekend here.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 26, 2012)

wet and cloudy...normal


----------



## Dido (Oct 27, 2012)

The first snow is here and we have over = C 
Green Cyps and snow nothing I like to see, but Ok.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 27, 2012)

Waiting here for mega storm Sandy.....brought in my last remaining plants today...just some big pots to move in tomorrow. Then sit and wait..................


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2012)

I just saw that brooklyn has forecast on monday for gusts up to 70 mph! (my brother lives there)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2012)

Whoohoo! Getting windy! So tempted to go to the beach!! :crazy:


----------



## wojtek (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunday morning 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice garden few here it look the same, only tzhe trees here have the most leaves. 
Now we are going at +2C this is strange.


----------



## Clark (Oct 28, 2012)

Breezy here too...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 28, 2012)

i hear its rainin in seattle...but i am in Los Angeles where its sunny and 80 degrees


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2012)

_"Don't know why,
there's no sun up in the sky.
stormy weather,
since my man and me aint together,
It keeps raining all the time.."-_Harold Arlen 1933


----------



## Gcroz (Oct 29, 2012)

Already lost at least one siding shingle...and the storm hasn't even gotten close.


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2012)

Wicked.
Lost power an hour ago.

Thank the maker for Tapatalk.


----------



## Paul Mc (Oct 29, 2012)

Everyone please be safe! Please let us know how you were doing. If we need to, we can always call local authorities for you.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2012)

it's pretty windy up here in upstate/central ny already, and the storm's center hasn't even made landfall in new jersey/delaware yet. looking at the national weather service radar, 'wings' of rain spreading out from the center of the storm cover all of delaware, half of virginia, all of maryland, a third of new york state, connecticut rhode island and most of massachusetts... and one tongue of rain is even washing southern canada beyond buffalo


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> it's pretty windy up here in upstate/central ny already, and the storm's center hasn't even made landfall in new jersey/delaware yet. looking at the national weather service radar, 'wings' of rain spreading out from the center of the storm cover all of delaware, half of virginia, all of maryland, a third of new york state, connecticut rhode island and most of massachusetts... and one tongue of rain is even washing southern canada beyond buffalo



luckily if the power goes out, i have antique dialup internet, so as long as I can recharge my computer battery in my car, i'm all set. if the phone lines also go out, we're really in trouble. but, it won't get that bad up here even remotely like what's happening near the coast and baltimore/dc/philadelphia


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 29, 2012)

How's the weather? Pretty bad........................................


----------



## Paul Mc (Oct 29, 2012)

Everyone, please be safe through Sandy. If you can get online at all and need us to contact local emergency authorities for anything, let us know!


----------



## Dido (Oct 31, 2012)

It is crazy today we have best sunshine again and only 0C at night they are calling for +12 on the weekend.....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 9, 2012)

We are going to have 25 cm of snow by Saturday. We shovelled snow four times today already. Dang. :sob:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay, now they're forecasting up to 40 cm by tomorrow; we had 8 inches over night. I'm going to go dig a hole and hibernate for the rest of the winter. See ya in the spring.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2012)

we had frost the last few mornings, and now it's supposed to be in the '60's tomorrow, which is good since i'll have to take off the back wheel and see what part of my brakes is making that clunking noise


----------



## keithrs (Nov 29, 2012)

Holy cow!!! It's going raining cats and dogs according the weatherman.... We will see!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2012)

sunny and cool but going up into the 50's next few days!


----------



## Dido (Nov 29, 2012)

we get about 10 cm of snow today and last night but it 
is not too cold, so all is more wet than snow


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 29, 2012)

-13 C here, a skiff of snow. Could be worse. :wink:

Supposed to be +14 C by Wednesday. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 15, 2012)

freezing rain/rain tomorrow and cold rain for a few days


----------



## keithrs (Dec 20, 2012)

32 this morning.... Hopefully the orchids are ok  The bad part about growing outdoors.

Not a good sign when this is my 666 post!!!


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

Rainy, very windy and 58, but dropping below freezing by around 4pm with snow flurries in the forecast!


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2012)

Dear Mid-West, keep your blizzards to yourself! My Paphs. got here just in
time...cold rain mixed with sleet and very windy. Not a good thing when
one lives in the woods under lots of big trees.


----------



## Dido (Dec 21, 2012)

Crazy here again. 
it is now nearly all snow gone. We had a few last night but now rain. 
The are calling +14C for soem parts of germany on the 24.12 it is so mad....


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm near the IL/WI stateline, temps remained above freezing as the system pushed thru, we had mostly rain, salt trucks were out early so most of the roads were in pretty good shape considering. It's nice to have sunshine this morning!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2012)

Sunny 50's F in NYC!


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 21, 2012)

Temps in the low 40s now, but temps are still dipping. Next few days are supposed to be highs in the mid 30s!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2012)

19F and tonight's forecast is for 8-12" of snow plus 15mph winds... 2 to 4" more tomorrow


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2012)

59 and rainy in Chesapeake,Va.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 26, 2012)

High 30's and rainy here too. Was some snow in the afternoon, but nothing sticking.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2012)

it's sticking here! I just got back from a two-hour power walk and it had snowed about three inches already (forecast modified down to 6-10" but later gusts of 35mph)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2012)

We had about an inch. I'm glad the 5" forecast didn't happen!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2012)

it snowed 3" during my walk last night and I cleaned the snow off of my car (about 5-6" including from previous night's) when I got back, and this morning I cleaned another 8" from on top of my car! I would have taken a picture but the landlord was snowblowing the back parking area so I moved my car out of the way. so to add it all up we got four inches monday night, and this wednesday night we got 11", and likely another 1-3" tonight and there is light snow in the forecast all week/end. the snowmobilers and skiers will be very happy! greek peak over near cortland had filed for bankruptcy last winter because they had so little snow and warm weather and they had just done a ton of improvements. they managed to get a new loan or such to continue this year, and i'll bet they are tickled pink right now to have had nearly a foot of new snow! (where I grew up learning to ski in high school ski club)

the snow was all light; not wet and heavy like it could have been... when we have these kinds of storms i'm happy we live just far enough north so that the ice and sleet are south and southeast of us, and we have just snow  .... I can deal with snow.... didn't get the high wind they were talking about unless it was up on the hills


----------



## Hera (Dec 27, 2012)

We got about 6 inches here and the roads are too slick to go out. I suppose I shouldn't complain because last year was very mild. This is more like a normal winter.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 5, 2013)

We were due for a cold wave.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2013)

You may keep that with you, Michel.


----------



## Clark (Jan 5, 2013)

Attractive curb appeal. Our area needs milder weather for a while, certain folks around here can skip the snow for now.


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2013)

temps. not bad, but rain, rain, rain, almost two days of sun, more rain.
The nursery fields are actually squishy.


----------



## emydura (Jan 6, 2013)

Hot, hot, hot. Temps around the 40oC mark for the last 4 days with more to come over the next week. I can't remember the last day that was below 30oC. May have been Christmas day. It has been an incredible run and there is still two months of summer left.


----------



## Dido (Jan 6, 2013)

here it is still over 5C 
and a lot of rain here


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2013)

currently 10pm. 25 C in Brisbane.


----------



## annab (Jan 6, 2013)

african anticyclone on Italy bring hot temp for the season 18c°max.is very hot for the north of the nation.
this morning at 7,20 o'clock from my balcony- Italy dawn



[/URL]
[/IMG]
bye bye,anna


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful sky!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2013)

Anna, that is bad weather sunrise! 
It's going up to 50F in NYC this week. I think the native plants outside are going crazy!
Stay cool Aussies!


----------



## Clark (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it too soon to plant the snapdragons?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2013)

The weather is crazy here in the midwest, not that it should be a surprise to anyone! Today is sunny, windy, 46, by Saturday prediction is daytime high of 54, Sunday 27! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2013)

Seasonable for climate change.
The daffodils are about 1 1/2-2'' out of the soil.

Happy I didn't waste my time digging the Cannas out for winter storage.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 12, 2013)

Clark said:


> Seasonable for climate change.
> The daffodils are about 1 1/2-2'' out of the soil.
> 
> Happy I didn't waste my time digging the Cannas out for winter storage.



All I'm digging here is myself, out of the snow. You dig?


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2013)

Where's the neighborhood kid to help out a retiree???
jeepers, those were $$$$ days when I was twelve.


----------



## Dido (Jan 13, 2013)

since yestrday we are having snow again and it droped down last night to -8C


----------



## bullsie (Jan 13, 2013)

Shiva said:


> All I'm digging here is myself, out of the snow. You dig?



I remember Father, in the 1960's or early '70's in September, going to Quebec to get a truck he had purchased. They had to dig it out of the snow.

We are having a heat wave here. January thaw. Was 60 something degrees (F) yesterday and everything that had snow on it is a sheet of ice now. We will have another mild week out of this and then the subzero weather will hit and be below 0 degrees F for a spell. But as mild as our winters are, I doubt it stays like that for long. In years past, once the weather got cold it would stay till March and last snow fall in April. Now, anybodies guess.


----------



## keithrs (Jan 14, 2013)

Last three day, I've been bitting my nails with this unseasonably cold weather.. 31 as a low so far and so far so good for my orchids. Look out east coast your about to freeze your ass off!


----------



## Ruth (Jan 14, 2013)

Well it is darn cold here. We have about 2 or 3 inches on the ground from a snow storm last Thursday, but the real issue is that it is getting down to 1 degree tonight and will be very cold for the rest of the week. I have a back up heater going in the greenhouse just in case.


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2013)

Noooooo keithrs, don't say that! I have Narcissi up and blooming...goofy
weather everywhere apparently.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2013)

in a few days it's just supposed to be lows in mid teens, which is normal to above the usual for mid-winter. where my sister lives in bondurant, wyoming, it's usually around -20F for most of january


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2013)

Like 50F and cloudy!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2013)

thought it would be good to get in a power walk to the haircutters today since the warm and rainy has melted the tons of snow that had blocked lots of sidewalks, but spent a lot of the time looking down to avoid packages that dog walkers left behind... concentrated piles of p66p everywhere

typical 'upstate gray', mid-30's and cloudy/breezy


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2013)

See, if you lived in a city that would have to be scooped up and disposed of!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 14, 2013)

20 F, heading to a low of about 13 F, and I'm supposed to get a box of plants this week. Yikes, it was 50 F when I ordered them?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2013)

sun or cloudy in the morning (~10-13oC) and cold a night (0-5oC)...!


----------



## andre (Jan 16, 2013)

It is wet and a bit on the "cold" side for this time of year here in Vancouver BC. We had some snow last week and some freezing rain, all lasting hours not days. Days are getting longer about 3 minutes a day now... The past few months have been much like Seattle grey, wet and cool. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2013)

andre said:


> ...Can't wait for spring.



I hear that, andre!


----------



## Dido (Jan 17, 2013)

it is now a lot of snow here and still snowing and down at night to nearly -10C


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2013)

Currently (7PM) sitting at freezing and moderate snow coming down - tomorrow morning ought to be a winter wonderland!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 17, 2013)

Yesterday around noon, somewhere in Luxembourg!!






Jean


----------



## keithrs (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh... Thank god it doesn't do that here! I hate cold weather! 

Thank god it back to normal here... 70/50 f


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Jean, your picture looks like my neighborhood this morning. Now at 6AM it is 0.5 C and the snow is tapering off. Still dark out there, but I can see white everywhere. I'll have to go out and get some video of the garden - Neofinetia, Dendrobiums, and Bulbophyllums under a blanket of white!


----------



## keithrs (Jan 17, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Jean, your picture looks like my neighborhood this morning. Now at 6AM it is 0.5 C and the snow is tapering off. Still dark out there, but I can see white everywhere. I'll have to go out and get some video of the garden - Neofinetia, Dendrobiums, and Bulbophyllums under a blanket of white!



I thought you live in a subtropical location!?!oke:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 17, 2013)

week straight of sunny but below freezing lows..very unusual for us


----------



## Stone (Jan 17, 2013)

No rain and more no rain!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 18, 2013)

keithrs said:


> I thought you live in a subtropical location!?!oke:



Yes, that is true, or nearly so. This part of Kyushu is definitely temperate, but not far from places that come close to qualifying as subtropical. It is an odd climate caught evenly between the influence of the vast Asian mainland and the even more vast Pacific Ocean. Under these conditions oddities abound, including subtropical plants and temperate plants living in the same environment.

At this low elevation most of the snow has melted already or will very soon, while the mountaintops can remain covered for a week or more, especially their northern aspects.

Here's a video of the garden this morning. In it you'll see a range of plants, notably epiphytic ferns and orchids, plus a lot of other stuff.

Snowy morning in my garden


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 18, 2013)

Amazing video! Thanks for posting it.

The weather here has been okay. We got a little more snow. The news (accu weather) is predicting a high of 4F on Sunday and a high of -6F Monday! Have to love the cold to live around here, haha.


----------



## Dido (Jan 18, 2013)

really great video did not know that some dendrobium can survive such a snow cover.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 18, 2013)

great over here. 23ºC, nearly to no wind, sunny, sparkling blue sea...
The other side of the coin: no orchid vendor over here!:rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 18, 2013)

right now it's sunny (which is unusual) and 14˚F/-10˚C (which is more usual for this time of year, here. forecasts are for still chilly and spats of snow here and there


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 18, 2013)

That's really a show Tom!!!! All those epiphytes in the snow! Are they used to it every winter? And the Camelia bloom is great, it looks like a very strong plant!!! Jean


----------



## maitaman (Jan 18, 2013)

Let´s see. About 78 when I got up, but 86 now. Dry season, clear skies. Think 
I´ll go up to the mountains roday.
Eat your hearts out! Panamá is paradise!
Seriously, I hope the cold up there doesn´t do your collections any damage. It is always warm here. Probably too warm. This is summer here. It will get to about 90 before the day´s done, but there´s a breeze, so it´s comfortable.


----------



## emydura (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolute scorcher again yesterday - 41.6oC (107F) with gale force winds. Hottest January day ever recorded here and just short of the all time record (42.2oC). It was horrendous. Still I could have been in Sydney where it was 45.8oC (114.4F) which is the highest temperature ever recorded there. With still 6 weeks to go, there are going to be a lot of records broken this summer.

Thankfully today will be a little cooler.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 18, 2013)

yikes


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 18, 2013)

Stone said:


> No rain and more no rain!



I wish it would rain!!
I'm misting the heck out of the plants to cool them - 8 X per day.


----------



## keithrs (Jan 18, 2013)

Almost hit 80 today!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 19, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> That's really a show Tom!!!! All those epiphytes in the snow! Are they used to it every winter? And the Camelia bloom is great, it looks like a very strong plant!!! Jean



Hey Jean, actually this year has been fairly average. The plants in the video have lived in my garden for 6+ years, so they all are accustomed to these conditions. Camellias are pretty tough and C. sasanqua is the only flowering shrub here that blooms throughout the winter months.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2013)

it was supposed to be nasty and snowy this morning; cold front moving through and big gusty winds was supposed to drop a few inches in a very short time, so I canceled plans to go play basketball and a binghamton orchid society meeting; I don't think I saw one flake of snow outside the window all day, though it was very breezy 

* although I just looked at my desktop weather forecast and radar and it showed a lake effect snow warning until tomorrow morning for this area, and could get 7-10 inches of snow in some areas


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 20, 2013)

Low 50's today. It's supposed to be in the teens by Tuesday.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2013)

now -6 to -9F, depending on which desktop weather icon you look at (brrrr) and the sun is out, so it will 'warm' up to 10F today  . 
went for a walk at 8pm yesterday when it was 10F out and there was a facial breeze; had to zip up my hood and walk with my face down some until I got to the halfway and turned back... have to wear my full ski mask next time if that cold


----------



## Dido (Jan 23, 2013)

today is around 0C and they say after a few days it should be go down to -20C wind from russia is comming .....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2013)

Cold!


----------



## Clark (Jan 23, 2013)

Cold!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 23, 2013)

Let's put it this way....I had a tooth extracted. They didn't give an ice pack to hold against my face...just told me to walk home. But, the calm 12 degrees this morning still felt better than the windy 19 degrees yesterday.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2013)

my desktop weather thingy says the low is supposed to be -2F tonight, but it just clicked at -8F (915pm) with lots of night to go, so think it's going to be much colder than that by morningtime

hahah, the desktop thing now says a low of -8F tonight, and it's already gone down to -12F! maybe they should pick a new number that's actually lower than the present temperature by about five degrees


----------



## limuhead (Jan 23, 2013)

Partly cloudy, 69 degrees, humidity 75%, NE winds at 10-15 mph.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, I'm totally jealous, limuhead -- it's been below 0º at night here and not even into the teens during the day. Wanna trade places???

Actually, I think you are new here, limuhead. Welcome, and please tell us a little about yourself in the Greetings and Salutations section.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 7, 2013)

LOOKOUT NORTHEASTERNERS it's coming your way! 
A good wet heavy snow all afternoon, we could have 8" by the time it's done, nothing compared to the 2 ft. they're predicting for New Yorkers & the Boston area!


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2013)

Bring it on!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 7, 2013)

That's the spirit! :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
I understand it's as hard to accurately predict weather in your neck of the woods as it is where I'm at, shall we cross our fingers that it will fizzle? It's been a looong time since I've experienced a 20" snowfall, I hope it stays that way!


----------



## emydura (Feb 7, 2013)

Just a normal summer's day today - 35oC (95F). The hot summer just keeps rolling on.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2013)

they're only predicting 6-8" of snow here max, which is no big deal. we had about a foot over a two day period a month or so ago. there's supposed to be more north of here and east; will be nice because then I can go snowshoeing again!

I mentioned to my brother-in-law last year about this time that they should get a natural gas generator to hook up to the house (when the power was out for part of a day due to storm); bet he's thinking maybe he should've hooked one up already!  he has his deck gas grill hooked right up to the city gas supply, so a generator could go right there (or just underneath the deck where the gas line comes from)


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> I mentioned to my brother-in-law last year about this time that they should get a natural gas generator to hook up to the house (when the power was out for part of a day due to storm); bet he's thinking maybe he should've hooked one up already!  he has his deck gas grill hooked right up to the city gas supply, so a generator could go right there (or just underneath the deck where the gas line comes from)



I sell them...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 7, 2013)

There are so many conflicting reports of the storms path....the most consistent is that Boston will get about 2' of snow by the time it's over. Here in NYC, predictions are ranging from 1" to 1'. Supposed to rain tomorrow anyway, with the snow coming in at night.


----------



## Dido (Feb 8, 2013)

we get 20cm last night of snow, and it is still around 0C
so it is extremly slippery all over


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like this one will fizzle.
Too bad, could of used the exercise.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 8, 2013)

Clark said:


> Looks like this one will fizzle.
> Too bad, could of used the exercise.



i wouldnt be so sure..Nemo is moving in circular motion drawing down cold air from the north on its western side.. ..and its getting stronger and drawing a lot of moisture from the ocean...heavy snowfalls are supposed to happen overnight with increasing windspeed, and lightning


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 8, 2013)

It's still warm enough that we still only have a small amount, even though it's been snowing continually since about 2:30 or so. Came home from work, shoveled the little bit that was there....can't say much more has accumulated since then, but the heavy stuff is yet to come, if it does.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2013)

We were lucky -- only 4.5" of snow, and no ice.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2013)

Clark said:


> Looks like this one will fizzle.
> Too bad, could of used the exercise.



sounds like your back is doing better...

there is some extremely heavy precipitation in the middle of connecticut and long island, but very light elsewhere. I kept seeing forecasts for 9" snow today and night, but when went for walk late this afternoon only had a few high-speed flakes in my eyes for a few minutes and that was about it. radar just shows very light precip in most places. looks like it's moving too fast to collect much anywhere (in this area)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2013)

F__ing blizzard!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2013)

well, Boston has 14 inches already..places in new york and conn have even more...many without power and strong winds..so i suspect the people who are gettin hit hard dont have access to internet to tell us


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2013)

Hopefully for those that lost power, alternative sources of heat are available.

It snowed here. No wind. Looks like 5" .
Could not watch CNN this morning. They looked desperate.


----------



## aquacorps (Feb 9, 2013)

We got 30" of snow in my part of Central Connecticut. On the plus side we have power. Waiting for the snow to stop to use the snow blower.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2013)

What a nightmare! 2-3 feet of snow, 80 mile an hour winds and no power! 
Not something I want to deal with but certainly not anything I want on any one else either!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 9, 2013)

It all ended up OK. Regardless of official readings, my guess is that my neighborhood ended up with maybe 8" or so. My son in Boston (Brookline, really) said he had about 2 feet...official Boston report said 21", but I assume that was from the airport. Conn. got 38"!


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2013)

Sunny and 65F in KY...rain for the next three days. Just what we needed...more rain.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2013)

Stone said:


> Nice pic Shiva!----OH dear



Just picture a pitch black foreground on a pitch black background and you'll get the idea.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2013)

Well it's been snowing for close to 6 hours, have 6 inches and another 6 hours before the system moves out of here! February has been crazy, it was 50 degrees two days ago!


----------



## Paul Mc (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow!!! St. Louis is just missing it from what I hear, but the forecast changed from just rain to all snow now for the next 3 days.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 28, 2013)

The beauty and misery of winter...

The misery will come later today when I try to clear out the driveway with the snow packing up the auger. :sob:


----------



## Secundino (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn't complain.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2013)

Shiva said:


> The beauty and misery of winter...
> 
> The misery will come later today when I try to clear out the driveway with the snow packing up the auger. :sob:



 so pretty! good luck. we had mostly rain/sleet


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

It's beautiful in NYC. Feels like Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like the trade winds are backing off a bit. highs today high 70's and low last night was 61. Only passing showers, looking like more sun and longer days, seeing lots of buds popping and tons of new growth...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

hating you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, jealous anyway...


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2013)

Yup, we're in the 70s here too. Not for the whole week but definitely on the upswing. Nice to not have to wear a jacket in the house!


----------



## Clark (Mar 9, 2013)

Sunny. 52F.
Warm enough for some small turtle to be sunbathing at the local pond.

Yesterday, 2-3" of snow.


----------



## Dido (Mar 14, 2013)

again crazy here 14 days ago -12C last weekend snow fully gone and + 15C this night they are calling for -12C again and we have snow since yesterday again. 

here some impressions about the winter from me. 
was taken 2 weeks ago had no time to work on my pics. 









´my birds 




some birds at my feeding station 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds a lot like Michigan!

Are those Parakeets? Outside???


----------



## Dido (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes Platycercus elegans elegans from australia


----------



## keithrs (Mar 18, 2013)

It would be great if I could enjoy it!


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 18, 2013)

Getting snow and cold temps.


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2013)

Sunny. Wind 5-10mph.
High should be 58F.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 30, 2013)

Would you believe 70 degrees F. Today, It should be 50F


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2013)

We are finally in the "normal" range, instead of being 20º below normal. For awhile..


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, everybody with good weather...shut up! It's raining again here and
again I just watered. Damn!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 31, 2013)

It's finally warming a bit around here, but the snow pack is holding the temperature down. The last few weeks, with night temps around 0 degrees F, and highs in the teens, and with the sun getting higher, I've had to chip ice to free up one of the in-take vents so I could exhaust excess heat. The interior shade cloth is up, but I can't put up the outside shade cloth because of the snow.


----------



## wojtek (Apr 1, 2013)

today morning in my garden





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2013)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 2, 2013)

Dot's brrrrr has arrived here, today 26˚F in the daytime, april 2nd, which is pretty unusual. lake-effect snow from lake ontario scattering around, so bright sun and then clouds and lots of blowing snow, four inches or so last night/this morning and more today. it was all melted yesterday. looks like it says 50f thursday and sunny, and then again above 50 on sunday

I hope that it doesn't warm up too fast, or we'll have tremendous loss of apple blossoms/fruit again this year! two and three years ago, it was timed to nip the blueberry blossoms. 
right now, apple cider is in short supply, and where you can find it, it is over $6 a gallon! (yes, cider) I had some a few weeks ago that tasted great and boiled it down to make apple cider syrup which can be used in apple cider donuts, apple pies, cakes, frosting etc... used to be common in the northeast used in place of sugar cane molasses

think i'll go for a walk!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 2, 2013)

My last day of vacation, and I could barely spend any time in my yard. Forced myself to water the vegetable garden in the freezing wind. I want my spring!


----------



## Stone (Apr 2, 2013)

The warm weather here has taken a nose dive! Only 15C now. Were is all this global warming?


----------



## limuhead (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, been a bit nippy here too. Today the high was 72, got down to 56 last night, Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 2, 2013)

...Why is it still winter? Ugh!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Yeah, been a bit nippy here too. Today the high was 72, got down to 56 last night, Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!



Yeah, Brrrrr! NYC - 25F, mostly sunny!


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2013)

78 and sunny here today!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2013)

Do earthquakes make it warmer or cooler where you moved to!? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 3, 2013)

I think earthquakes would be making me very chilly while they were happening, and then sweating bullets that another one was going to happen soon

some big temp swings here next few days; it's supposed to be 20f tonight, then 50 tomorrow, and then a few more days of swings more than 20f day/night; very unusual for this time of year (usually cloudy damp and 39-44 all the time for a few weeks)


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2013)

we are jumping to 
from -8C to +5C nearly every day. 
But the clouds keeping me sick, first signs of spring starting will post the next days. 
But the light which comes more and more makes my paph growing spikes....


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2013)

22C and overcast (late morning) - mid Autumn.


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2013)

Suddenly it summer here. Temps. in the mid-70s. My sinus cavities don't
quite know what to do.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2013)

crazy here after nearly down to freezing we see the sun again today after more then 10 days. 
Last night we had only 2C. 

Hope it will get better, water we have enough now


----------



## Clark (May 31, 2013)

91F. here.
79F. in Orlando, FL
:crazy:


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2013)

Warm but not insane!


----------



## mormodes (May 31, 2013)

90 F here, SF Bay Area of Ca,
High fire danger.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 31, 2013)

+15C here, showers, not too bad.

Usually I'm posting a picture of late spring snow here right around now, so I'm not complaining. :clap:


----------



## abax (Jun 1, 2013)

Hot...very hot and very dry. KY went from monsoon conditions right into
drought.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2013)

Crazy Spring, for sure!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 7, 2013)

Very wet, and getting wetter!

We had 3.2 inches of rain yesterday, all told


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 7, 2013)

Wet.....wet, and more wet.......................


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2013)

Cold and wet!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2013)

We were cool & wet, yesterday 73 & sunny, couldn't have been better, today should be the same!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 10, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> Very wet, and getting wetter!
> 
> We had 3.2 inches of rain yesterday, all told



Again today lots of rain, but looks like heaviest is headed towards nyeric, Clark and Eric M!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2013)

Wet again!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2013)

today was beautiful and sunny, but forecast for early morning, thursday and thursday night; you guessed it - heavy rain

good thing I live on a 'hill' and it's somewhat sandy ground. the frogs here love it whenever it rains, they can get as loud as the birds!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2013)

We should be into the summer monsoon by now, and indeed it has become a lot more cloudy lately, but it is dry. Praying for rain soon since the heat is beginning to seriously build now.


----------



## Dido (Jun 13, 2013)

today we have sunshine, I did not see the sund nearly the hole year only 2 weeks, so I am more then happy. 
About the rain all over snaills....


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 13, 2013)

I cleaned out the gutter & rain barrel just in time! It's full, has an overflow into another barrel & that one spilled over!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 13, 2013)

Dido said:


> today we have sunshine, I did not see the sund nearly the hole year only 2 weeks, so I am more then happy.
> About the rain all over snaills....


I think you sent the rain up north, 'cause we have had rain all day after about two weeks of sun and clear skies.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 13, 2013)

What a surprise...its raining again!


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2013)

today they are calling for 38C next week winds comming from africa that is not good at all.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 15, 2013)

After a day without windows getting some treatments, I emerged to sunlight! And as I was walking around the Upper East Side before meeting my family, enjoying the sunlight, the weather changed and I got drenched in a downpour.....


----------



## limuhead (Jun 15, 2013)

Today it was raining and sunny, at the same time. Rainbow above my greenhouse. It's kinda strange, I still appreciate seeing rainbows, but when you see them all the time you don't really think about them so much...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Today it was raining and sunny, at the same time. Rainbow above my greenhouse. It's kinda strange, I still appreciate seeing rainbows, but when you see them all the time you don't really think about them so much...


You make me so jealous! :sob:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 15, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> You make me so jealous! :sob:


:rollhappy: Fred likes to rub it in doesn't he Dot!? If I won the lottery, and it wouldn't even have to be a big one, I'd be rubbing elbows with him!


----------



## Stone (Jun 16, 2013)

Its cold, dark, wet and miserable. I am so over winter..


----------



## limuhead (Jun 16, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: Fred likes to rub it in doesn't he Dot!? If I won the lottery, and it wouldn't even have to be a big one, I'd be rubbing elbows with him!



I just planted out 500 cymbidiums, I am expecting a Phrag flask from Chuck Acker this week, and my 3 flasks from Sam Tsui that I compotted a while back are ready for 2 inch pots. Give me a few years, then you will REALLY know the meaning of 'Rubbing it in' :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I just planted out 500 cymbidiums, I am expecting a Phrag flask from Chuck Acker this week, and my 3 flasks from Sam Tsui that I compotted a while back are ready for 2 inch pots. Give me a few years, then you will REALLY know the meaning of 'Rubbing it in' :evil:


Well, don't be surprised if you see me camped on your doorstep someday!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone said:


> Its cold, dark, wet and miserable. I am so over winter..



Its only June! Start the happy pills or phototherapy (or my preferred option, booze!)


----------



## Stone (Jun 18, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Its only June! Start the happy pills or phototherapy (or my preferred option, booze!)


What's a happy pill?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone said:


> What's a happy pill?


maybe Vit.D3 ????


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 22, 2013)

Hopefully seeing the end of the rain by tomorrow. Terrible flooding here, like nothing that's ever happened here in my life time. Nearly 100,000 had to evacuate from their homes in our city and southern part of the province because of the flooding. I live up on a ridge at the edge of the city, so no problems, but many people not so lucky...it'll be a long road to recovery.


----------



## Clark (Jun 22, 2013)

A perfect day to attend graduation party.

Happy to hear you and your home are safe.
The images on TV were ugly.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2013)

Hope things are improving Jo, although it may be days or weeks. 
We were in need of some rain, careful what you ask for as they say ....... several inches easily with 90's predicted today & tomorrow.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2013)

Stone said:


> What's a happy pill?



Prozac (anti-depressants).
((joking of course))


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seattle under the I-5 eastlake bridge


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing sky!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2013)

National weather service calling for tornado warnings with storms approaching eastern Pennsylvania, New Jersey parts of Delaware and Maryland... Yippee (6/27 2pm to 10pm)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 27, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Amazing sky!



an hour later it was dark grey clouds and lightning storm..and this pattern is typical this time of year, as well as Feb/Mar..although we dont have issues with tornadoes or hurricanes...we do get a lot of mudslides


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2013)

Going to rain!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 28, 2013)

*Weather for the week here in Eagle, ID, USA*
Today 102 °F, Saturday 100°F, Sunday 101°F, Monday 105°F, Tuesday 106°F
I will be coming up with all sorts or ways to keep the greenhouse cool with out breaking the bank this week!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2013)

Take out some side panels or something like that


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 1, 2013)

90 degrees outside , 78 degrees in the Greenhouse !!! (No AC)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 5, 2013)

About 15C here right now and pouring rain. But it was 40C this past Tuesday!  I've lived here all my life and I don't remember it ever being that hot.:evil:


----------



## abax (Jul 7, 2013)

It hasn't stopped raining for days and days. No sunlight, pool too cold to
swim with two heaters going, dogs don't want to pee outside in the rain,
greenhouse like a cave, I'm beginning to mildew around the edges, cat is
really pissed off and cranky. It ain't good. Thank you for giving me a
place to vent.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2013)

OMG! I would trade for that weather any day. Hot here, 1:00AM and 87 F!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2013)

abax said:


> It hasn't stopped raining for days and days. No sunlight, pool too cold to
> swim with two heaters going, dogs don't want to pee outside in the rain,
> greenhouse like a cave, I'm beginning to mildew around the edges, cat is
> really pissed off and cranky. It ain't good. Thank you for giving me a
> place to vent.


The weather forecasters are saying that will change soon. I hope so.


----------



## annab (Jul 26, 2013)

Italy is a furnace,35c° of temperature and 75-80% of humidity,to die for.
bye bye ,Anna


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2013)

FFFFFrickin' cold the past few nights. 20 degree temp shift AM to PM!


----------



## abax (Jul 27, 2013)

NYEric, I think you got what you asked for, huh? KY is having some strange
temp. shifts for July. We've had sun for two or three days in a row and my
plants are in shock. I don't think they recognize it.


----------



## limuhead (Jul 27, 2013)

Lows in the mid 60's, highs in the low 80's. About 70-80% humidity, brief showers mixed with bright sunshine, more sun than rain but that will change very soon. Tropical storm Flossie is headed right for us, supposed to bring heavy rain, thunder showers, gusts up to 40mph winds. They are predicting heavy rains possible flooding, which means where I live there will be flooding. Fortunately when it floods it only passes through my property, unlike the people down the street...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Lows in the mid 60's, highs in the low 80's. About 70-80% humidity, brief showers mixed with bright sunshine, more sun than rain but that will change very soon. Tropical storm Flossie is headed right for us, supposed to bring heavy rain, thunder showers, gusts up to 40mph winds. They are predicting heavy rains possible flooding, which means where I live there will be flooding. Fortunately when it floods it only passes through my property, unlike the people down the street...



I saw that on the weather report. Stay safe, all you Hawaiians.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> FFFFFrickin' cold the past few nights. 20 degree temp shift AM to PM!


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: I think it's a wonderful break from the near 100 degree temps we had. We got rain, which we needed, the rain barrels are full once more! Will be planting blueberries, blackberries and grapes tomorrow, great weather for diggin' in the garden!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2013)

Thunderstorms tomorrow. Great for practice!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 28, 2013)

drove out a flooded driveway (all 200 yds of it) to go out and pay my verizon bill, saw cars stuck under flooded underpasses and mud around here and there. glad I live on one of the highest spots in the nearby area! very mild and cloudy



NYEric said:


> Thunderstorms tomorrow. Great for practice!


yes, you can hide under newly ponded water and ambush the enemy!


----------



## abax (Jul 29, 2013)

Weirdass weather here...down into the 50s tonight...in July! Did somebody
mention climate change????


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 29, 2013)

72 and sunny .. Seattle and the northwest is getting its best summer in 20 years


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad to hear Flossie was down graded to tropical depression. How are you making out limuhead? Also heard Oahu had an earthquake sbout 8 miles off shore, have any effect on you or was the storm distracting enough?


----------



## limuhead (Aug 1, 2013)

Flossie was a flop on Oahu. Had very little rain, even less wind where I live, but Maui got hit hard in a few areas. We have Hurricane Gil ramping up and heading for us now. A little more southerly track, which means over warmer water; bad news for us. We'll find out next week...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Flossie was a flop on Oahu. Had very little rain, even less wind where I live, but Maui got hit hard in a few areas. We have Hurricane Gil ramping up and heading for us now. A little more southerly track, which means over warmer water; bad news for us. We'll find out next week...


Fingers crossed...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2013)

limuhead said:


> A little more southerly track, which means over warmer water; bad news for us. We'll find out next week...


More sharks!?! 
I'm just glad I'm not in southern China 106F!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2013)

Currently somewhat sunny and mild, but thunderstorms heading through soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## abax (Aug 27, 2013)

We've actually had three consecutive days of sun!!! I think it scared the
hell outta my orchids. :>0


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 27, 2013)

After 2 1/2 months, it finally rained enough to wet the sidewalk. Not exactly optimum orchid culture.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 27, 2013)

Highs are 97F and above for the next week or so here in StL. No rain for the past 2 weeks, and none in the forecast... Brought 3/4 of my collection inside (about 30 plants). Kept the catasetums outside. Hoping I don't regret it.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2013)

I hear they're having a heatwave in the Midwest USA.  warm 82F and cloudy here in NYC.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I hear they're having a heatwave in the Midwest USA.  warm 82F and cloudy here in NYC.


Yeah mid to upper nineties but bearable as there is a pretty steady breeze. The catasetums, broughtonias & catts are lovin' it. Overall it's been a pretty mild summer so I can't complain too much.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2013)

Lots of heat (~35oC) and humidity (>50%)... no breeze at this time, perhaps some at night...


----------



## limuhead (Aug 30, 2013)

Light rain, moderate trades, and sunny.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2013)

2.5" of rain yesterday after sweltering humidity, and sunny/cooler now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2013)

Clear and sunny in NYC.


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2013)

Rain.
Flash flood warnings(emergency phone warnings).
15F. below normal.
Wind 5-10mph.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 9, 2013)

Raging fire, still not contained.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2013)

i hope you aren't close to that, mormodes. Stay safe.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 11, 2013)

Luckily I'm on the opposite side of the mountain and upwind of the smoke. Weather has changed for the better and it should be contained tomorrow.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 11, 2013)

rained long enough just for me to remember what it felt like


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2013)

Hot! 92F and hazy. a nice 25 degree temp rise from a few nights ago!


----------



## Clark (Sep 15, 2013)

At 6pm it was 102-106F.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2013)

Tonight it is supposed to get down to 37ºF. Two days ago, I had to turn my greenhouse heater on for the first time since Spring.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2013)

Mild and very sunny, chilly at night in El Paso and Deming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2013)

crappy - 3rd day of gray gloomy overcast with light rain, typical fall! Can't complain, we had a nice couple of weeks prior to this - sunny, 65-70, light breeze, cool nights.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 17, 2013)

I dread living in Canada at this time of year. 
We have been so fortunate to have warm weather for October, but I know cold and snow are right around the corner. The worst is the damp. Rain today  gloomy. 

Anyone have room for one more? Ha ha

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> crappy - 3rd day of gray gloomy overcast with light rain, typical fall! Can't complain, we had a nice couple of weeks prior to this - sunny, 65-70, light breeze, cool nights.





Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I dread living in Canada at this time of year.
> We have been so fortunate to have warm weather for October, but I know cold and snow are right around the corner. The worst is the damp. Rain today  gloomy.
> 
> Anyone have room for one more? Ha ha
> ...


We are all in the same boat. It is beginning this time of year that I wonder why I stay in Michigan. And then Spring comes...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 17, 2013)

Very mild. Rain predicted tonight. It will probably be nothing, like all the other rain predictions this month. This is the driest October I can remember.


----------



## Ruth (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice here! Low 60's daytime with lots of sunshine, and mid 30's at night. Suppose to be this way the rest of the week.


----------



## limuhead (Oct 17, 2013)

Days about 80, but a nice breeze, feels cooler. Nights are starting to drop down to the mid/low 60's at my house. Pretty much rains a little every night, not pouring, but passing showers type stuff. Everywhere else on the island, such as where I am working at sea level is about 85-90. Which sucks when you are building a house in a dusty lot, looking at the ocean across the street and you can't go for a swim...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 18, 2013)

Hawaiians have no right to post about their weather unless there's a hurricane coming! It's simply not fair :sob:

After getting hit by no less than 2 typhoons (AKA hurricanes) in the past two weeks, there is another monster down in the Pacific with its crosshairs focused on Japan. Right now its a scary one - a "super typhoon" - translation, a Cat 4 storm that's likely turning Cat 5 today. It will weaken a bunch before hitting us, but still will likely bring lots of trouble here.

Usually October is a dry, sunny, and cool month in southern Japan. Not so much this year which is a bummer since November is rain, rain, rain combined with decreasing temperatures and daylight


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2013)

Stay safe, Tom.


----------



## abax (Oct 18, 2013)

We finally got a some real rain!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 19, 2013)

It dipped into the 30s last night... The trees are changing colors beautifully and starting to drop leaves. I love October! I'm starting to get some spikes!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2013)

Leaves are starting to change here as well; low 60's and low 40's. has been snowing off and on at sister's in bondurant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 20, 2013)

Got a bout of snow today!  It's way too early for it to stick around, but it still makes my happy to simply see those big, fluffy flakes falling from the sky.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> ..but it still makes my happy to simply see those big, fluffy flakes falling from the sky.


What the ..?? :crazy:

Heck of a day. I was in Orlando, 70's this AM, layover in Charlotte, NC - 40's, Now in Sunny 56F NYC!


----------



## limuhead (Oct 27, 2013)

Pouring rain, thunder, but still mid 70's...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 27, 2013)

The driest October in NYC I can remember....0.30" for the entire month.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 28, 2013)

Just wait Eric that can change before the month is up! Wednesday parts of the midwest could see 2" of rain so you could get it by Thursday! Still would make for a dry October for us as well.


----------



## abax (Nov 2, 2013)

Gorgeous day today...deep blue skies, fluffy clouds and moderate temps.
Just one of those days that make you glad you're alive.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2013)

I see snow flying past the window this morning; supposed to 40's and 20's next three days (and breezy). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2013)

Freakin' global warming, 55F two days ago, snow today!! I wish our conservatives would get it out of their heads that "global warming" means the weather will only get warm!!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 12, 2013)

Flurries here as well overnight last night. High of 36F today... Bye bye humidity


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2013)

Snow on the ground since yesterday. Woke up to 20ºF (-6.7C) temps this morning. Yuck!


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2013)

Snow in KY...in mid-Nov....wuh oh! Freakish.


----------



## limuhead (Nov 13, 2013)

Getting colder here too, last nights low was 56; Brrrrrr!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2013)

Swine!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 13, 2013)

Its a sweltering 50 today here by me... Back in South Africa this would have been a really cold day. I'm sold this is BBQ weather here in NW Iowa...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2013)

T-shirts and cold beer!


----------



## Dido (Nov 13, 2013)

its around 0C here and cloudy, so not so nice.


----------



## Stone (Nov 13, 2013)

We have missed out on spring this year. Not more than 2 or 3 days over 20C and rain/wind...rain/wind every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2013)

11:15 am eastern time and there is tornado-severe thunderstorm warnings in Wisconsin just north of Chicago... Look out to the east in Michigan!

Now 12:20pm and another tornado warning in ne Illinois south of Chicago, and the first warning still active. Severe storms in Wisconsin and all heading for Michigan

Foggy/cloudy and slight sun shining through in w. central nj, 55 and warming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Nov 17, 2013)

Hail and wind and thunderstorms here. I'm on the southwest corner of the severe cells. It is wicked. Lost power for a while. Downed limbs in yard. And it just keeps on coming in waves.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2013)

Now over 12 tornado warnings 1pm eastern in Illinois.. Keep your heads down!

As of 7pm, the news says 89 reported tornado sightings and very sadly 4 fatalities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2013)

We were lucky that the first wave that went through Michigan pretty much missed us. But right now, the wind is roaring outside. Supposed to gust up to 70mph. I hate to see the tree damage at morning light.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 17, 2013)

Here its just dull and gray, mid 50's. Periods of drizzle off and on, but nothing to soak the parched soil. Drought isn't so bad in winter, but plants are already stressed from virtually no rainfall in the past 8 weeks or so.


----------



## TDT (Nov 20, 2013)

Currently -23C with a 10km/hr wind making it feel like -30C! I'll have to add a layer for my walk to work this morning.... But we've just had three days of snow so my snow skiing may start this weekend (I roller ski on dry land).


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 23, 2013)

Currently, it's 10 degrees F and we have a low of -1F. That doesn't include wind chill. The pleaser of Minnesota.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 23, 2013)

We had snow flurries an hour or 2 ago. Temps are currently 34, expected to drop to 27 tonight. Tomorrow a high of 30 with 30mph winds....we were going to walk to the farmers market. Glad I got my planting done today!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2013)

Was out hunting on uncle's farm this afternoon and noticed wave of snow breaking over far hilltops. Pulled up my hood, zipped up and by the time I got my gloves back on the snow was blowing sideways past me. In about 20 min or so there was a good inch on the ground, supposed to be about five inches tonight more tomorrow, should be easier to see in the woods if the blowing snow isn't in my eyes. Very windy for next two days, presently 17f. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Nov 23, 2013)

It is now 22*F, expected to drop further, sleet all day, no accumulation, but roadways are ice, lots of accidents on the Interstate. This is Fall weather? The weatherman says the normal temps is mid40's. The forecast for tomorrow is a high 22*F. It would not be so bad if the wind would just die down.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2013)

Where are you, Matt? It sounds like Michigan today. Right now it is 16ºF and is supposed to go down to 15. And the wind is like icicles.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2013)

CCC..cold! No, it's not that bad but I think no practice outdoors tomorrow!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 24, 2013)

it's cold!!!! 23 when I got up this morning...went to the farmers market and could barely hold my vegetables.


----------



## limuhead (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty sure you folks don't want to hear about the weather here in Hawaii today...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, sure. Make us jealous.


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2013)

limu, I think it might be safer not to! That huge nor'easter coming this
way is gonna make everybody edgy, doncha know.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Pretty sure you folks don't want to hear about the weather here in Hawaii today...



 if it hasn't changed then.... Though some people might like to hear that there actually is nice weather somewhere in the world 

Last night heading down 380 by Scranton lots of cars off road dinged up because highway crew in face of winter storm didn't bother to sand or salt after plowing. 
Rain. .... did I mention rain? Rain...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullsie (Nov 27, 2013)

Heat wave! It is 31 degrees F today. Two days ago it was below zero. Rain, sleet, snow, then snow, sleet, and then rain. Usually the week of Thanksgiving tells us what to expect for winter. So, another mud winter! I would like it to snow and stay or get cold and stay or just be nice and stay till spring. But the up and down gives us mud or ice. Wish it would make up its mind.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 3, 2013)

Freaking miserable!!!! But the minis love the cold weather so it's about even.


----------



## limuhead (Dec 8, 2013)

Sitting here watching football, doors and windows open, still too hot. Must be 83 degrees, isn't it supposed to be winter? Oh well, at least the temps drop at night. Looking forward to a brisk 62 tonight, Brrrrrr....


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2013)

Go away!!!

Better yet, I'm coming to move in with you...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2013)

Snow in NYC today!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 8, 2013)

its been sunny and below freezing all week ...but summer comes back to us wednesday


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2013)

If you say so.


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2013)

Rain, rain and more rain...totally gloomy. I hate winter.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 8, 2013)

snow started at 9am, stopped about 9 pm, glad it was the fine stuff, ended up with I guess about 5".


----------



## TDT (Dec 9, 2013)

Days and days of -28C with windchills of -40C. But at least the sky is bright blue and the sun shines through the big front window onto my plant stand!


----------



## Ruth (Dec 9, 2013)

2 nights of about -5F. Sure will be nice when it is above freezing in the daytime. Get's pretty expensive to run a greenhouse.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 20, 2013)

We're in for a storm here this weekend. Predicted to be mostly freezing rain. :sob: As long as its over before Christmas. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Getting colder here too, last nights low was 56; Brrrrrr!!!!



Same here for high on coming Sunday, I must be in Hawaii!


----------



## Dido (Dec 20, 2013)

Here too, it changes often in the last days / weeks


----------



## Ruth (Dec 20, 2013)

Snowing here. I guess we will get a couple of inches.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2013)

Freezing rain last night and this morning, turning to rain this afternoon. Supposed to be another bad storm coming tomorrow.

I want to move to Hawaii.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 21, 2013)

Ice, rain, snow, ice, power outages, ice, more freezing rain and today I'm blessed with the same. Come on spring!


----------



## emydura (Dec 22, 2013)

Hot! Hot! Hot!

I think it got to 38oC today. 32oC yesterday and 37oC the day before. A bit cooler tomorrow though.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 22, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Freezing rain last night and this morning, turning to rain this afternoon. Supposed to be another bad storm coming tomorrow.
> 
> I want to move to Hawaii.


I'm more than ready for Hawaii too Dot! 
we had what you have first, about 3-4" inches today, by Christmas night the cold plunge, back to single digits.  It's gonna be a long winter!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2013)

70's this weekend.


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2013)

Very warm temps. here this week for December, but it's still raining.


----------



## AdamD (Dec 23, 2013)

Freezing rain coated the trees in ice. It was dangerously beautiful. Luckily power stayed on. Low of 1F tonight.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2013)

Not here!
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17927&page=45


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 23, 2013)

Snow this morning and currently 4F ambient temp with a -15F wind chill. Greenhouse holding at 62F. At least we didn't get yesterday's ice storms........


----------



## eggshells (Dec 23, 2013)

Hahahaha. It's minus stupid cold right now here. Wind chill not included.


----------



## Stone (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a B..E..A...UTIFUL day today!


----------



## ALToronto (Dec 24, 2013)

Ice storm in southern Ontario. Toronto has lost probably 10% of its mature trees; the damage is just devastating. Some of my neighbours have been without electricity for 2 days now, and even though the storm has ended, frozen branches continue to break off, often onto power lines. We're a hair's breadth away from a state of emergency in Toronto.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2013)

ALToronto said:


> Ice storm in southern Ontario. Toronto has lost probably 10% of its mature trees; the damage is just devastating. Some of my neighbours have been without electricity for 2 days now, and even though the storm has ended, frozen branches continue to break off, often onto power lines. We're a hair's breadth away from a state of emergency in Toronto.



I guess we shared our ice storm with you. Very similar situation here.

For some reason, your pictures aren't showing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 25, 2013)

The ice storm wasn't so fun  
Its hard to believe something as simple as ice can break so many big tree limbs.


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALToronto (Dec 26, 2013)

I posted links to my photos from another forum. They show up for me, but I guess not for anyone else. Here they are:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2013)

beautiful, in a way.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2014)

Cloudy windy and cold. With 4-8" of snow in the forecast for tonight, I may be parking my car at the road end of my 1/4 mile driveway. Will get colder and windier the next few days, dipping below zero F in wind chill and then at night. ..... and then warming back up next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limuhead (Jan 2, 2014)

A little chilly here today; high of 76 but I am not worried. Going to the Big Island of Hawaii where a storm front is moving in. Hopefully it will snow up on Mauna Kea. My better half has never seen snow, it would be a nice treat for her...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2014)

Al, your photos look like they were taken here. I hope everyone over there by you have their power back. Some around here still don't, after 12 days!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2014)

Snowing!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Tpbm thinks this is going to be a very cold new year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Jan 3, 2014)

Forecast low was 5F. It's now -2F. Forecast high Monday is 2F. It snowed yesterday, my normal hour and fifteen commute to work more than doubled...


----------



## Trithor (Jan 3, 2014)

I went to gym today as part of my New Years resolution and got as far as the coffee bar (don't want to overdo things!), and saw on the news how bad the weather was in the NE. I hope you are all safe!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

You made it to the Gym!?! Congrats!! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Pack the plants up w/ some heat packs and I'll hold them until the weather warms up. It will cut down on your heating bill.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 3, 2014)

Forecast low of -18F for Sunday night, followed by a high (?) of -9F Monday and a low of -17F Monday night. This is the worst I've seen since living in the Chicago area.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

When I took off a semester to be a ski bum I took a bus from NYC to Breckenridge. On the way thru Chi-town I got a little scared because the highway was plowed thru snow higher than the bus and there were tractor trailers blown over on their sides, Storm of early '79 I believe.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 3, 2014)

In Madison WI, about 125 miles (200km) northwest of Tom in Chicago area. -13F (-25C) this morning. That is also the predicted high for Monday, after -23F (-31C) low predicted for Sunday night. Cold, but not really unusual once or twice in 5 years.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowmagedon!?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 3, 2014)

Yikes Chicago- don't miss you right now. Maybe I'll check back in March.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

First thing this morning






May not look like much but this is what's left after wind blew most away

My end of the long driveway.. Will I make it to work or bury in a drift?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Success!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Few people that made it to work are not used to 15f and 15-25 mph wind and are suffering. Will be a little below zero F tonight and though compared to other areas that are colder, pipes have already frozen etc around. I have to go check the heater in the pump room in a building 30 yds from my apt to make sure the pump/tank doesn't freeze.


----------



## Trithor (Jan 3, 2014)

Do people actually live there by choice? (Bad choice!, Limuhead seems to have the right spot!)


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 3, 2014)

It's not really a bad place to live. Not as vibrant as NYC, but the city has a lot offer in the way of arts, food and entertainment. The problem is the last two winters were exceptionally warm and dry, and this one is exceptionally cold and wet (snow) and we're not used to it. My entire heating bill for the greenhouse last winter was less than $ 700, and I'm already well over that ($500 in December alone!) so far this winter. No doubt I'd much rather be growing out in Hawaii with Fred


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 3, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Do people actually live there by choice? (Bad choice!, Limuhead seems to have the right spot!)



I'll take -30 over +40 any day. The cold is nasty but tolerable. And it's a good excuse to take a work from home day - everyone understands. 

Dot, we had the power off for only a few hours, but some people in Toronto just got reconnected, 12 days later. The saddest thing is that the city has lost about 20% of its tree canopy, and we'll probably see many dead branches next spring.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

It's almost unimaginable thinking about no power for over a week this time of year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 3, 2014)

Aside from the snow, it 14 right now. All in all, its been a wonderful day. On top of having a fractured tooth extracted, a CT scan where they snuck some lasix into the IV without telling me (you try lasix on a cold winter day with a long subway trip ahead of you! The train ahead broke down, and after too long a time I jumped out and grabbed a cab...after first convincing the people at 7-11 that I really, really needed their bathroom!), my heat isn't working! Despite having the plumbers come, the best I have done today is to manage to push the heat up to 67.....briefly. It's going to be 2 deg tonight. Might go out to Cutchogue tomorrow...the low there will be -7 tonight...hmmm....maybe not.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Need electric heaters?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2014)

Al, our situations mirror each other. There are still people here without power -- I can't imagine what that must like for them.

Eric M -- sounds like a nightmare. I hope things improve soon.

It was -11ºF here last night. My greenhouse door was frozen shut. Inside got down to 52º (I have it set at 55º), so my secondary heater kicked on.


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't want to even think about how cold it's going to be Monday night.
I may sleep in the greenhouse. KY just doesn't have minus weather!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 3, 2014)

Temperatures will start dropping again tonight, with the high on Saturday 4F. The temperature will drop below zero Saturday night to -30F with a high on Sunday of -20F and a low Sunday night of -35F. The high on Monday moderates to -15F, with a low Monday night of -28. The warming trend continues with a high on Tuesday of -3F.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 4, 2014)

Eric- I had an electric heater that I kept simply as a fan for my light garden. My son and his wife were staying in that room, and felt too cold one night. So they turned on the heat. Turned out to have cat hair in it, which caught fire. So much for heaters.....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2014)

Let me know. I have a couple extra. I'll check for cat fur.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 4, 2014)

Got home last night thinking all was fine; turned on hot water, nothing. Cold came on. Went downstairs to see where hot water came up, area was blocked off by rock wall box, no access. While searching, looked in enclosed downstairs toilet stall and saw bowl and tank water frozen. Opened doors to two stalls dug around for small fans, turned on downstairs baseboard heat, fans to warm/melt frozen pipe. Found hole in cinder block wall where pipe goes from water heater through box and upstairs, found and set up brace to hold small space heater to thaw plastic pipes. Went upstairs to play online hearts, about to start and hear downstairs bubbling and vibrating sound; toilet pipe had started to thaw and bent copper elbow had come apart, water running across floor had turned on motion-sensor turning on light and exhaust fan, which alerted me to leak. Saw no shutoff anywhere in pipe leading to bathroom and most inside box. Only choice shut off all cold water. Do so, go upstairs to lose at cards (again), shortly hear bubbling from kitchen sink and hot water thawed out. Go back down, try to find spare stuff to cap off pipe elbow, nothing. After 10 pm so no stores open. Find hacksaw blade, cut and pull section of box under pipes and see no shutoff going from main water upstairs to toilet stall; decide to cut elbow off pipe and scavenge pipe fit elbow going from broken pipe to toilet, use as shutoff for toilet water; fuss with parts that don't want to come apart, go out into subzero wind get small pipe wrench out of car trunk, take things apart, put onto pipe, test, finally go to sleep. Listen to trickling cold/warm water running from faucets all night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2014)

:rollhappy:
Fun times. Good thinking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like a nightmare, Charles.

Ross, every time I complain about how cold it is here, I'll think of you in Minnesota.


----------



## TDT (Jan 5, 2014)

Cold but clear here on the Canadian prairie too. -35C (-30F) with a 26km/hr wind making it feel like -40C (-40F). So glad i don't have to go out today! 

I remember as a child one winter when we lived in an old farmhouse, the water lines froze one night. My Mom had a vacuum cleaner reversed to blow warm air, and after running all morning the pipe finally thawed!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Sounds like a nightmare, Charles



It thankfully was just a sort of rolling annoyance, Dot  It was frozen where it could be gotten at easily, just a little hassle for a bit. Very thankfully the motion sensor turned on when the water started flowing so I turned the water off right away. 

This morning, however all of the water was off, thought frozen where I couldn't reach; long story short while talking to ghouse maintenance manager on phone started flexing plastic pipe where water comes into building (near cinder block wall), heard crunching and then water flowing from faucets! Got heaters and foam board and water is running, I feel very fortunate!

It's going to be above freezing and raining until tomorrow evening, so I am still very much better off than many though going below zero again Tuesday etc so you can be sure I'm leaving water running and checking heaters often!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 6, 2014)

-15F (-26C) air temperature at 9am this morning, but the nat. gas Modine heater + a small electric 1,500W heater used under the compot table were able to maintain 60 F. Windy, though, with wind chills of -41F (-41C). Looks like it should warm into the 30's F by weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

Crazy in NYC. 40F and foggy, going to 15F tomorrow.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 6, 2014)

Lowest high on record here, -1f. 10 inches of snow, I shoveled the driveway yesterday to get to work today, when I got in and showered my phone rang, it was my boss canceling work. It takes me an hour and fifteen to get downtown on a good day. Today would have been about a 4 hr trek


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you NYCharles for reminding me to turn on a faucet. The temp.
is 0F right now and going lower tonight and tomorrow night. This is a
record low for this part of KY. I'm not a bit happy about it either!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 7, 2014)

yw! I saw louiseville, ky was 52 yesterday, and then later on it was 12. this morning it was 50 and so humid/condensation that my car wouldn't start (condensation covered the whole engine compartment, shorting things out). some wd-40 sprayed over electronics and a minute's wait, and it started right up. now it's 12 with 25 mph winds. wind blowing so hard through some window frames that the plastic that's taped over it is bowing into the room and peeling the tape off the frame. faucet is on, heaters checked and new heat tape on water inlet from well


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2014)

It's cool here.


----------



## Heather (Jan 7, 2014)

Have I mentioned lately how much I appreciate California? Stay warm folks! Thinking of all of you in the frigid regions!


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2014)

crazy was in Nürnberg today we had sun and +12C

This is very crazy


----------



## bullsie (Jan 7, 2014)

Heat wave! Up to 6 degrees F now. Last night -36. Couple more months and it will be spring!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 7, 2014)

6 deg when I left to walk a mile to work. By the time I got there, it was 4. Not pleasant. And my heat isn't working well either...it's 63 and dropping inside.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 8, 2014)

Had a about 3 inches of snow last night and temp is suppose to get to 30F.
A little cold but still not like the Midwest and East coast.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 8, 2014)

Holy friggin snow


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2014)

Lots of fog, lots of rain, warming, possible thunderstorms, wind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jan 11, 2014)

Same as Charles, but w/o the fog.

I put the 'chids outside today for a nice January rain shower.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2014)

funny, I just stuck the New Mexico cacti and yucca out the front door (though most of the yucca look dead  )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2014)

Actually got shocked by a warm breeze today!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 12, 2014)

We woke up Monday to a temp of -28c (-18 = 0f)...windchill of -43c. SO cold. The wind and snow caused highway #6 to be closed for two days....so I got a couple days off. I took a few photos when the snow stopped....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2014)

Upper 40's F and partly sunny. Going up another 5F tomorrow!


----------



## limuhead (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you don't want to know what the weather was like here today...oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2014)

People here will be walking around in T-shirts tomorrow! :rollhappy:


----------



## limuhead (Jan 13, 2014)

NYEric said:


> People here will be walking around in T-shirts tomorrow! :rollhappy:



A t-shirt? Had to take mine off at about 9 am, it was too warm for a t-shirt today...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2014)

Probably too warm for Phrags! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2014)

We had freezing fog of all things in eastern pa/western nj this morning. One of our planning/production staff fell and possibly broke her ankle 






Frost crystals on the car this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 15, 2014)

We've had some crazy weather in Sweden this winter... Warm (around 7-8C all winter) an RAIN. Rainrainrainrain, and just for some variety, some more rain. Then, we got -13C all of a sudden, and snowsnowsnowsnow, and some more snow... I'm really happy for the snow, but how much precipitation can the weather produce? There's a warning for flooding, and, normally, that MIGHT happen during spring sometimes... It seems the Christmas in Sweden, was the warmest in 40 years...


----------



## emydura (Jan 15, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> We've had some crazy weather in Sweden this winter... Warm (around 7-8C all winter) an RAIN. Rainrainrainrain, and just for some variety, some more rain. Then, we got -13C all of a sudden, and snowsnowsnowsnow, and some more snow... I'm really happy for the snow, but how much precipitation can the weather produce? There's a warning for flooding, and, normally, that MIGHT happen during spring sometimes... It seems the Christmas in Sweden, was the warmest in 40 years...



A good friend went to Sweden for Christmas and told me the same thing.


----------



## emydura (Jan 15, 2014)

Unbelieveably hot. We are going for 5 days straight of temps around 40oC which is cool compared to Adelaide and Melbourne. Adelaide is expected to get to 46oC today (the hottest city in the world today apparently). After last summers record breaking temperatures, this summer is proving to be a carbon copy. And we are not even in a El Nino weather pattern which is what normally brings us our really hot temps. Heaven help us when that occurs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2014)

And California is experiencing its driest winter on record!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 15, 2014)

With all this talk about the weater you're starting to sound Canadian! Lol
Today in Canada it snowed. We talked about it like it was shocking...it was probably the most normal weather we've had here all winter! 


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2014)

Heavy fog in NYC!


----------



## abax (Jan 16, 2014)

Eric, I saw a couple of photos of that fog. It looked like a sci fi movie...very
strange.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2014)

Last night I could not even see across the street. I was waiting for a plane to fly into the side of my building!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2014)

Sunny and 3f. About 7" of new snow but 15-20mph wind moving it around a lot. Wind chill very low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruth (Jan 22, 2014)

I could take some snow and sunshine, we have an inversion here with gray skies for the last 10 days. Yuck!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 22, 2014)

Had about a foot of snow. Temperature was 10 when I woke up, 9 when I left for work, 7 when I got to work....and I have to walk a mile to get there. I can't even begin to think of what the windchill was.......


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 23, 2014)

You all have seen some pretty darn cold weather this winter in the New York area. I feel cold when it gets below 50 F. This morning was chilly here, right around 30 degrees. That's enough for me!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 23, 2014)

The cold really kills me physically, as I walk a mile to work...that means 2 miles or so outdoors every day. My body aches, my chest is raw, nose is a perpetual fountain, and my fingers are all covered with cracks. Had a check up yesterday, Dr said I was fine, not sick at all (well, relatively speaking, not counting my ongoing issues...) just irritated from the cold. this morning, even though it was 9, was OK because there was no wind. Coming home was awful...even though it went up to 19, the wind was blowing again...ouch!


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2014)

Temps. going down to 0F tonight. GH temp. is holding at 59.3F. I'm holding my breath hoping the alarm doesn't go off before morning. I
really don't want to have to trek out there at 3am to turn on more heat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2014)

Today, I drove to and from Grand Rapids to set up our society's display there. The roads were treacherous, with black ice wherever snow was blowing across the road, and it was very windy. At least one vendor cancelled, and 3 societies. Because the weather was deteriorating, I didn't even stay long enough to do any orchid-shopping!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2014)

Heard at work today there are propane shortages in many areas, if you can even afford the price. So if you depend in it better get it quickly or you may not see any. We are blowing through it since winter hoops are not designed for this deep cold. 
Water has been trickling through faucets day and night and likely will remain so for some time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2014)

It's surprisingly cool in our notoriously hot apartment. I'm afraid to water.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2014)

Very icy. Power was out earlier for a half hour, and now out again when tree fell on power line out front






Ice in car earlier





Snow in car at work a day ago, had 8 " of snow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 5, 2014)

Hell! Icy hell! It normally takes me 20 minutes to walk to work...today was 35. Ice, snow, ice falling from branches, and 6" deep puddles disguised as gray snow on the corners. Like a fool, I crossed Queens Blvd when I could have used the subway underpass. First I step into 6" deep dirty ice water, then get showered and totally soaked from the waist down by dirty ice water sprayed by cars. I had a change of socks at work....but had to just wait for my pants to dry.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 5, 2014)

These are from last week. We got another storm today. Good thing the town removes the snow from the mouth of our driveway as we're running out of places to shovel the snow to. A good old fashioned Canadian winter but I'm so ready for it to end. It's not funny anymore. :sob: We can't even get out our back door....it only opens about 8". As you can see, our Muskoka chairs are covered. The snow on the deck would be about waist deep on me.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 6, 2014)

having another cold spell below freezing and sunny all week..very little rain and a lot of sun this winter....it happens every now and then


----------



## Clark (Feb 6, 2014)

Had to use the air conditioner yesterday .
Got the a/c on now, matter of fact. 
Sun was a bit brutal at times.
87F. was the high. Maybe I should have used sunscreen...


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 6, 2014)

G-r-r-r-r! I am totes mcgotes ready for this incredibly brutal winter to end......


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> G-r-r-r-r! I am totes mcgotes ready for this incredibly brutal winter to end......



I second that!


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 6, 2014)

It seems the great weather god here in Sweden, SMHI (the Swedish Meteorological and Hydrological Institute), has decided that we've had enough of winter for now. So, from non-stop snowing for about a month, the temperatures jumped up quite a bit, and now we have non-stop raining again... This has to be one of the wettest winters ever in Sweden.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 7, 2014)

Clark said:


> Had to use the air conditioner yesterday .
> Got the a/c on now, matter of fact.
> Sun was a bit brutal at times.
> 87F. was the high. Maybe I should have used sunscreen...



Gosh, New Jersey is really being impacted by climate change :wink:

Here it's just rain, rain, rain, a little snow, lots of wind, rain, rain, a little sun, rain... and temperatures pivoting around 40 F a couple degrees by day and night. Joyous!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds like seattle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll take it..........


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2014)

Perhaps some of us who are extremely tired of winter rain should make
a donation to CA. I'd be most happy to give!


----------



## emydura (Feb 8, 2014)

The relentless heat just goes on and on here. Over 100oF today and again tomorrow and another hot week coming up. Trees and shrubs are dying everywhere as the extreme temperatures and lack of rain are really starting to bite.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 8, 2014)

*So much for weather*

Yes, it is odd all over. England and Scandinavia have been mild and wet. The eastern half of the USA is crazy cold, and the west too dry. And I fear that Australia is going to blow away in a ball of fire...



tomkalina said:


> I'll take it..........



Which one, southern Japan or balmy "New Jersey" :rollhappy: It is hard to explain the difficulty of living in an old Japanese house. It is much like camping - the temperature inside is nearly the same as outside!



cnycharles said:


> Sounds like seattle



At times it is very much like that - cloudy and light rain - what I call "drizzmal" weather.



emydura said:


> The relentless heat just goes on and on here. Over 100oF today and again tomorrow and another hot week coming up. Trees and shrubs are dying everywhere as the extreme temperatures and lack of rain are really starting to bite.



I really feel for you all in Australia now. I hope this heat and drought pass for you soon. It's no fun when weather gets scary...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2014)

Pics from day before yesterday, after checking apt to see if generator was still running or power was fixed. Still looks the same because though sunny too cold to melt

















Generator was running but power was fixed (yay). White pine directly in front of apt dropped big branch on our power feeder line. Just heard on radio that over 160,000 in Maryland and Pennsylvania still without power. We still have generator because many power lines and trees still have most of their ice coating. Some wind could make a lot of things snap (it's been fairly still)

Last time walking out to barn with our well pump, ice over 8+ inches of snow was thick enough to support my weight most of the time. I'd hate to be any of the local deer trying to move through this or dig through to food, almost impossible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Feb 8, 2014)

Sunday/Monday: 10" snow; cleaned the driveway Monday afternoon.
Tuesday night: 3" snow immediately followed by freezing rain; cleaned the driveway Wednesday morning. Lots of trees down, but I didn't have to use the generator.
Wednesday night: the winds kicked in, and a lot of the ice fell out of the trees; cleaned the driveway Thursday morning.
Thursday night: more ice fell; Screw the driveway. We're supposed to get more snow this weekend, I'll get it then.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 8, 2014)

Let's hope this crazy winter is over soon for you all in the US. I have to admit, so far the one here has been pretty wimpy - par for the course for Japan since the climate is so moderated by all the water around it. 

Europe has been seeing some insane weather. The Alps region has been too warm, causing lots of avalanches and Slovenia first had a terrible ice storm, followed by intense flooding. Here are a couple videos:

Slovenia ice storm

Austria avalanche


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2014)

Refer to post #771.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 9, 2014)

Clark said:


> Refer to post #771.



Ha ha! That's just cruel Clark. I hope you're digging all the sun.

Meanwhile, the forecast for the next 24 hours here in "warm" southern Japan today (we use military time):


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 9, 2014)

It's snowing again now....not much expected, but 6" are on the way later in the week. An avalanche came off the roof today....had to shovel all over again.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

First snow in 13 years in Tokyo today! 
Clarke's in Florida!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 9, 2014)

Ugh, Canada. Its still snowy and cold. Where's April so I can complain about the rain? 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 11, 2014)

NYEric said:


> First snow in 13 years in Tokyo today!



Here's a vid for the proof: Don't eat Tokyo snow



NYEric said:


> Clarke's in Florida!



You mean it's not hot and sunny on the Jersey shore?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 11, 2014)

*the worlds wacky weather*

Hi,

just to add some comments from the UK about this winter.
The wettest January on record.
Wild storms have hit the west coast of the Uk causing extensive flooding and damage.
We have currently many flood hit areas in the south of the UK including the Thames valley between Oxford and London.
Very mild - I think we have had about 6 frosts since the beginning of December and the lowest temp can only be about -2 degrees.

Check out this animation of the recent weather here in the UK.

http://magicseaweed.com/news/an-extraordinary-winter-of-north-atlantic-storms/6066/

Regards,

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Here's a vid for the proof: Don't eat Tokyo snow
> 
> 
> 
> You mean it's not hot and sunny on the Jersey shore?



I love the umbrellas for the snow!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> You mean it's not hot and sunny on the Jersey shore?



Nope. Currently it's -5f a little inland, colder than it was the last two winters in upstate ny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2014)

NYC - Mostly sunny, 26 F.


----------



## Dido (Feb 12, 2014)

here it is changing often from cool to warm and not to much sun. 
Not much under -2C


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 12, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Nope. Currently it's -5f a little inland, colder than it was the last two winters in upstate ny



Sounds too cold even for the Polar Bear Club.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 12, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I love the umbrellas for the snow!



Umbrellas for everything in Japan - rain, snow, sun (women here aren't happy unless their skin is ghostly white), and in southern Kyushu in Kagoshima they even have umbrellas for volcanic ash raining down from Sakurajima - an active volcano.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Umbrellas for everything in Japan - rain, snow, sun (women here aren't happy unless their skin is ghostly white), and in southern Kyushu in Kagoshima they even have umbrellas for volcanic ash raining down from Sakurajima - an active volcano.



!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2014)

Very windy, and national weather service has adjusted our snowfall expectations to 10-14", plus some sleet and ice (maybe some rain) in the middle of it all. I miss being in upstate where you knew it was just going to snow, usually none if that stupid shiny precip  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 13, 2014)

Currently (8 PM) 36 F and raining. Loverly


----------



## Clark (Feb 13, 2014)

Landed last night.
Look like I'm shoveling snow today...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome home! oke:
NYC, 30F and Snow (7" in Central park)/rain.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2014)

No point shoveling now, more coming this evening and tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Toned (Feb 13, 2014)

Hallelujah! 

We have our first rain in nearly 6 weeks :clap::clap::clap: during which time, daytime temps have been constantly over 30C :sob::sob::sob: And I'm on tank water!!!

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2014)

Good for you! California needs that water too. I wish somebody would
turn off the sky faucet here. It's been raining since November in south
east KY.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 15, 2014)

abax said:


> Good for you! California needs that water too. I wish somebody would
> turn off the sky faucet here. It's been raining since November in south
> east KY.



Pretty much the same here in Hawaii, but I think it may be a little warmer...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2014)

Yay snowing again!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 15, 2014)

Yech!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 15, 2014)

rain


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2014)

Cold and occasional glimpse of sun, wind. Probably a snowflake floating around somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 16, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Cold and occasional glimpse of sun, wind. Probably a snowflake floating around somewhere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No sun here. More snow. Whyyyyyyy??!!??!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2014)

It's hiding in California and Australia I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's what I see today:








(Well, I'm not exactly sure what happened, but they are re-linked now.)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2014)

Are those sugar maples? Hook up some taps and make some syrup! (Of course they might be hickory)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey, we had almost 60F and actually saw the sun for a few hours! It was
wonderful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow Dot! Glad I haven't seen weather like that recently. Don't worry, spring is only 2 months away :sob:

Here it is pretty seasonable and today even was sunny (tomorrow back to clouds). I think we got up to 46 F today.


----------



## Dido (Feb 19, 2014)

yesterday and monday we had +16C here and sun
more and more palnts start to flower have to make some pic the next days....

over 6 weeks to early as I ever known


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh goodie! We're getting 30cm of rain. 
It won't be cold, which will be great when I have to pull out my canoe to get to work (kidding).


----------



## limuhead (Feb 19, 2014)

Well the sun came out this morning so I did some yard work. Dug up a bunch of heliconia so we could plant some more ginger. I was supposed to mow the grass, which hasn't been done in a few weeks. Went to take the heliconia to the green waste dump, came back to pouring rain. I need to go cook dinner before the wife gets home otherwise there could be trouble...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 19, 2014)

So warm and pleasant today...it went up to 44!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Are those sugar maples? Hook up some taps and make some syrup! (Of course they might be hickory)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tree in front is an Oak. We have sugar maples in the front yard, but they've never been tapped.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2014)

Going to 47F and Sunny in NYC. Saw a lot of girls in miniskirts!


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2014)

70F today...yeaaaaaaa!...rain tomorrow...not so much yea for that.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 21, 2014)

Went up to 50 today...should top that tomorrow, but it will be rainy. I don't care...it will wash away at least some of these snow mountains.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, it doesn't appear we got as much rain as they had predicted. A mixed blessing really because although it didn't cause flooding, it also didn't melt much of the snow and everything is icy. We're supposed to get some snow tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2014)

50's and very foggy in NYC. I hope no-one is flying in.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 21, 2014)

Well it is now official.
The wettest winter in the Uk since records began in 1910.
Lots of southern England in the Thames valley and the Somerset levels still under water.
On the plus front we've had very few frosts and things are well on.
Cyp. formosanum and segawai are starting to grow.
I will post photos if there is a deafenings clamour for photos of green shoots!
David


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2014)

Warm enough.


----------



## TDT (Feb 25, 2014)

Clear, -30C with a windchill making it feel like -40C. Will this winter ever end? But at least the sun will shine today!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Mar 2, 2014)

TDT said:


> Clear, -30C with a windchill making it feel like -40C. Will this winter ever end? But at least the sun will shine today!




Just when I think I have it bad, someone comes along and tells me different! Fort Wayne had a nice balmy day yesterday--it got to 30*F! But today, temperatures will drop to 20*F during the day, and overnight around 5*F. This will we our temperature for the next week or so. We're also expected to have another half a foot of snow--just in time to cover up the bald spots of dead grass in the yard.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2014)

Light snow today in NYC, not sticking yet.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2014)

-16ºF a couple nights ago. Tonight it is supposed to be -6. I'm so tired of this.


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2014)

Rain, rain and more rain. Amen, Dot, amen!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 3, 2014)

*sigh* I agree with you Dot. This is not fun anymore. Its March for crying out loud....days should be getting warmer, NOT colder. :sob:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry Chi-town, but I see spring!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2014)

abax said:


> Rain, rain and more rain. Amen, Dot, amen!


I'll trade you.


Wendy said:


> *sigh* I agree with you Dot. This is not fun anymore. Its March for crying out loud....days should be getting warmer, NOT colder. :sob:


And the sun has been coming back -- for how long???


Chicago Chad said:


> Sorry Chi-town, but I see spring!!!



GO A-WAY!!!
(Or let me come live with you.)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2014)

A toasty 7 degrees F. Last week when it warmed for a day I took the thin plastic sheet off of my bedroom window to let some air in. Now that it's dipped again I can feel the cold rolling off of those windows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 4, 2014)

13 when I walked to work this morning...but it looks like this is the last of the real cold weather...should be 30's and eventually 40's the rest of the week.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2014)

38F and Sunny now in NYC, Tropical paradise!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 5, 2014)

NYEric said:


> 38F and Sunny now in NYC, Tropical paradise!



They do keep saying spring is coming! 
Thank goodness its been sunny, keeps the spirits up.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 12, 2014)

We finally got above freezing for the last couple of days.....+10c with sunshine. Things were melting and it was gorgeous......

Today we are back in the deep freeze with a big winter storm. It's so cold and the whiteouts make driving near impossible.

I HATE WINTER 

Oh well, it could be worse. At least I can curl up on the couch with a book and my cats.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2014)

60F this AM; 20F tonight. I should find and asphalt paving company to invest in ASAP!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh. YAY! Snowstorm. 15cm so far and its still snowing. Then its supposed to be blowing. 
Sigh.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2014)

Cooling quickly and very windy, not much snow forecast though. Was nice to have shorts on at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2014)

We got 6" of snow yesterday, and a record low this morning of -7ºF.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2014)

I really enjoyed spring and summer - they were last weekend!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 13, 2014)

*Global Freezing*



SlipperFan said:


> *...a record low this morning of -7ºF.*



In mid March! That is insane. High teens, even low, would be at least imaginable, but -7...

Hang in there.


----------



## Dido (Mar 13, 2014)

I drived today in the border of Germany/Austria
Snow on the sideways and +16C at the same place really crazy


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 13, 2014)

19 degrees this morning, windy with gusts to 38mph...what a fun walk to work. I want winter over! it's mid-March, dammit!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 13, 2014)

Couple more months! Though there may be some bulbs poking through somewhere under this deep snow pack.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 18, 2014)

Highs in the mid 70's, lows in the high 50's, stuff spiking all over the place, SPRING IS HERE!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## orcoholic (Mar 19, 2014)

East coast USA.


Weather Sucks. Same answer applies to the last 120 days.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 21, 2014)

We're supposed to get 10-15cm of snow PLUS freezing rain tonight. :sob::sob::sob: I'm so tired of all this. At least it can't last much longer.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 21, 2014)

Even here in southern Japan we had a taste of "winter" last night with temperatures around 34 degrees, and a bit of snow in the mountains. Come on Old Man Winter, it is technically spring now!


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2014)

Warm enough today to put the Neos and Zygo outside.
Mailman was wearing shorts yesterday. But today is warmer.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2014)

Chilly again for the next three days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 24, 2014)

What is this I hear about another big storm brewing over the northeastern USA tonight and tomorrow? Blizzard conditions in coastal New England and even possible snow in NYC and Philly? Wow, winter just never gives up for you all!


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know about the northeast, but here in the middle, we're getting a
bit of everything. Daffs blooming, 18F tonight, sunny and reasonably warm
during the day that shoots my greenhouse temps. waaay up. Aluminet not
here yet and Piping Rock order wondering around who knows where. Damnit, I'm sick unto death of winter!!!!! Aaaaaaaccccckkkkk!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 25, 2014)

Upper ne may be getting something, just traces here (and 16f outside right now *sigh)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2014)

Blowing cold rain, bright sunny yesterday. Rain day before that and bright sun before that,.... Keeping up is like trying to watch a ping pong match up close 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 4, 2014)

48 F and raining out there right now around noon. The last bit of "cold" uncomfortable weather in these parts - I hope!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2014)

Was sweating at sepos show Sunday, was wearing shorts this morning at work, driving through monsoon this afternoon and seeing snowflakes on the way home (plus lots of wind)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

NY/NJ weather imitating Chicago!


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 15, 2014)

No snow flurries but everyone is freaking out about the frost on the vines (work) and local apple and peach orchards.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2014)

It's been in the high 70s-low 80s for several days. Woke up to SNOW
this morning. Jeez, will it never end!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2014)

Snow 2 nights ago, Sunny and climbing today.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 18, 2014)

Spring is returning! 
Had about an inch of snow on Monday, a town 20 min. south of me had 2 1/2"!


----------



## AdamD (Apr 18, 2014)

Mowed the grass today. Well, really, mowed the dead leaves. There's grass under there somewhere!


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't complain.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2014)

Gorgeous spring day in KY.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2014)

Periods of really heavy rain, saw tornado warning for cluster of storms in North Carolina headed this way (working temporarily near Fredericksburg, Va) but warming up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 30, 2014)

A friend of mine on the NC/SC border had 5" of rain last night 

Really heavy rain here too so I don't have to go to work (flood prone area).


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2014)

a long crappy winter is now turning into a crappy spring!
We needed some rain but not a week of it!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2014)

It is fabulous here in southern Japan - sunny most days, highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s, and dry daytime humidities (<40%). A bit windy some days, and unfortunately China is blowing its crappy air our way - sometimes the air is actually brown, JOY! But overall, I can't complain.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2014)

80's in Chesapeake, Va.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

These 3 days are what Spring should be. And then we are to have a temperature drop later this week.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 10, 2014)

Nice and comfortable today, despite a few thunderstorms. Gradually moving my plants outdoors. Harvested my first salad greens (arugula, arugula sylvatica, redleaf lettuce) today and finally mowed my lawn....or rather, my wife did under my directions...she doesn't want me working too hard after getting out of the hospital.


----------



## Trithor (May 12, 2014)

We just had our first night below zero. Dropped to -3C last night. The three terrorists are huddled on the cushion in front of the heater, looking miserable! Gustaff (the turtle) front, Shrek (the ogre) middle and Pumba (the pig) back.
I am a bit scared to go to the greenhouse as I don't heat, so who knows how cold my plants got last night!


----------



## abax (May 12, 2014)

Sweet, sweet pups! Boston's are wonderful, funny, small people. Sweaters might be called for. BTW, I had no idea
you experienced temps. that low...wow!

Love those big ears! Just to make people jealous, we're opening the pool tomorrow...Oh glory!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2014)

Trithor said:


> We just had our first night below zero. Dropped to -3C last night. The three terrorists are huddled on the cushion in front of the heater, looking miserable! Gustaff (the turtle) front, Shrek (the ogre) middle and Pumba (the pig) back.
> I am a bit scared to go to the greenhouse as I don't heat, so who knows how cold my plants got last night!
> ...



Yikes! I hope your plants are OK.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2014)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Nice and comfortable today, despite a few thunderstorms. Gradually moving my plants outdoors.



Welcome back. It's a little cool to be doing much of that yet...



Trithor said:


> We just had our first night below zero. Dropped to -3C last night. I am a bit scared to go to the greenhouse as I don't heat, so who knows how cold my plants got last night!


It's good weather for your micranthums and armeniacums!


----------



## JeanLux (May 16, 2014)

Damp but hot in Yangshuo (Guangxi)! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (May 16, 2014)

Jean in China? You go Marco Polo! 
.... and after a whole lot of rain the sun came out and it's supposed to be 70's 40's in eastern va for a week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (May 17, 2014)

Record low of 38F here last night. I'm glad I decided to keep my plants inside this year!


----------



## tomkalina (May 20, 2014)

Forecast for tomorrow is for 83F; tee time is 9:06am :clap:


----------



## Wendy (May 20, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Forecast for tomorrow is for 83F; tee time is 9:06am :clap:



I'm jealous. It's been chilly up here, plus we've had a lot going on. We've only been out 4 times. :sob:


----------



## Clark (May 24, 2014)

Tornado warnings.
Slushy rain.
Nasty lightning. 

Changes every hour along Rt. 70.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2014)

88 outside and about 104 in greenhouses. Thunderstorms tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Jun 4, 2014)

A cold front is moving in, forecast is for -3 tomorrow, with similar weather for the next few days, no heating in the greenhouse, may need to start burning baskets?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2014)

It's been fairly warm and dry until yesterday. Now it is cool and wet. And we have hoards of mosquitoes!


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2014)

I can one-up on the biting critters, Dot. Ticks...thousands of them everywhere. A good mix for biting critters is lemon grass oil, peppermint
oil and eucalyptus oil. Ten drops of each in a pint of water with a spray
thingy. It really works, doesn't poison you and doesn't smell too bad. A
TX friend told me about it and I am forever grateful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2014)

abax said:


> I can one-up on the biting critters, Dot. Ticks...thousands of them everywhere. A good mix for biting critters is lemon grass oil, peppermint
> oil and eucalyptus oil. Ten drops of each in a pint of water with a spray
> thingy. It really works, doesn't poison you and doesn't smell too bad. A
> TX friend told me about it and I am forever grateful.


Not so sure -- all around here are warnings about deer ticks this year. There are probably lots of them in the woods. Hopefully, not so many in our lawn and perennial beds. But we have a pond and a river. Mosquitoes love it here. They think they own this property!

I'll have to try your repellent. At least it should smell good!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2014)

Hear about a new one today, NYC ticks. One of the Engineers from our site found 4 one his way home!! He said at least they are very big so you can see them easily!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2014)

If they are very big, they might already be full of blood!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been bitten by ticks in my neighborhood here in Queens.


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2014)

Specifically for ticks, the eucalyptus oil is the vital ingredient for repelling
them. The damn things seem to be falling off trees here....creeps! Since
I've been spraying us and the dogs, we've not had one tick bite and we
live deep in the woods. I don't like using Deet and other such poisons, so
the oils mixture is a blessing. Be sure to buy essential oils and not fake
stuff. essentialoil4cheap.com is fast and not expensive.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 5, 2014)

Walking on the farm, I rub my legs with turpentine grass, one of the grass species which grows in the over grazed areas. Although it does not prevent ticks latching on, it sure reduces the number.


----------



## charlespretoria (Jun 6, 2014)

To cold to b outside, but had to see if all was well after this coldfront with its terrible winds hit us last night. Surprise of the day, a lamb was born during the night. nature is fantastic. she is cold and still damp, but looking great!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 15, 2014)

Cooler and sunny today, improvement over the gale (and 49f temps) blowing off of Lake Ontario right where we were taking pictures of arethusa bulbosa yesterday. You could hear the waves crashing into the shore from where we were photoing on the bog/fen

And improvement over the 90f temps and over 80% usual humidity down in central va; back to work in nj tomorrow and is good since mid week va temps are supposed to creep near 95-100f (!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2014)

Where are the photos!? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 18, 2014)

Still in my camera  lots of running in circles thanks for the reminder

Back in nj now weather here feels like Virginia, but without the Mosquitos (thank God)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2014)

3 Thunderstorms rolled through today. The second one knocked out power and internet for about 8 hours this morning. But we got a couple inches of much-needed rain.


----------



## Clark (Jun 29, 2014)

At least four perfect weekends in a row.
It could be five, but we were traveling.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 29, 2014)

It is deliciously warm and humid in Southern Ontario today. So far it has been my kind of summer! Well deserved after the hellish winter we had! Seriously, if that happens again next year I'm moving to Florida! 

Sunshine and a bit of a breeze today, perhaps a storm this evening. Couldn't be happier! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2014)

Raining and blowing sideways right now, looks like Arthur is in nj already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Jul 3, 2014)

Freezing cold dry wind removing any traces of heat! Come on spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abax (Jul 3, 2014)

HOT and we need some rain badly.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2014)

Humid, cloudy, high probability of rain, 79F for a high temp,.. Happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## Dido (Jul 4, 2014)

we had not much rain in June and till now, so it is critical for my Region
Cyps are having a lot of Problems they are calling for storm tonight and the Weekend, hope for mre rain


----------



## Clark (Jul 4, 2014)

Arthur is just a breeze for us.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 4, 2014)

chilly rain in seattle ..on the 4th..typical


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2014)

Very good, Clark. The media always over-hypes such things to scare people
to death.


----------



## Clark (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Angela.
I do worry. We are close to the water, and very exposed to wind.
Anything over 75mph is a nail biter for us.


----------



## limuhead (Aug 8, 2014)

*Don't have to water today...*

http://weather.hawaii.edu/radar/radaranim.cgi?radar=phmo&base=N0R


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 8, 2014)

How are things holding up in Hawaii?


----------



## limuhead (Aug 8, 2014)

On Oahu just some wind and rain, a few broken branches. The islands of Hawaii and Maui are taking the brunt of the storm. Will have to wait until tonight to see how the storm plays out here, then late Sunday there is a possibility of another Tropical cyclone to hit us...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 8, 2014)

Hang in there and tell the plants to do the same.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been thinking about our Hawaiian friends and all their orchids, and hoping for the best.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2014)

Argh! Good luck.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 17, 2014)

It's been cool for the last week even when sunny, unusual for mid-August. Don't mind, it was hotter than anything when down in va in may

Today cool ish and light rain showers. Yesterday was mostly cool ish and some clouds, perfect for a bike trip to the Delaware river and back (needed the cool breeze for that uphill mile  )


----------



## Stella (Aug 17, 2014)

Here in Athens GR, a lot of humidity and high temperatures, 35-37 Celcius degrees for several days. Μy slipper orchids seems to be fine, this is their first summer in my possession....
My other species of orchids are happy....


----------



## troy (Aug 17, 2014)

Ehanes 7612 how do you grow multis in washington? It rains there 6 days a week


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2014)

Yesterday and today are perfect for road construction.
Nevada is doing a wonderful job dealing with the destruction of Rt. 15 between Las Vegas and St. George.

Great day to be poolside. Never went swimming on the 22nd floor before.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2014)

But Clarke, you are missing Governor Christy's free money giveaway to anyone who takes the Turnpike! oke:


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2014)

Lollipops for voters???
I never voted...

Eric, the carousel of poolside views were stunning.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2014)

Enjoy, weather at home is getting cool and rainy. Hurricane season?


----------



## Clark (Sep 11, 2014)

Not for us.
I'm betting the ocean is too cool for a significant event this far north.


----------



## limuhead (Oct 19, 2014)

*Dodged a bullet*

Hurricane Ana missed us by a few hundred miles, but it has been raining steadily for about 12 hours. Supposed to dry out later today or tomorrow. My Phrags are VERY happy right now...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2014)

limuhead said:


> Hurricane Ana missed us by a few hundred miles, but it has been raining steadily for about 12 hours. Supposed to dry out later today or tomorrow. My Phrags are VERY happy right now...



Welcome back! Been missing your posts.


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2014)

I've missed you too! I've been thinking about your shadehouse all day.
Glad the big wind missed you.

Hey, good news! We actually saw the sun today...ALL day. Scared the
hell outta my orchids.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2014)

we've had a few nice days, but short rainy front soon heading through and temps dropping through the weekend. very breezy yesterday and today!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 29, 2014)

Rainy weather for more than a week. Winter came suddenly in Athens, GR. Breezy winds and temp max 18-19C


----------



## andre (Oct 30, 2014)

The clouds and rain have come now, and will continue until May. Short days and temperatures in the low teens Celsius during the day and single digits will follow. Had a great summer though. Very happy to have my 1000 watt metal halide to enjoy eternal summer in my grow room. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Oct 30, 2014)

Rainstorms thunder & lightning and godzilla is coming out of san francisco bay for the next two days friday and saturday


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 30, 2014)

Fall is finally knocking on our door. We get a reallllllly long pre-fall season here extending from late September through the first week of November, featuring brilliant sunny days, warm days and cool nights, and dry fresh air. Lovely. That all begins to change in November when the rainstorms come one by one. Each storm is followed by sunny weather, but the average temperature drops by several degrees and doesn't recover. By mid December it is full on winter - yuck.

The first storm is this weekend, so I guess fall is coming a bit early this year. BTW, I'll have a new video out probably in early December showing the transition of very late summer into full fall in southern Japan.


----------



## Clark (Oct 30, 2014)

Anywhere from 73F.-26F.
From the balcony I can see snow.

Should be a high of 62F. in Aspen tomorrow.
Tricks and treats :evil:


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2014)

Stop the world. I wanna get off! I'm not ready to begin winter...ever.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2014)

abax said:


> Stop the world. I wanna get off! I'm not ready to begin winter...ever.


Amen, sister!

And it snowed here a little today.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2014)

Snowball fight! There was solid frost even here this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 31, 2014)

Light snow this morning along with 40 mph winds! Hope it's not a repeat of last year!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 31, 2014)

For the record we haven't had snow in Southern Ontario (I think they had some today in Barrie which is north of Toronto). It is coming. I know, but you guys had it first. Ha ha

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2014)

The weather channel is talking about snow tonight...in KY for heaven's sake!
We don't do snow here until maybe Jan. WTF??!!!!


----------



## couscous74 (Nov 1, 2014)

It's 64 in Miami! Break out the fur hats!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2014)

A 'little' snow never hurt anyone, it's the big dumps and/or ice that are a huge deal
(I know an inch is big in some places and nobody knows how to drive in it so crash all over...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 1, 2014)

Rain,rain,rain.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 1, 2014)

First freeze last night. Another one tonight. I forgot to bring the rubber trees in after Halloween clean up... Grr...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2014)

So, Angela, did you get snow? We had some flurries, but no accumulation. Very cold, though, and the wind was ferocious yesterday.


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2014)

A little flurry here and there, but it was gone by the time I got up. It is
very cold for KY and windy. I think we need a leaf blower IN the house.
For some reason the dogs think carrying leaves of interest into the house
is fun.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2014)

They see you carrying plants around, so they're just trying to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

It's cold very windy and was just sleeting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 7, 2014)

It's perfect and the plants couldn't be happier! I get about 4 months of the year when things are ideal. 
70F days with 50F nights for the plants. A bit colder for us Homo-sapiens.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2014)

FOG - very thick. ... and even though there aren't any blizzards coming here it is supposed to be solidly below freezing almost every night this next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 12, 2014)

Max day temps 20C and 13-14C night temps, couldn't be better. High humidity.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2014)

Sunny?


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 12, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Sunny?



Mostly cloudy, Eric. Quite unusual for us. But still is OK comparing with the hot and sunny summer days.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2014)

Any luck with the tolumnias? Mine are starting to spike.


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 12, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Any luck with the tolumnias? Mine are starting to spike.



One is in spike :clap::clap:


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 12, 2014)

Good bye nice weather Hello cold.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 12, 2014)

Highs in the low 30s for the forseeable future. Great for indoor growing, bad for just about everything else. But, since indoor growing brings me joy, and cold weather brings blooms, I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 12, 2014)

In Denver for rest of week for work. Landed at 10 am local time, -1 F.


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2014)

OMG...19F Friday and not much better over the weekend. I think KY's
been moved northward...geez. Where did fall go? Linus, have you got your
Denver coat handy??? Denver can be sunny and still freeze your behind
off.

While I'm here, how're the Ludisia doing Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2014)

surviving but some problems. I will post later.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 13, 2014)

Has your leaky floor turned into a skating rink?? Hopefully not.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2014)

Angela, the ludisia you sent me has survived my moving everything to Virginia and back (many things did not). Still in the same container but living. What media did you have them in? Sandy potting soil ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Nov 13, 2014)

30F and going down over night with bitter cold wind.....I'm ready to fly south for the winter.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2014)

SlipperNewbie said:


> 30F and going down over night with bitter cold wind.....I'm ready to fly south for the winter.


Take me with you.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2014)

Yay it's snowing in ne jersey!

I'm heading south, too in a few weeks (south jersey lol); new job near Bridgeton nj living in elmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDT (Nov 14, 2014)

-20C (-4F) this morning, forecast high of -11C (12F) today, but sunny! We've had a few days of overcast skies and i'm ready to see sunshine! Not much snow on the ground yet....


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 14, 2014)

ooh; guess it's warm here

pic from this morning from living room window







was slightly snowing/raining heading to NJOS meeting yesterday evening and when had to stop very quickly, rear tires slid four times before I slowed down (and I wasn't going that fast)

supposed to get down to 23 tonight!


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Nov 14, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Yay it's snowing in ne jersey!
> 
> I'm heading south, too in a few weeks (south jersey lol); new job near Bridgeton nj living in elmer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




LOL! I only wish I was flying south for the winter! And SlipperFan
I wish I could take you too!! Sorry, haven't figured how to multi-quote!! oke:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's what I woke up to this morning. I don't live in the mountains, this is unusual!! I guess it is suppose to get down to 6F this weekend.


----------



## DoreenVDT (Nov 15, 2014)

Ruth said:


> Here's what I woke up to this morning. I don't live in the mountains, this is unusual!! I guess it is suppose to get down to 6F this weekend.



My husband's sister lives in Cascade, ID. If you received THAT much snow, I'm wondering how much they got. Will have to send an e-mail.

Here in Oregon the nights are in the mid 20'sF, but no moisture so the threat of ice is over. The winds have been far more damaging than the cold, all over this area we have had trees coming down on homes, cars - not fun at all.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 15, 2014)

I measured 8 and half inches in my back yard and I heard Cascade got about 12". Now it is very cold it was 6 degrees this morning, so that snow isn't going anywhere.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2014)

You can keep it! Cool here in NYC but Sunny!


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Nov 15, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Yay it's snowing in ne jersey!
> 
> I'm heading south, too in a few weeks (south jersey lol); new job near Bridgeton nj living in elmer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ruth said:


> I measured 8 and half inches in my back yard and I heard Cascade got about 12". Now it is very cold it was 6 degrees this morning, so that snow isn't going anywhere.





Glad I don't live there! It's bad enough in WI. It's nearly summer in Australia....anyone want to go!?! I would in a heartbeat if I had the money!!


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Nov 15, 2014)

Snowing right now


----------



## DoreenVDT (Nov 16, 2014)

Ruth said:


> I measured 8 and half inches in my back yard and I heard Cascade got about 12". Now it is very cold it was 6 degrees this morning, so that snow isn't going anywhere.



Hi:

YOU respond to an e-mail much quicker than my sister-in-law! I do like the cat, we used to have Persains.

Here the gusty winds are back, makes the 30 F temperatures seem that much colder.


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Nov 16, 2014)

Ugghhh, snow on the ground here too, but the plus side (if there is one) is that we only had about 2" or so, and the wind hasn't done any damage! Phew!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2014)

rain.... hard rain


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 17, 2014)

Cold and (finally!)sunny, but going down to 10F tonight and tomorrow night. Looks like the cold may break next week (40'sF). so will delay shipping orders 'till then.


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 17, 2014)

Cloudy, rainy, high humidity but not so cold. Except phal, paphs and vandas, all others orchids are still outdoor.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 18, 2014)

We're getting snow.....lots of snow. :sob: This is way too early. I'm home from work today as the roads are too bad with the squalls and high winds. I detest winter!


----------



## John M (Nov 18, 2014)

Yup...pretty rotten out there! I've had enough already and technically, it's not even winter yet! That's more than a month away! Yikes! It's like January right now. Bitterly cold, windy and cloudy.....really miserable!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2014)

John M said:


> Yup...pretty rotten out there! I've had enough already and technically, it's not even winter yet! That's more than a month away! Yikes! It's like January right now. Bitterly cold, windy and cloudy.....really miserable!



Exactly the same here, along with my thoughts.


----------



## bullsie (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm hoping for temps higher than single digits this week.....like that is going to happen......

With the wind chill factor, -4 deg F. We didn't get that till middle of Dec last year. I hate 7 month winters...........


----------



## Ray (Nov 19, 2014)

19°F this morning; high today maybe at freezing. At least it's sunny, so the GH will warm up.


----------



## under1630 (Nov 19, 2014)

44°F when I awoke this morning. Looking for a high of about 60°F. Clear skies, I'll go for about a 50 mile bike ride today.


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2014)

Six pages ago my wife was applying suntan lotion on me.
Now I need long johns. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 19, 2014)

It could be worse....we could all live in Buffalo or Syracuse right now.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 19, 2014)

Wendy said:


> It could be worse....we could all live in Buffalo or Syracuse right now.



Ya, I was thinking that this morning when I heard the news. 1.3 metres of snow and more to come. omg.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2014)

...and there will be more...


----------



## John M (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think we have any members here from Buffalo, N.Y. If we did, we might not hear from them until spring....if ever! Man...they got and are getting pounded! Over half a dozen people dead already and it's not over yet. One poor guy in his 40's died in his car, which was burried under 15 feet of snow! They didn't say if he froze to death or suffocated.


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2014)

After hearing all the snow groaning, I'm beginning to feel guilty about
bitchin' about a measly 18F last night. Now I feel cold and guilty. I don't
even want to see my gh heating bill for this month.

I'm in love with the name Saskatoon, Saskatchewon...lovely to say like a poem. Then I
read TDT's post and looked up Saskatoon on the map. I've now decided I'm just not
hardy enough to live there. I bet it's beautiful though.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2014)

John M said:


> I don't think we have any members here from Buffalo, N.Y. If we did, we might not hear from them until spring....if ever! Man...they got and are getting pounded! Over half a dozen people dead already and it's not over yet. One poor guy in his 40's died in his car, which was burried under 15 feet of snow! They didn't say if he froze to death or suffocated.



yikes! my mother from new mexico texted me this morning 'hope you have less snow than buffalo' but here was sunny though very cold and no snow. didn't know they were getting anything other than standard lake effect snow. 15'?? have stepmother and sister living in angola ny which is in heavy area south of buffalo just 1/4 mile from lake, may be under glacier (just checked national weather service forecast for angola ny next 48 hrs and wind speeds low 16 to high 35 mph, and likely snow 21-31")

Called stepmother in Angola (s buffalo) and she said they've had 3-4 feet and today/tomorrow there is supposed to be another three feet, and they've had no chance to clean up the first dump. In a few days it's supposed to warm up and rain, so Lake Erie is going to gain some nearby shore territory


----------



## TDT (Nov 22, 2014)

abax said:


> I'm in love with the name Saskatoon, Saskatchewon...lovely to say like a poem. Then I
> read TDT's post and looked up Saskatoon on the map. I've now decided I'm just not
> hardy enough to live there. I bet it's beautiful though.



We _are_ a hardy bunch, but no more than others! Here are some photos of Saskatoon in the summer, taken along our city's river, the South Saskatchewan. The Saskatchewan prairies are known for clear air and sunny skies - both summer and winter!


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Nov 22, 2014)

It's beautiful in Saskatoon! I don't think I could deal with the winters in Canada either! The arctic blasts that hit Wisconsin are bad enough! Thank goodness we're back to our 45F and soggy late fall, and grateful we didn't get buried in snow like they did in New York!! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2014)

Beautiful scenery and photos, Tracey!


----------



## abax (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you for the photos Tracey. Cities on rivers are always wonderful and
always remind me of home which was a very small town on the Cumberland
River. The city is as lovely as the name.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2014)

70*f and rain on Monday??? I'll have to put my plants outside for the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2014)

Was outside working today in that cold damp wind and can't get my body temperature back up. Forecast is for rain sleet and slop onto saturated ground and lots of wind next 3-4 days. Am glad for the sun we had yesterday while I was moving things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2014)

Getting colder here quick. 34F and windy.


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2014)

The weather sucks big time...rain, cold, no sun...sooooo gloomy.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry peeps but it has been fantastic. I actually had the windows open on Saturday and Sunday. Daytime highs in the mid 60s in December.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

Where are you?


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 9, 2014)

We've had some sun today. Hurray! Another handful of hours to add to the impressive 8 hours of sun we've had during Nov/Dec (I'm not kidding, apparently some record was broken for one of the warmest and most overcast Novembers in some time).

Now, just to celebrate that we had sun today and yesterday, a storm* is approaching. 


*A storm in Sweden is probably the equivalent of "windy" in America. We don't have storms, so whenever we get something that might break a tree or two, media goes crazy and spell the end of the world...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> Now, just to celebrate that we had sun today and yesterday, a storm* is approaching.


Sounds like a reason to party.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 9, 2014)

> Where are you?


Chicago cast me out and SLC is the place I temporarily landed. I am still shell shocked.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

It's that warm in Salt Lake City!?!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 9, 2014)

just a fluke this month. it will be back to intolerable in no time.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2014)

42F this Friday; 10:03am tee time:clap:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 9, 2014)

> 42F this Friday; 10:03am tee time



now that's commitment!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> 42F this Friday; 10:03am tee time:clap:




Mark me as extremely jealous.......:sob::sob::sob: Hit a few for me please.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 11, 2014)

Played 18 today. Embarrassed w my score, but it was sure great to be out there! Didn't lose any balls, because they bounced off the water (ice!) and made it to dry land. Think Spring!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Played 18 today. Embarrassed w my score, but it was sure great to be out there! Didn't lose any balls, because they bounced off the water (ice!) and made it to dry land. Think Spring!



Lol
I remember playing one winter long long ago on the course where I used to work. Snow cover had been around a while and a few open patches started showing up. I grabbed some orange and yellow balls and started hitting from one open patch to another. A different time three of us were playing pre-season and it started to sleet heavily. So much so that it packed under our golf spikes and made it hard to stand/walk/hit a shot, and rolling balls on the green would quickly collect ice and resemble cinnamon rolls/pinwheels 

Life seemed so much simpler back then! Work, golf eat etc start over 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 13, 2014)

Good memories..... Life mimics golf. Couldn't play yesterday; ice fog!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 14, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Good memories..... Life mimics golf. Couldn't play yesterday; ice fog!



You poor thing. I feel bad for you.....NOT!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like it will be warmer again by next Friday (4C) , so it may be possible once again to challenge the elements in 2014. Word on the street is 
Santa's considering a cart heater for me :clap:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 17, 2014)

It's snowing! It will be gone by tomorrow, but I can at least go to bed happy.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2015)

looking at radar, see lots of rain and snow for the next day and a half


----------



## Shiva (Jan 24, 2015)

It takes me 10 minutes to put on boots, two sweaters, a scarf, a parka, gloves and a cap on my head, only to put out the trash. And that's if I don't have to use a shovel to get at the trash can.:sob:


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 24, 2015)

As predicted, the snow we got earlier melted quite rapidly. After that we've had 5ºC, then -13ºC, and a few days later back up to 3ºC-5ºC. The weather has been whacky to say the least. 

We've now gotten a lot of snow and it seems it might stick around for a while this time around.


----------



## Clark (Jan 26, 2015)

Bombogenesis.

What did I win?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2015)

Clark said:


> Bombogenesis.
> 
> What did I win?



 hope you weren't planning on going to airport anytime soon

Saw estimates here for possible 7-19" of snow plus lots of wind. Work already canceled for tomorrow and if drifting maybe Wednesday. Upstate ny wouldn't worry but don't know if enough plows/drivers in this area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jan 26, 2015)

nj.com had us at 21-22"
Hopefully it will be fluffy.


We just booked another special.
Got 3 bedroom condo with garage for $159/wk. 
I think the specials went up $30 for 2015. I'm pissed.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

Clark said:


> n
> We just booked another special.
> Got 3 bedroom condo with garage for $159/wk.
> I think the specials went up $30 for 2015. I'm pissed.



Is that a a good price for East Orange? oke:

NYC so far: it snowed but it is not snowing.. I think 6" tops.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2015)

10am and I just poked my head through the blinds and look out to see - no snow. Storm went further east and very little impact here. We all took today off from work but if no snow on roads I need to go
Sigh


----------



## Chicago Chad (Feb 14, 2015)

A sunny 64F While I ate lunch in a T shirt drinking Moscow Mules. How bout them apples Chicago. See you in spring.


----------



## Clark (Feb 14, 2015)

Same weather as Chad's.
Drank Fat Tire's today, fresh from the nipple.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 14, 2015)

Forecast is -7F tonight w a -25F wind-chill. The green smoke coming out of the heater vent = dollar bills. Should have moved to Salt Lake City!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> Forecast is -7F tonight w a -25F wind-chill. The green smoke coming out of the heater vent = dollar bills. Should have moved to Salt Lake City!


Heat wave! We are looking at -13ºF with an obscenely low wind chill. We had many white-outs today due to the wind blowing the snow already on the ground, plus the snow falling.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Feb 14, 2015)

Tom you let me know when you want to switch for a weekend. I am sure I can stay busy in the GH while you shoot some rounds in Park City.

I feel for you on the GH and the heat. The last 2 winters were more harsh than I recall. I don't think I have the skin for it anymore as much as I love the place. When the time comes to sell plants to make up the difference, you know which ones I gunning for.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2015)

At least sun is out, but 9f and 25-58mph winds! Lows near zero most nights this week except for when snowing 
Not as bad as Midwest


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2015)

It was 15F today and mostly sunny. It felt tropical compared to the cold last night!


----------



## AdamD (Feb 16, 2015)

Me and my son shoveled 9" of snow today (he's 3)... Kept me home from work, even though I woke up at 2:30 to prepare. Lows near and below zero for the next few nights, wind chills well below that.


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2015)

Winter is finally here in KY damnit! Snow, ice, extreme cold for this area. The greenhouse heating bill is
going to go waaay high...more damnit. Also the timer on
my heaters quit this afternoon and the weather's too bad
to get to the store where I buy my timers. That means
tromping through snow morning and evening to reset
the heaters...oh my....by hand. Oh woe! That does sound pitiful, doesn't it?!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2015)

abax said:


> Winter is finally here in KY damnit! Snow, ice, extreme cold for this area. The greenhouse heating bill is
> going to go waaay high...more damnit. Also the timer on
> my heaters quit this afternoon and the weather's too bad
> to get to the store where I buy my timers. That means
> ...



I'll trade places...we are facing -15ºF in a couple nights. We've had two -13ºF these past few days.


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2015)

Perhaps I should stop whining. The weather radio is predicting -6 for tomorrow night. That's not supposed to
happen here...I've got daffodils up and in bud! Wuh oh,
more whining. On the good side, the dogs are having a
fine time playing in the snow as long as they can run back
into the house through the doggie door. The Cav. pup
is finding yellow snow very interesting, a cold butt not so
much.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 18, 2015)

It was -31C (-23.8F)....with windchill -45C (-49F) on Saturday morning. Our power decided to go out for two hours. Good thing we have a wood burning fireplace. It kept the living room nice and toasty until the hydro crews got things fixed. Right now its still -14C and the next few days aren't going to be much better. Come on spring!!!! I planted lots of snow drop bulbs last fall and am really looking forward to seeing them soon. If the snow melts enough that is. There are also two Hellebores in the garden that should be pushing up buds now; even under a couple feet of snow.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2015)

! 
It was only -1f this morning, sun shining, no wind, felt balmy. Saturday there were 50 mph wind gusts.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2015)

You win, Wendy! Stay safe, and warm.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 18, 2015)

Trade you anytime, Chad. Going down to -8F tonight w a -25 wind chill. Key West is looking better and better.


----------



## troy (Feb 18, 2015)

Lol.. fark, it's 70 farrnheit here during the day and sunny thats tropical compared to you polar bears, -30 farenheit.... ****, I'm taking my good weather and keeping it


----------



## Cat (Feb 18, 2015)

Troy can you send some of your weather my way?


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2015)

7F and goin' down...


----------



## Wendy (Feb 19, 2015)

-24C (-11.2F) here right now. Today's high is only going to be -20C (-4F). Somebody turn up the heat please. Thank goodness for automatic car starters on days like this! :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 19, 2015)

.......and golf cart heaters!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2015)

Cold, viciously windy, snowing almost 4 days a week. Toughest winter I can remember. If that pesky gopher comes out of hiding again and makes the winter a little longer, I'll shoot it! Oops! I can't do that. This is Canada and I don't have a gun. :evil:


----------



## Cat (Feb 19, 2015)

Shiva said:


> Cold, viciously windy, snowing almost 4 days a week. Toughest winter I can remember. If that pesky gopher comes out of hiding again and makes the winter a little longer, I'll shoot it! Oops! I can't do that. This is Canada and I don't have a gun. :evil:



 OHHH NO....LOL


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2015)

Shiva said:


> Cold, viciously windy, snowing almost 4 days a week. Toughest winter I can remember. If that pesky gopher comes out of hiding again and makes the winter a little longer, I'll shoot it! Oops! I can't do that. This is Canada and I don't have a gun. :evil:



I'm in Michigan, and I can!

-15ºF tonight is the prediction.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm in Michigan, and I can!
> 
> -15ºF tonight is the prediction.



I knew I could rely on you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2015)

:evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2015)

abax said:


> 7F and goin' down...



Angela, I see rain, heavy snow or freezing rain for you this weekend; must be warmer but don't see any sunlight there

Just freezing slop for us, then heavy rain, then back down below freezing for another week. Have plant in bud ordered from out west but only shipping window is this sat/sun :crazy: some from Georgia and Troy Meyers on one month holding pattern (sigh)


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2015)

OMG, not ice in KY. Southern drivers have NO idea how
to drive on ice. SUVers seem to think they can stop better
than anyone else and try often. Seeing a huge SUV coming
at you sideways is always such a thrill. I think I'll stay
home and sit by the fire.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2015)

abax said:


> OMG, not ice in KY. Southern drivers have NO idea how
> to drive on ice. SUVers seem to think they can stop better
> than anyone else and try often. Seeing a huge SUV coming
> at you sideways is always such a thrill. I think I'll stay
> home and sit by the fire.


Good choice. 

Up here, SUV drivers think they are immune from the laws of gravity and inertia.


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2015)

You put it more eloquently than I did Dot. I don't think
most of the SUV people here even know about gravity and inertia! LOL! They do know how to stomp the brakes however.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2015)

Here now....there are a select few of us SUV drivers who know how to drive them.  Hubby and I each own one out of safety and necessity. We do however pass idiot SUV drivers who are in the ditch.....they seem to fail to realize that they still need to brake and are not invincible with 4WD. I think most new SUV owners should have to take lessons to learn how to properly drive their vehicle.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2015)

Hear! Hear! Wendy!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2015)

It was 46F and sunny in NJ today. I thought about changing into short sleeves!


----------



## bullsie (Feb 23, 2015)

Wendy said:


> I think most new SUV owners should have to take lessons to learn how to properly drive their vehicle.



Reminds me of when we learned to drive. Father taught us and we only had two rules. Being near several power plants with very heavy coal truck traffic, rule number one was, "trucks got horns not brakes". Rule number two was, "your head better be between the vehicle and what you hit".


----------



## abax (Feb 23, 2015)

Wonderful idea Wendy. I think you should be the one to
come south and do the teaching. Somebody who knows
how really needs to.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 23, 2015)

those are funny rules! ... but I bet they got the point across


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2015)

Warm but veeeerry windy!


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2015)

Perfect for a bike ride.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunny, windy, not cold...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2015)

Definitely Spring! :clap:


----------



## abax (Apr 12, 2015)

It's was actually hot today! I'm ready to go swimming.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful day, perfect weather (until tomorrow)


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2015)

Right, Charles. Beautiful hot day yesterday...rain, rain,
rain now. Damnit! Behind digging several tractor trailer
loads and trying to set out liners at the same time...in mud! Aaaaccccckkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2015)

(Embarrassed smile) when I saw you posting 'I want to go swimming' I thought no no don't say that! You'll end up with 5-7" of rain. Last week twice I saw storms with rain so hard the radar color was purple (like being in a swimming pool)

I saw yesterday's radar and saw a swath of rain across the country from New Mexico up through Michigan, spinning like a propeller (and heading mostly east)


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2015)

I did indeed put the whammy on myself. It's not stopped
raining since I posted the Swimming Curse. New liners
are floating out of the holes! Anybody wanna buy 150
acres of mud????


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2015)

hey you can grow rice or wasabi!


----------



## Clark (Apr 15, 2015)

Another utopian day in New Jersey.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2015)

Bad storms in Texas. I hope all our ST friends there are safe.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 17, 2015)

Rain is ending..sunny tomorrow ..highs in the 80's...goin' fishin !!!


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep, same here Gilda. I'm so glad the constant rain is over
at least for awhile. I'm not going to mention the "S" curse
again.


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2015)

Going to be in the 90s this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2015)

Beautiful yesterday, pretty nice today, but maybe swimming for a day after that


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah, yeah, same old crap here...one or two lovely days
and rain and more rain.


----------



## cnycharles (May 2, 2015)

Everybody is mowing their lawns today (and the next four days will be just as nice or nicer)


----------



## abax (May 2, 2015)

Charles!!! You said the "S" word! The pool people are
coming this next week and I fully expect rain and cool
temps. to begin just when they finish.


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2015)

abax said:


> Charles!!! You said the "S" word! The pool people are
> coming this next week and I fully expect rain and cool
> temps. to begin just when they finish.



 well if you set up some well placed tarps, you can use the rain runoff to fill up the pool!


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2015)

Cooler by the shore.


----------



## abax (May 16, 2015)

Hot and pool at 88F...perfect! Charles, we considered your
idea and then observed that we got more pollen than
water run off. Various tree pollen is ankle deep around
here...aaaaaahchooooo.


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2015)

To much stuff in the air. Been sneezing it up for weeks.

raining now.


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2015)

Yes the tree pollen is even aggravating me, and turning dark red car a funny muddy color, happy for periods of rain. Yesterday a few downpours driving to up north and then around and back home, mild and then cool late. The GSP was deep in h2o heading to sisters and a few places while heading home. Perfect weather while looking at orchids!

Angela, good on the pool! Mas uvia at work to help alleviate the hand watering


----------



## abax (May 18, 2015)

We did finally get a bit of rain to dampen the pollen, but 
now the pool is full of tree seeds and we can't figure out
which tree the seeds are dropping from. Damn, living in the woods is so very nice, but there are little drawbacks.

Right you are, Marco. We've been sneezing and snotty
for several weeks too. Misery loves company.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

It's like 55F here.


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

NYEric said:


> It's like 55F here.



Thats because you keep your windows open. I leave our windows open as well. Probably not good for the nose though.


The complex blasts heat over the winter its like a sauna in our place during the winter. It's nice having it a little chilly. plus the song birds are out here in the morning. Nice to wake up to.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

Yes, it was kind of refreshing and the fog/humidty is good for orchids!


----------



## phraggy (May 18, 2015)

Nearing the end of May and in the NW of England it's still near freezing during the night and only rising to around 12c during the day which is leading to large lecky bills!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

Raining = Happy Marco. No sneezing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Hot today. May be freezing tomorrow night. Crazy weather!


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2015)

Saturday rained multi times in north and central jersey but not south! Hot humid all day but cooling quickly and hopefully that rain west of here will make it across the Delaware bay


----------



## Clark (May 24, 2015)

Denver was closed for a few. 
Had to get fuel in Wyoming. 
Land in Denver later, and drive through two snow clouds. Lol. 

Effing cold in Frisco.


----------



## cnycharles (May 24, 2015)

Must've been a smaller plane to land in Wyoming though Jackson does accept larger planes now. The ascent and descent because of surrounding mountains makes it interesting!
Sunny
And getting warmer
And more sun
Think I'm going to explore virginia where i'm sure it will be even warmer though can't really be sunnier than it's been


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2015)

Four tornado warnings in Michigan tonight
Hot today hotter tomorrow



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2015)

Hot and humid in NYC, but since I'm sick (fever) it doesn't feel that bad. The down side is that the AC at work is chilling me to death!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2015)

The usual here this time of year - rain, humidity, more rain, a little sun, more rain, humidity… the summer monsoon.


----------



## abapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Here in the high south (4500ft) we are in the mid seventies but will be lucky to reach the mid 60's over the weekend. We have a micro climate here that will not appear on any weather maps. It rearly ever reaches above 80 degrees up this high and lots of rain. I tell people that it is a temperate rain forest!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Four tornado warnings in Michigan tonight
> Hot today hotter tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



There was a tornado in a town about 15 miles from us. Amazingly, we had rain, but no wind. But last night we had 3" of rain in a relatively short time, which flooded the river, and once again, into our pond. It's receding as of this afternoon, and out of the pond. But the river sediment in the pond now will take awhile to settle.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank goodness no tornados, but it is going to get warm here this weekend. The weatherman said 108 on Sunday and Monday. Will be working to keep my greenhouse cool!!!!


----------



## troy (Jun 24, 2015)

Triple digits for the next 3 days and lots of sun where I am


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2015)

abapple said:


> Here in the high south (4500ft) we are in the mid seventies but will be lucky to reach the mid 60's over the weekend. We have a micro climate here that will not appear on any weather maps. It rearly ever reaches above 80 degrees up this high and lots of rain. I tell people that it is a temperate rain forest!



Highlands, NC?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2015)

I believe so.


----------



## abapple (Jun 24, 2015)

Newland,NC Look up Grandfather Mountain on web. I live about 3 miles from there as the crow flys


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 24, 2015)

cold and raining, unusual for pretorian weather


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2015)

Hot and sunny. Near recent history had hot and scattered showers and thunderstorms, high humidity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2015)

Angela, big storm line heading south right at Kentucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jul 13, 2015)

Charles, who'd notice? It's done nothing but rain for two
or three weeks. I saw the storm alerts, but so far it hasn't
rained today at 10:45pm. I think I have mildew in my
oxters!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2015)

We've had a lot of rain this past month, also -- but not as much as you. Plenty, though -- our river is still in flood, and a bolt of lighting knocked out our cable last night. Then there are the mosquitoes!


----------



## abax (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, I spoke too soon. The storm front hit early this morning with a bang and it's still raining. I have a deep, personal suspicion that the
rain gods wait until I get the pool clean and then another storm hits
and drops MORE debris in the pool. Also some dead trees came down
in the woods close to the house and scared me and the dogs to death.
Himself is recovering from surgery and never hears a thing...damn!

*everything is personal*


----------



## Clark (Jul 14, 2015)

42/72 F.
Could of touched snow today, but it was dirty.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 15, 2015)

Clark said:


> 42/72 F.
> Could of touched snow today, but it was dirty.



In Jersey?! Or are you on one of your western retreats?


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2015)

It's 77f and super humid in nyc


----------



## Clark (Jul 15, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> In Jersey?! Or are you on one of your western retreats?



Out west.
Not sure if the lodging is at 8800ft. or 93ish.

Got intimate with Glacier Lily yesterday at 11250ft.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2015)

This morning Lightning was getting close to apartment; saw a flash and a smoke detector chirped right before the bang and I left for work early. Good thing as it started pouring and most of the roads between home and work were quickly under flood water and mud. Saw one car that had hydroplaned into a power pole. Don't know how some of us in cars made it through a few spots without the engine shorting out. West and north got dumped on twice so definite flooding there (and some big rain in spots yesterday as well) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 15, 2015)

Got a typhoon off shore to the east of us that will make landfall in the next 24 hours. Equivalent strength to a cat 1 hurricane, so no real worries except for rain and flooding which can be a serious issue in this mountainous country. Another one further out in the Pacific is scheduled to come this way next week. The Pacific is rocking with storms early this year!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 20, 2015)

Hot. And. Humid. did I say hot? and those famous south jersey winds disappear when it gets over 80f ???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2015)

Same here Charles. Makes me feel like taking a shower every time
I do some work in my gardens...sticky feeling and very uncomfortable.
Some flooding north of us.


----------



## Stone (Sep 2, 2015)

Well it's official. 2015 was/is the coldest year in Vic for 24 years! AND...the least amount of sun hours for.......40 years!!!!!!!!
That means we have not had this much cloud cover since I was 16.
Oh the pain... the pain....


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2015)

Darned upstate ny rain
Tomorrow joining group to look for new native orchid species found in New York State spiranthes magnicamporum 
Cool cloudy and showery


----------



## Clark (Oct 3, 2015)

Was it last Monday night I had air conditioning on?
49-52F. and I put the heat on for a few hours the last two days.
I don't bring orchids in till just about Halloween. 
Just brought the Paphs. in. Everything else is staying out.


----------



## abax (Oct 3, 2015)

Cold, rain and soooo depressing.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2015)

cold and cloudy. in the 50's tonight. Neos are going to get a nice rest period the next couple of months!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 4, 2015)

abax said:


> Cold, rain and soooo depressing.



Same here Angela. :sob: I don't like fall or winter. Give me spring and summer any day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2015)

Marco said:


> cold and cloudy. in the 50's tonight. Neos are going to get a nice rest period the next couple of months!





Wendy said:


> Same here Angela. :sob: I don't like fall or winter. Give me spring and summer any day.


That makes 3 of us!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2015)

The nor'easter just crimped plans I'd been pondering. Went to look online to see about getting a shellfish permit but the tidal flooding prompted the state to close all clam harvesting until further notice (*sigh*)
I finally have time and can't do it because of storms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2015)

Do we have any ST friends in South Carolina? I've been
watching the Weather Channel off and on all day and the
flooding looks really, really bad and is expected to get
worse in the next day or two. Didn't iwillard move down
there recently?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 6, 2015)

abax said:


> Do we have any ST friends in South Carolina? I've been
> watching the Weather Channel off and on all day and the
> flooding looks really, really bad and is expected to get
> worse in the next day or two. Didn't iwillard move down
> there recently?



I want to say she moved to GA (not SC).


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 6, 2015)

Friend Jim fowler of the native orchid conference lives somewhere in that neighborhood though don't know if he lives in sc or spends lots of time looking at native orchids there


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2015)

O.k., I hope iwillard is far, far away from the flooding...
and Jim Fowler too. I hope she checks in soon.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2015)

Warm rainy and breezy. Leftovers from patricia; we only got the edge, looked like Pennsylvania got quite a bit today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 28, 2015)

It's been raining here for about five days and still fairly
warm. It's not much fun to go outside to play though.


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2015)

Shorts and t-shirt today.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2015)

Clark said:


> Shorts and t-shirt today.



Just wait: bone-chilling winds and temperature today here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2015)

Rick H -- are you OK? Is the flooding in Texas by you?


----------



## Clark (Oct 31, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Just wait: bone-chilling winds and temperature today here.



brrrrrr

One Phal, the neos, and Z. mackyi had to huddle up outside due to the 35F. overnight temp.

I got the heat on this morning. Lol.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 3, 2015)

Almost 20*C here today....and the rest of the week....in NOVEMBER! I'll take it though.  Pulled my clubs out and am going golfing a couple times this week. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Nov 6, 2015)

Selfish of me isn't it? This climate change thing, I'm actually loving it.
I would not have problem mowing lawn in Jan-Feb.
Back to shorts and tshirt today.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2015)

75F here! Too many women in T-shirts and shorts!! We will be underwater soon!


----------



## Clark (Nov 6, 2015)

You. Not me.
Our home is on a bluff.

Some nice homes for sale in nice neighborhood across town.
They are up on hill, never flood. 
From $270,000-310,000.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2015)

You're crazy! I can see the water from your house. One Gale and it's boat-time for sure!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 9, 2015)

After Sandy we were plagued with flood insurance offers.
My wife and I agree it would be wasteful money.

When you buy your sump pump, get two. You will need a spare.


----------



## troy (Nov 9, 2015)

Outside is a Great day for a duck !!!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 9, 2015)

Well I got two days of golf in last week....both days were really warm. Not so nice now though. Cleaned my clubs today and put them in the basement until spring. :sob::sob::sob: Winter is horrible....so dull and dreary.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 10, 2015)

troy said:


> Outside is a Great day for a duck !!!



Ahh, the good 'ol duck days of fall…

Been very warm here, not below 50 F yet with days in the high 60's, rain or shine (mostly the latter). I'm not complaining.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2015)

Beautifully sunny and cool! Perfect for those who like to watch or play football, or just tailgate barbecue 


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2015)

Fairly warm. 60's next weekend!


----------



## phraggy (Dec 7, 2015)

In the NW of England we have had a horrible winter upto now. The temp is far too warm which isn't a good sign for summer -- we need a few freezing weeks!! We have just had 13.5 inches of rain in 24 hours with many towns and homes flooded and some 60 thousand homes without electricity. Most rain for 100yrs and still raining!!

Ed


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh my, more than 13" of rain in 24 hours. That's disaster and I'm very sorry to hear it. I was going to complain
about four days of dreary rain, but I think I'll just shut
up and be grateful that didn't happen here. I hope you're
safe and dry.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2015)

13"-24hr yikes!


Elmer Nj


----------



## Clark (Dec 8, 2015)

Maybe I'll put the screens back in the storm doors.
Not too shabby here for Zygo mackii, and the Neos.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 12, 2015)

Silly warm here so far, nothing near freezing as yet, even morning below 50 F have been rare and it's almost Christmas! We just kinda skipped fall all together. I'm sure the cold is just around the corner though...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2015)

2nd warmest Nov on record, and so far, above normal Dec. However, next week temps will steadily decline.


----------



## abax (Dec 13, 2015)

67F and cloudy...nothing new here.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 13, 2015)

Pouring rain off and on here....in Arthur, Ontario. A year ago we were still digging out from under 20cm of fresh snow. 

I'll take mud and rain over snow any day. We'll probably pay for this mild weather in January and February though. :sob:


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 13, 2015)

67F and rain this morning but going down next week to more seasonal temps. Played golf last Thursday when it was 60F and partly sunny - glorious for this late in the season.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 13, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> 67F and rain this morning but going down next week to more seasonal temps. Played golf last Thursday when it was 60F and partly sunny - glorious for this late in the season.



I golfed until November 18 then put the clubs away. Still a few courses open up here but I decided to quit early. I've been battling kidney troubles since then anyway so no sense being out in the cool, damp weather.

I'm still jealous of you though Tom.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2015)

New record warm yesterday 67F.


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2015)

hmmm
Where's my can of deet.......

Everyone is out for the night/rain.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 20, 2015)

Sunny cool and breeeezy here in deming New Mexico 


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Dec 20, 2015)

Been dreary here now the past week cloudy, rain on and off same next week lows in the high 30s highs in the mid 50s


----------



## Wendy (Dec 21, 2015)

We had a dusting of snow over the weekend but it's gone this morning. Double digit temps forecast for this week....12*c for Xmas eve! We are actually going to pull our clubs out of storage and go golfing....just to say we've played on an Xmas eve. Our forecast looks like it will drop to a more normal level the first week of January but who knows. No snow all winter would be just fine with me! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2015)

I've played golf in March with 7" of snow on the ground (hitting from one open patch to another with yellow and orange balls) that seems like so long ago


Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2016)

Chilly! On the east coast


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Jan 6, 2016)

Been raining cats & dogs here on the north west us coast, pretty chilly as well 29 to 40 degree nights


----------



## Clark (Jan 6, 2016)

My daffodils are 1.5'' out of ground!!!
I see buds!!!

About 42F. in the shade.


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2016)

*Freaky weather here in KY and...*

I have daffs and crocus up and looking cold. No buds so
far. I give them a good talking to every few days, but
they ain't listenin'.


----------



## Stone (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope our forecast warms up all you coldies up there! 
http://www.bom.gov.au/vic/forecasts/melbourne.shtml


----------



## Wendy (Jan 9, 2016)

We just went through a week of cold temps with a bit of snow....now it's raining and foggy. Bye Bye snow. Back down to below freezing next week but that's okay as winter is already over half done. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2016)

Stone said:


> Hope our forecast warms up all you coldies up there!
> http://www.bom.gov.au/vic/forecasts/melbourne.shtml



I like the .4mm rainfall forecast; I think a layer of fog would be thicker than that
When I was in New Mexico just past, it was most often damp and cloudy and it was sunny and warm back east. Now that I'm back east it's been cloudy and now sunny for a while back in nm


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2016)

Rain today, ice and snow tomorrow. That's Michigan!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2016)

Few days ago saw blizzards in Japan! Any news Tom?


Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks like big blizzard punch for southern midatlantic and ice to the south and west around Kentucky, Carolinas and Tennessee - stay safe everyone


Elmer Nj


----------



## paph_deb (Jan 22, 2016)

Here in Memphis, we've got snow, gusting winds and a winter storm warning into the evening ... but this is just the edge of the blizzard that's pummeling the eastern and southeastern U.S. Hoping all are safe and warm.


----------



## phraggy (Jan 22, 2016)

Still many floods in NW England with homes so badly damaged by floods hundreds of families are having to find alternative places to live and they will probably be there for upto two years 
As an example of how much water has come down the Carlisle United football
club had their goalposts under water and they are 8 feet high. Just think how much snow we would have had when 1" of rain is equivalent to 11" of snow !!!!
Ed


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2016)

Yikes

And at 5pm Friday its 76f in Tucson!


----------



## abax (Jan 23, 2016)

Awful, awful and awful!!!!


----------



## troy (Jan 23, 2016)

Weather is excellent here!!!! Rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain rain


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 23, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Few days ago saw blizzards in Japan! Any news Tom?
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



Charles, it must have been up north in northern Honshu and Hokkaido. Tomorrow however, even here in "warm" Kyushu we are slated for a significant snow event and cold temperatures, perhaps as low as 25 F.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 23, 2016)

It's snowing hard now. The pic was taken around 5:30 pm. Should have a good accumulation overnight. Joy.


----------



## kevinink (Jan 23, 2016)

*The shires of Oneida county NY*

Warm season 
Snow now 
2w ago rain slightly warmer than air
Never lower than 11°F
High 22°-32°F

Jan - siteings of Galanthus pli. Hellebores Niger/Nigerc.

Last year -13°F snow. deep frost


----------



## abapple (Jan 23, 2016)

The east coast weather map does not really show our little micro climate. It has been snowing since Wed and hasn't let up yet (about 3 feet) Temps in single digits and wind in upper digits!
But wait I just now see a break in the clouds!


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2016)

It started snowing here in Bucks County PA about 7 pm Friday evening. We have our first foot, and it's supposed to continue to some degree through Sunday at 4 am.

The Jersey Shore is getting it worse, though. Full moon + high tide + 60 mph onshore winds = serious flooding.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2016)

About 4" of snow, but super gusty!


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2016)

It's still dribbling snow at my place but accumulation is only a couple of inches (enough to paralyze Nashville!!). Temp just below freezing, so ice under snow making things slippery. Hint of sunshine peeking through so maybe we'll get a small melt on the roads.

Power outages were minimal. Didn't get enough ice accumulation to drop trees onto lines, but its cold enough that everybody is cranking heaters to overload the system (happens a lot out where I live). So I'm on generator standby.


----------



## Clark (Jan 23, 2016)

Its a perfect day to keep the blinds closed and run around in the buff with the wife.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 24, 2016)

Clark said:


> Its a perfect day to keep the blinds closed and run around in the buff with the wife.



Especially if the power goes out....gotta do something to stay warm. :wink:


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2016)

My New Mexico cactus says 'what snow?? Bring it on....'






Spent about five hours shoveling out the church, my car, neighbors car, mailboxes by the street, another neighbors truck and then the front sidewalk (with my neighbors shovel no less) 
Steak for dinner

Elmer Nj


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 24, 2016)

Good luck. For once us Beantowners did not get much. My back is very happy this winter so far.


----------



## Clark (Jan 25, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Spent about five hours shoveling
> Elmer Nj



I was done in fifteen minutes.
The wind was favorable. Not a flake on front porch. Only about 10ft. of sidewalk was covered.
Mean while, the guy across the street had to climb out window. Snowed in!!!

I find it hard to believe the community college is closed today.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2016)

My car was basically clean most of the storm and after because of the wind, but was plowed in along with neighbors and mailboxes. Unfortunately all of the mobile snow ended up on the church property, steps front entry and the normal removal persons equipment broke


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2016)

Wasn't expecting two inches of snow this morning; it's been more rainy in forecast and not really below freezing. Sound of snowplow scraping woke me up 


Elmer Nj


----------



## Secundino (Feb 5, 2016)

You know that you all are lucky in a way ? 
I'm running out of rain water and it is just beginning of February. No rain in the last 7 weeks. That is not funny at all. Well, for the tourists it is. .


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2016)

Lovely the last two or three days have been sunny and in
the high 60s, so now I'm waiting for the snow blast from
mother nature to make up for the oversight.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 6, 2016)

abax said:


> Lovely the last two or three days have been sunny and in
> the high 60s, so now I'm waiting for the snow blast from
> mother nature to make up for the oversight.



Same here Angela. We have hardly any snow which is very rare for this time of year. We did get a dusting overnight but that should be gone within the next day or two. The temps are forecast to drop below freezing next week and I'm expecting a big dump or two of snow before winter is over.....can't complain though as the off and on mild weather has shortened winter a lot.

I took a walk through our gardens yesterday and noticed most of the Hellebores have fat flower buds and the daffodils are peeking out of the ground. Not long now! :clap:


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2016)

Wendy, you must have a certain amount of weather
paranoia too. I have crocus and daffs. up and trying to
bud. I don't if I'm happy or sad about what this goofy
weather will do to the spring show in my garden.


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2016)

Extremely positive about climate change, except for the insects.
I don't think it is normal to have mosquitoes in Feb.
Not trying, I seen two outside last week.


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2016)

I found a tick on my arm yesterday...omg...in Feb.!!!


----------



## troy (Feb 8, 2016)

On the west coast it's in the high 60s during the day and high 40s at night probably from here on out warmer & warmer


----------



## Heather (Feb 9, 2016)

Low 70's here actually.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 12, 2016)

It's snowing now.


----------



## abax (Feb 13, 2016)

You CA people just gloat and gloat! Single digits and snow
here. It's awful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 13, 2016)

Here we are just getting the rollercoaster ride, warm then cold, rain then snow, back and forth. This week's forecast including today:







This is unusual weather for us.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 13, 2016)

After a period of mild weather above freezing, winter came back, about -10C outside the greenhouse this morning. Probably should not expect real spring before April I am afraid........


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2016)

We had a light snow, then temps dropped precipitously and very windy. Nearby wind chills could get to -20f with one night at real 5f. But then Tuesday rain and high of 49f

Seems since I've been in nj, when it gets really cold often it's really windy, which is bad for outdoor animals and people, and especially for those trying to heat greenhouses where it becomes very difficult to hold proper temps without spending a fortune 

Elmer Nj


----------



## Clark (Feb 13, 2016)

Yesterday it was 53F. in Frisco Co. When we got out of the hot springs at 7:30pm last night, it was about 40 F.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 13, 2016)

EXTREMELY cold here today....even more so with the wind chill. Only a few days of this though and then we go back up to either just below...or just above the freezing mark again. :clap: Can't complain. This has been a great winter. (as far as winters go that is.) :rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2016)

Tom, your weather forecast looks like KY's. Well, single
digits tonight...rain, snow, rain, snow.

Yes indeed Charles. My heating bill for Jan. was over
$300.00 and it's never, ever been that high before. This
is just for the greenhouse and shop.


----------



## Clark (Feb 16, 2016)

Pagosa Springs yesterday
Air- 47F.
Water- 106F.
Sunny


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks like a neat town Clark - enjoy the springs and good weather. Here is it crap, 40F and rain, but hey, spring will come!


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2016)

I was just bragging about the good stuff Tom.

Later we drove north. It snowed from Leadville-Silverthorne. 
White knuckle. Instead of 80mph, more like 25-30 all the way.
For dinner we walked from hotel.

Home now. Not bad out.


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2016)

I just got some lovely photos from a friend who lives on
Maui. I think I might try to kill him!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2016)

abax said:


> I just got some lovely photos from a friend who lives on
> Maui. I think I might try to kill him!



Just go and visit him   !!!! Jean


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 20, 2016)

Wet


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 20, 2016)

One day it's like spring - sunny and warm, spring flowers starting to grow in the garden, and the next day - dark, cold, wet, and lots of snow:




















Really waiting for spring...


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2016)

Snowy landscapes are so beautiful as long as they're some place else. Here not so much.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 21, 2016)

I completely agree.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2016)

abax said:


> Snowy landscapes are so beautiful as long as they're some place else. Here not so much.



Snow makes a wonderful insulating blanket for a greenhouse


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2016)

Only the odd patch of snow here. Lots of spring flowers peeking through the soil.....now there is a major winter storm forecast for Wednesday and Thursday. All the great weather has made everyone forget that it's actually still winter! :sob: :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Only the odd patch of snow here. Lots of spring flowers peeking through the soil.....now there is a major winter storm forecast for Wednesday and Thursday. All the great weather has made everyone forget that it's actually still winter! :sob: :rollhappy:


Snow is all gone here, but there is still some ice on the pond and river. Looks like we are in for it, Wendy!


----------



## SFLguy (Feb 22, 2016)

What's snow? I think it went into the lower 40s once


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2016)

Cool, rainy and froggy right now
Looking at radar and forecast, intense storm clump in north Carolina heading directly to south jersey, complete with thunderstorm/tornado warnings

3:30pm just heard national weather service warning for tornado watch this general Delaware River region until 11pm

Right now five warnings in virginia, three in North Carolina and one in South Carolina. Two different lines of storms

Elmer Nj


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2016)

6" of heavy heavy wet snow, and supposedly another 3-5 coming overnight. With wind. Yuck!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 24, 2016)

We've had ice pellets and freezing rain all day. Steve just went out and braced up our Magnolia tree with boards so it won't snap under the weight of the ice. We're supposed to get 15cm or so of snow and high winds overnight. Looks like another day off tomorrow. I hope everyone is staying safe and warm through this....looks like winter finally arrived. :sob::sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2016)

Hope all your trees are okay. First storms dodged just east of my apt and these later ones took track over philly and just west of here. Lots of flooding north and west






Take your pick of which severe weather you like


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2016)

Thunderstorms, upper 40's.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 2, 2016)

We got as much snow last night as we have gotten in total all year! Originally it was forecast to stay south of us but I guess a last minute track change had the storm hit us right on. Too bad it will all be gone next week with double digit above freezing temps forecast.....NOT!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 2, 2016)

Supposed to drive to Ohio for Friday interview and weather has been warm and sunny, now look at forecast and see separate snow and cold in spots; guess I'll be leaving early


----------



## Wendy (Mar 8, 2016)

Snow is going FAST....spring bulbs etc are peeking through. Temps are supposed to stay above freezing now. :clap::clap::clap: Golf courses are starting to open south of us....ours won't be long....maybe a couple weeks. WOOHOO!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2016)

I wish the weather we are having today would stick around until summer -- I even went out and did a bunch of weeding this afternoon!


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2016)

Gorgeous day today! Warm and no rain...whoopee! Early
daffs. and crocus in bloom. Buds on the tulip poplars.
I'm looking forward to lots of bird song and the return of the hummingbirds.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 12, 2016)

70 and sunny at Organ Cactus Pipe National Monument


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2016)

A little breezy out here; I think this greenhouse is going to flap itself to pieces around me


Elmer Nj


----------



## Wendy (Mar 25, 2016)

A few photos from yesterday's ice storm. We came through fine with no damage to our trees so far but there is a lot of damage around us. Thousands of people are still without power. Ours was only off for about an hour....advantages of being small town with our own hydro crew. We heard the transformer go and then watched out the window while the guys fixed it. Hubby put the 2 x 4's under the magnolia again....it would be awful to lose that.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2016)

That sucks. 66 F and cloudy here in NYC.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2016)

Been there! I hope it doesn't get windy.


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2016)

I was going to ***** and moan about rain...again. Now I
think I'll just shut the hell up. Wendy, is the magnolia in
bud? Is it possible that the ice might protect the buds
a bit? Sure would be a shame to lose the potential flowers on that tree.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 26, 2016)

abax said:


> I was going to ***** and moan about rain...again. Now I
> think I'll just shut the hell up. Wendy, is the magnolia in
> bud? Is it possible that the ice might protect the buds
> a bit? Sure would be a shame to lose the potential flowers on that tree.



Yep it's in bud. I don't think the ice will hurt it much. We still have the support under it until the ice melts off later today. Angela you'd love this tree....after the initial blooming it blooms with fewer flowers right through until frost in the fall. Only the first blooming opens fully....the rest open about half way. Love this tree and I'd be heartbroken to lose it. I was astounded at the people who walked by yesterday to see if it had made it through another ice storm. Apparently it has fans. LOL!

PS....Angela, owning a tree nursery maybe you could tell me; is it okay to trim the water sprouts/excess branches from the magnolia in the spring or should I wait until fall? I think it needs to be opened up a bit to let more air in.


----------



## Heather (Mar 26, 2016)

Once word, Wendy. YUCK! Sending some good sunshiny thoughts your way!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2016)

Now I know why I don't live in Canada  I remember as a lad getting up one early May morning, the dogwoods in bloom, and there was a couple inches of snow on everything. I actually cried, "NO, NOT WINTER AGAIN!"

Spring is here, well, early spring anyways. Lots of things coming into flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2016)

Spring is here. Until next weekend...


----------



## abax (Mar 26, 2016)

We're pruning in the nursery now, but if the sap's up be
double sure to seal the wounds carefully. I think it's a good
idea to open up a tree that size before they get too top
heavy and split. I'd prune just after blooming is finished.
It's such a beautiful tree that it deserves fans!

I'm sure I've mentioned the Jane magnolia to you before
if you should want a dark pink bloom that blooms a bit
later in the season...also off and on all summer. The Janes have huge wavy leaves too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2016)

Its over 80F and its Easter! Stupid hot for this time of year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 27, 2016)

abax said:


> We're pruning in the nursery now, but if the sap's up be
> double sure to seal the wounds carefully. I think it's a good
> idea to open up a tree that size before they get too top
> heavy and split. I'd prune just after blooming is finished.
> ...



I presume the Jane's need full sun to do best?
(Also, any experience with cornus "pluri bracteata"?)


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2016)

Alternating weeks it's been cold & rainy, then, hot & sunny. no inbetween, crazy weather


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2016)

It's finally raining at work, instead of always going just north
Yay!
Working weekend shift and now don't have to stress and sprinkle everything all day and tomorrow (two thumbs up)


Elmer Nj


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2016)

Dry.
I'm turning on the sprinklers today. About a month early.
No biting insects yet......


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2016)

Linus, the Jane magnolias need full sun and lots of room.
They grow more like a large shrub rather than a tree unless one wants to shape them up over the years. I
let the dogs run in the nursery fields behind our house and pass by three rows of large Janes nearly every day.
The more I see of them, the more I love them. Most of
them are very fragrant. I don't know for sure, but they
might not object to a bit of shade during the hot mid-afternoon sun.

I'll ask our nursery manager about the cornus. We grow several
different kinds and more kinds being made all the time. Cornus
kousa is a good one for a semi-shady area.


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2016)

It's been raining so much lately and cool/cloudy that even the frogs need wetsuits and snorkels
Coming back from west Chester a few days ago was so damp/rainy I saw a crayfish crossing the road, trying to find a quieter running stream

In the meantime I saw 80's in North Dakota and southern Manitoba :???:

Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (May 6, 2016)

Rainy cool temp. Springtime in ca.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2016)

Day temps in Luxembourg up to 22 Celsius these last days with cool nights! The locals are starting to show up.









Jean


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2016)

Nice flowers!


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (May 6, 2016)

It's been so cool and wet the last few days, I think our
hummingbirds have gone south again.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2016)

Crazy weather: Canada is in the midst of a heat wave causing problems with a fire that is out of control, and Kentucky is having a cold spell???!!!

Beautiful day here today. I enjoyed working in my yard -- very few mosquitoes yet.


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful day here today. I enjoyed working in my yard -- very few mosquitoes yet.




The very few mosquitos qualifies as a beautiful day anywhere IMO


----------



## abax (May 8, 2016)

To keep skeeters at bay: six drops lemon grass oil, peppermint oil and Eucalyptus oil in a pint spray bottle.
Use liberally and it doesn't smell really bad. Works on
deer flies too.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2016)

abax said:


> To keep skeeters at bay: six drops lemon grass oil, peppermint oil and Eucalyptus oil in a pint spray bottle.
> Use liberally and it doesn't smell really bad. Works on
> deer flies too.


I'll have to try that.

Hope the bad weather warnings don't get to you, Angela.


----------



## abax (May 8, 2016)

We just get rain and more rain. Most of the bad weather
is in the western part of the state. My Peonies are blooming and I just fertilized so it's definitely going to rain again...
never fails. Sounds like you had a very nice day.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2016)

Several very nice days -- I've done a lot of weeding the past few days.

Glad to hear the bad stuff missed you -- hope that luck continues. For all of us!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 23, 2016)

Big storms keep sweeping past Oxford pa where I work, flooding and damaging places in south jersey, central pa, md and today West Virginia and va
And mostly not raining in Oxford. You can watch the storms slide to the south while it sprinkles 

And watching the radar just now, this storm literally slid a half mile north of the greenhouses! 
:rollhappy:

Well tapatalk won't load the image

But if you see the blue dot (my apartment) it's about to get nailed
Again. But since I've recently planted perennials out front I'm very appreciative 


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (Jun 23, 2016)

More rain and very hot weather. The rain is so hard that
it's beating down my perennial garden. Deer have decided
to bed down in the daylilies down my driveway. I suppose
stomped daylilies make a nice bed.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 24, 2016)

abax said:


> More rain and very hot weather. The rain is so hard that
> it's beating down my perennial garden. Deer have decided
> to bed down in the daylilies down my driveway. I suppose
> stomped daylilies make a nice bed.



breakfast in bed


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2016)

LOL! Apparently, they don't like the taste of daylilies. They don't eat them; they just sleep on them.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 25, 2016)

abax said:


> LOL! Apparently, they don't like the taste of daylilies. They don't eat them; they just sleep on them.



They seem to like the buds of our daylilies.


----------



## abax (Jun 26, 2016)

That's interesting. The deer have never touched the buds
here. Of course, it comes to the same thing...no daylily
flowers either way.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2016)

Driving home from work tonight was like a half hour ride through a car wash with the water and the blower going off at the same time plus with some strobe lights


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (Jul 19, 2016)

Hot and soooo humid. Of course, there's no climate change at the Republican Convention in Ohio. What a
circus.

Wendy, you can golf in 90+ temps?????


----------



## Wendy (Jul 19, 2016)

I LOVE the heat and humidity! Makes for good golf. (for me anyway) I still walk the course for the most part....although if it is a hilly course I will take a power cart in the heat.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2016)

I always had a hard time golfing when that hot, hands would sweat too much even with a glove

Now when I play basketball and could use some dampness, dry as a bone


----------



## abax (Jul 19, 2016)

Dedicated, Wendy, dedicated.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 21, 2016)

Hot and sunny - so begins the true heat of summer that will last unbroken for the next 6 weeks or so. Highs peaking between 32-35 C on average and never a temperature below 24 C even in the middle of the night. Currently rather cool at 3:30 pm coming in at 30 C with the relative humidity only 68%. Can't complain!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2016)

Wendy said:


> I LOVE the heat and humidity! Makes for good golf. (for me anyway)



Makes the bones and joints slide easier! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 21, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Makes the bones and joints slide easier! :evil:



I always found when it got that hot I could go out bike riding and not have to do any stretching to get warmed up
And on a bike you can make your own breeze


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 23, 2016)

It mid winter here. Hottest winter day for over 40yrs - over 80F!! Summer is going to be a killer............


----------



## AdamD (Jul 24, 2016)

Heat index of 117F right now. That's 47.2C. No joke. My plants are all outside right now. They're no wimps. We just came in from swimming. 

I live in a climate where summer hits these temps and winter wind chills regularly hit -10F (-23C). How does one regulate greenhouse temps in these extremes? Seriously. I'm planning to build one in a few years. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2016)

When it gets super hot you are better off removing any walls you have and maximizing your shading, even if you think it would be a bit too dark in the summer. For winter, if you have wind you'd want to have things sealed up very well because wind will find any crack and blow in, very quickly removing heat


----------



## abax (Jul 24, 2016)

I hear you Adam...same here and no rain to speak of. I
used to like summer.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 28, 2016)

WET!
Rain!!!

National weather service yesterday predicted flooding today and tomorrow possible. Roadsides and fields are flooding, where I park my car in front of apt wide swath of running water halfway up sneakers and had to step through over them. It's just the first storm







 but, it's no longer hot! Had no line at the state vehicle inspection station either 

Elmer Nj


----------



## Stone (Jul 31, 2016)

The coldest, wettest, cloudiest, darkest, windiest, crappyest, miserablest winter ever!


images hosting


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2016)

And we are having one of the hottest summers on record here is the USA.


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2016)

...and it ain't dry heat neither!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 3, 2016)

Today after spraying for a few hours my shirt and shorts looked as if I'd just climbed out of a pool
Sadly there is not one around


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 5, 2016)

A day that is not triple digits for once. Not sure if I should be happy or sad!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm LOVING this heat and humidity.....but we do need rain DESPERATELY!


----------



## Clark (Aug 6, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> my shirt and shorts looked as if I'd just climbed out of a pool


Bigtime.
Three shirts a day by me.
Decent views make up for it I guess.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2016)

Sweatsweatsweatsweatsweat

Yesterday afternoon saw weather radar south Louisiana spinning rainstorm dumping lots of rain. I just looked again 4am next morning and still raining! NWS say around Baton Rouge had 5-20 inches of rain and will have more!

I have plug trays of perennials under bushes around apt and too hot to plant, many cooked but finally long enough hoses to water them. On drive home highway temps reached 104 before settling back to 94 in s jersey


Elmer Nj


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

MELTING over here!

I don't usually like to turn on the AC. However it's been pretty much been on all weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2016)

Where I parked in the pine barrens the car therm read 104 when I got back. Pretty much has read 96 on way to cape may region where it's 'cool' at 92


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2016)

It's a tad warm.


----------



## abax (Aug 14, 2016)

It's just a bit cooler here in the woods, but the humidity
just goms all over you.  Makes me prickly.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2016)

abax said:


> It's just a bit cooler here in the woods, but the humidity
> just goms all over you. Makes me prickly.



That is quite a picture! :rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2016)

You are politely invited to experience goming. It's rather
hideous and forces one to stay inside. Even the dogs run
outside to pee and run back into the house as fast as
they can.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 16, 2016)

I must be strange....this heat AND humidity has been awesome. It can't last much longer though now we're well into August. Raining steady here today so that might break the humidity a bit.  I'm in a seniors invitational golf tournament tomorrow so am hoping it's a bit warm and sticky....I have a better game in those conditions.


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2016)

Good game Wendy. You'd play great here. How on earth
do you qualify as a senior??? You've always looked like
a teenager to me.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm in the 50-56 year age category. Just a pup still.  BTW I'm the only woman in it....girl power! Going to be funny walking amongst all that testosterone..... LOL!


----------



## troy (Aug 17, 2016)

Very hot here central west coast. I wish you luck wendy!!!!!


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 17, 2016)

Here in North Texas We had 109F last Friday. Since we are enjoying 80s F this week. Wish it can be like this until the end of summer.


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2016)

This storm looks like a dud for us.
Not enough rain, not enough beach erosion.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 3, 2016)

Tomorrow we have a typhoon coming - oh joy!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2016)

Clark said:


> This storm looks like a dud for us.
> Not enough rain, not enough beach erosion.



A little hurri-rain is tickling cape may. At work Oxford pa little breeze and cloudy


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2016)

Sunny and warm in Lancaster, PA.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Tomorrow we have a typhoon coming - oh joy!



Stay safe, Tom.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Stay safe, Tom.



Thanks Dot. Thankfully it fizzled out and caused no problems for Japan.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Thanks Dot. Thankfully it fizzled out and caused no problems for Japan.



Would that it were always so!


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2016)

I hope the weather fizzes out in the northeast. After the
continual rain for two months, now we need rain and it's
nowhere in sight.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2016)

Hurricane warnings fizzled here. "Don't believe the hype " -Public Enemy


----------



## Clark (Sep 30, 2016)

Anybody else book a trip to the Outer Banks this Thursday? 
Our first two nights are non refundable (We're cheap, plus it looked like all systems were a go).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 3, 2016)

And another one! It is forecast to be a direct hit to my area. Will the fun never end?

https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/western-pacific/2016/Typhoon-Chaba


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 3, 2016)

While in central upstate ny for the orchid show, learned of the summer long drought and water tables and ponds being very low. They did get some rain yesterday thankfully


----------



## abax (Oct 3, 2016)

Please send rain this way>>>KY needs rain desperately
and it's getting on to wild fire season.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2016)

abax said:


> Please send rain this way>>>KY needs rain desperately
> and it's getting on to wild fire season.



Crazy weather. Wasn't it just yesterday that you were getting deluged? --that's how fast time is going by.


----------



## troy (Oct 4, 2016)

It rained and hailed twice already on the north west coast


----------



## abax (Oct 4, 2016)

Dot, it rained ALL spring and then just dried up. I call it
ragweed season here...hideous pollen everywhere.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2016)

abax said:


> Dot, it rained ALL spring and then just dried up. I call it
> ragweed season here...hideous pollen everywhere.



Similar to here, actually. But we've had ample rain since the end of August.

I hope everyone in the hurricane's path stays safe.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2016)

Matthew on Saturday afternoon





It's estimated that nearly 900 have died in Haiti, and cholera is starting to take its toll as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2016)

It's definitely going to be a white christmas in south jersey, deep dense fog overnight!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 7, 2017)

Possible total 4-8" snow today!


----------



## Marco (Jan 7, 2017)

Knee deep in snow here too. I don't even want to go outside. I don't have a proper winter jacket.


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2017)

Where's global warming when I need it!!!! Very cold and
windy here and a little bit of snow for a surprise.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2017)

abax said:


> Where's global warming when I need it!!!! Very cold and
> windy here and a little bit of snow for a surprise.



Looking at national weather service map, it's even colder in kentucky than here! (12f)


----------



## Wendy (Jan 8, 2017)

We have a LOT of snow this year. :sob: The snow banks in front of our home and driveway were above most cars. Finally the township came and removed them on Friday. It was getting silly.....the mouth of our driveway was shrinking as we had nowhere left to throw snow. And we're forecast to get another 15cm of wet snow on Tuesday. I'm SO ready for spring now. :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 7, 2017)

Starting a round of freezing rain here now. It's supposed to go on for a few hours so we have our magnolia supported....wouldn't want to lose it under the weight of ice.

I'm SO sick of winter. It can leave now.....

On a better note, I do get to go to Mexico for some golf and R&R soon. :clap:


----------



## Ray (Feb 7, 2017)

50 degrees when I got up today; supposed to get close to 70. I guess we'll take the dog for a walk on the beach...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2017)

Ray said:


> 50 degrees when I got up today; supposed to get close to 70. I guess we'll take the dog for a walk on the beach...



That is so disgusting -- from a Michigan-er's perspective!


----------



## abax (Feb 7, 2017)

Fairly warm and usually wet. I have daffodils coming
up which means the spring show probably won't be so
wonderful this year.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2017)

Car temp gauge read 62 at one point along drive to work before the sun came up. On the flip side that dot will appreciate, there is a winter storm warning tonight through tomorrow, maybe 6" snow


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 8, 2017)

abax said:


> Fairly warm and usually wet. I have daffodils coming
> up which means the spring show probably won't be so
> wonderful this year.



I don't see daffodils yet, but the snowdrops are coming up.


----------



## troy (Feb 8, 2017)

Rain rain rain, it might flood, california is still in a drought though lol..


----------



## Wendy (Feb 8, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> I don't see daffodils yet, but the snowdrops are coming up.



All I see is snow....:sob::sob::sob::sob:


----------



## troy (Feb 11, 2017)

Blessed with a little more rain, Flooding is eminent, although the drought still in effect


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2017)

Very gloomy and gray.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 12, 2017)

More snow.....it never ends.....:sob::sob::sob:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 12, 2017)

Are we ever getting hammered with snow! High winds too so can't see much more than across the road.  we cleared the driveway earlier...wet and heavy snow. It's blown back in and more already. :sob:


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2017)

Wendy, did you get to play golf at least one day?


----------



## troy (Feb 12, 2017)

evacuations executed in 2 countys, everything downstream of feather river could flood, trains crashing in elk grove from flooding, mud slides closing down freeways for days, more rain next week.....


----------



## Wendy (Feb 13, 2017)

Stay safe Troy. That sounds awful. 

Roads are closed all around us. There were many travelers stranded at the local Tims Hortons. In our village there is a network of people who take these travelers in for the night. We're hosting a young couple who were found in the ditch on the highway. Neighbours all around us have taken in others. It's a really nice feeling to help others in need. I can't imagine being stuck out in this weather. We have a pretty cool village. :clap:


----------



## John M (Feb 13, 2017)

Holy crap, Wendy; that sounds terrible! Really nice of you to join in the community efforts to help people. Down here, I got about 5" of snow. Then it warmed up a bit and it became heavy and wet (packing snow). The plows cleared the road and then with the little raise in temperature, the roads were soon just wet and bare again. You really have been hit a LOT harder than me. Hang in there!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll try and post photos tomorrow. Arthur is a whole different world in the winter.


----------



## troy (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow!! Wendy, awesome!!! Old school hospitality. Very good karma going your way, terrible about the weather  hope it warms up soon for you guys!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2017)

Talking to family in central ny, binghamton had 30" of snow from the noreaster. We had mostly a lot of rain and wind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 18, 2017)

I hope all our local Peruvians are okay.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2017)

Harvey storm in Texas is a huge disaster! Are there any of our members who are in that area? It's been parked for two days, and today's weather modeling shows it to still be in Texas even next Friday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Reddick (Aug 27, 2017)

I currently live in Dallas, but I grew up in Houston and have spent most of my life there.

Two things,

1. The dramatic pictures you are seeing in the news this weekend- notably the one of 610 flooded up to the freeway overhead signs, and Memorial Park along Allen and Memorial Parkways are nothing new or unusual. That piece of freeway is set about 30 feet below ground level, and the park is also very low-lying along the bayou in that area. You can get photos like that every few years for one reason or another- even just after a hard day's rain.

2. The real danger is that Houston is currently at that state, and unlike what we saw with Alicia or Allison- the rain is not over. This has the potential to get much worse, and quite frankly we will not know how much worse with regards to central Houston for another 48 hours.

I have tons of friends and family down there and am getting regular updates. River Oaks, Memorial and West U/Medical Center are generally okay in terms of homes not flooding- but a few spots in Memorial have flooded homes- which is highly unusual- and last I heard one major hospital in the Medical Center is evacuating patients which is also highly unusual.

North of town, as of tonight a few friends report water within a couple of feet of the front door on their lawns. So that is very touch and go.

South it is a mixed bag- many are just fine, but a few others are close to flooding.

East- as has always been the case since it is a lower lying area is in bad shape. Extensive flooding. 

Latest word is that the storm is headed back to sea and will hit Houston again in a couple of days- a more direct hit. As is usually the case, winds are not much a concern as flooding.

Also, the "dirty side" of the storm is to the east- ie the side that will dump the most rain. And so a direct hit will take less of a toll on the West side of town, but East of Houston would be even worse than now potentially.

Let us see what happens- but for the moment I would say Houston is currently about what one would expect immediately AFTER a major hurricane hit, yet with rains continuing tonight and a chance of another hit in a couple of days which gives the streets time to drain, but is not enough time for the bayou and its various tributaries to get back to normal levels.

I fear we are not done yet


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 5, 2017)

The Puget Sound area is surrounded by forest fires...we actually had ash fall on the city today. Sky is filled with smoke..in fact, our entire state (Wa) along with Oregon, BC, Montana, Idaho is having one big barbecue


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2017)

Yikes. I saw the heat wave in cali, 100's over whole state


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2017)

100 to 110 all last week


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 5, 2017)

Preparing for a little bit of wind and rain that's supposed to be coming around Friday

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## abapple (Sep 5, 2017)

Low to mid 40s at night and low to mid 60s day (maybe upper 60s with sun) Leaves are showing a slight bit of color. Phrags seem to love it!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2018)

Despite the rain rain rain and fog, it was 65f and I wore shorts and T-shirt home from work (in mid January)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 17, 2018)

Sweat sweat sweat



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey Charles, baking here too, right after having those torrential rains last week. Can't complain though, folks up north around Kyoto and especially Gifu Prefecture are truly sizzling with temps up to 39 C (102 F) the last few days. Yuck. Locally nothing north of 36 C (96.8 F).


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2018)

WET! At least at work all the plants and everything else is sopping wet and more is to come. Just 40+ miles east where I live we haven&rsquo;t had much rain, though enough to wet the soil a little ways. Just further east and south again they have had more rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 25, 2018)

No rain for months, and a heatwave has hit us. Temps around 30-35 degrees C. My paphs seem to do fine though. Found buds in five of them in the last few days. charlesworthii, henryanum, Pinocchio, Maudiae and Rosy Dawn. Hope for more


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2018)

NYC, Rainy.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 14, 2018)

HAze, Haze and more Haze...smoke from fires burning in Oregon , Washington and BC settling over Seattle...visibility 2 miles...lived in this area for 25 years...before three years ago it was rare to get significant smoke , now at least a third of the summer is smoky


----------



## Berthold (Aug 15, 2018)

I never had such a warm to hot July before but my parents and grandparents had a lot of that.
I feel its cooling down but I am not sure.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 15, 2018)

Lots of quick snow and now rain. Before that; rain, and before that, rain. Periods of sun and occasional dips to cold but otherwise mild. 

Heard the other night that local south jersey farmers were getting stuck in their fields. Today on very slow way home from work through deep slop I looked at all the fields between the Del-mem bridge and Elmer and there are very many acres of soybeans still needing to be harvested. 

Besides needing fields to be dry enough for equipment, the beans need to have moisture % low enough so they dont degrade in transport and storage. I dont know if Ive ever seen soybean fields covered with snow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2018)

First frost last night and some wet snow today. It's very wet here and no
sunshine. I'm awfully glad I installed LED lights in my greenhouse and my Phrags. are blooming
well and lots of new growth. Kentucky is a little north and a little south, so
we usually get a strange mix of weather. I hope you get some
respite from the rain; it does get rather gloomy.


----------



## troy (Nov 15, 2018)

Visibility less than a mile, fire smoke soot thick settling on everything, temps dropping to freezing, my garden hose froze up in the morning, daytime high in the 60s. damn fires!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2019)

I just saw this from my national weather service mobile page; take your pick it looks like its going to happen....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Jan 18, 2019)

The weather at the moment here in two words - bloody hot. The heat since Christmas has been relentless. Most days have been around the mid 30 degrees Celsius. The last four days have been over 40oC (Wednesday 41.6) which is a record for this region. To put that in a historical perspective, the 25 year period between 1973 and 1998 never had a single day that reached 40oC in Canberra. This week we had four days in a row. A cool change has come through and so the temperature today will be only 33oC today but then it is mid to high 30's for the rest of next week. 

The hottest my glasshouse got was 38.1oC. Temperatures were mostly around 35 to 36oC during the day. I keep the humidity above 50%. No sign of any plant stress. I actually think the multi-floral Paphs love those high temperatures.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2019)

Good luck David.
Surprisingly Brisbane has been spared the worst of the heat - low 30sC


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2019)

It's going to be about 60F/15.5C here today, with a chance of rain. Tomorrow night and Monday, were supposed to see mornings in the low 20s/-5-ish.

Went offshore on Thursday, and we loaded up on black sea bass. Yummm.


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2019)

Rain, rain, more rain...haven't seen the sun for a month.


----------



## abapple (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice up here in the high south. Temps in the teens with 50 mph breeze from the northwest. It's a big weekend for the ski slopes


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2019)

I was just reminded of one of the coldest days I ever experienced. Great Lakes , Illinois, outside of Chicago. Jan 20 1985. It was around -30 F and a -80 Wind Chill. I was in US Navy trade school in Great Lakes.I tried walking to the cafeteria and got about one tenth of the way there before I turned around, almost passed out before I got back.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 31, 2019)

Its very cold in Chicago, in 2 weeks it will be pretty warm in Montreal. Climate changes from week to week, so does the weather, but what can we do?


----------



## Ray (Jan 31, 2019)

Something I have wondered, and wondered how you'd ever know:

If you know anything about basic statistics, you know that all systems have natural variation, and attempts to correct for that variation is called "tampering", and often leads to greater variation.

So applying that to climate change, are our efforts to "correct" it leading to the greater variation we're experiencing?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 31, 2019)

Climate does not change from week to week. 
It is correct to say weather changes from week to week.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 31, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Climate does not change from week to week.
> It is correct to say weather changes from week to week.



Thank You for that hint :wink: 

But opinion about climate change changes from week to week.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 31, 2019)

meanwhile, the northwest enjoying one of its warmest winters yet


----------



## Berthold (Feb 2, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> meanwhile, the northwest enjoying one of its warmest winters yet



Please believe in Phil, not in Al Gore.

Everything is becoming well.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 2, 2019)

can we please stay focused on the intention of this thread and not let it devolve into one of Berthold's annoying pet projects again


Seattle about to get it's winter...which some of you would call a cold spring..we might even get snow next week..for five minutes


----------



## Berthold (Feb 2, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> Seattle about to get it's winter...which some of you would call a cold spring..we might even get snow next week..for five minutes




Don't worry 







I accept weather forecast especially long term weather forecast only by scientific meteorologist, not by prophet. The only exception is by Phil on Feb 2.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 2, 2019)

sigh


----------



## Berthold (Feb 3, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> sigh



"Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier (Groundhog Day)"

I am feeling in a time loop


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 4, 2019)

The show is quite................Keep sending the clowns please!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 4, 2019)

we got three inches of snow...and sub freezing temps, snow not melting. Wind gusts...feels like a typical winter day in chicago. Luckily we have a fleet of de-icers so the entire city doesnt shut down...but because of our unique topography, many cant come to work today..too many hills


----------



## troy (Feb 4, 2019)

Warm and rainy in norcal, intermittent storms, nice weather


----------



## Ray (Feb 5, 2019)

Low 70's yesterday through next week.

Coastal NC weather simply does its own thing...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2019)

Its warm and balmy right now, after coldest temps a few days ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 6, 2019)

Seattle is expecting another snow storm on fri/sat and then more snow on mon/teus...not since snowmaggedon in 2008 have we been hit like this. It's difficult here because of all the hills..snow melts in daytime and then refreezes at night..some people have not been to work all week..all this after having a very warm winter.


----------



## Ray (Feb 7, 2019)

No snow or ice here...arrived in Siesta Key, FL yesterday afternoon. Low 80's.


----------



## emydura (Feb 8, 2019)

Maybe it was extremely cold in some parts of the US, but here in Canberra, it was the hottest January ever recorded, smashing record after record. Finally, we have had some respite in the last few days. Even had a bit of rain.

https://www.canberratimes.com.au/na...ry-brings-heat-lightning-20190131-p50up0.html


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 8, 2019)

emydura said:


> Maybe it was extremely cold in some parts of the US, but here in Canberra, it was the hottest January ever recorded, smashing record after record. Finally, we have had some respite in the last few days. Even had a bit of rain.
> 
> https://www.canberratimes.com.au/na...ry-brings-heat-lightning-20190131-p50up0.html



we had a record breaking warm winter , until last week..so maybe you will get snow next week...LOL


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 8, 2019)

Highly Unusual for Seattle


----------



## Berthold (Feb 9, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> Highly Unusual for Seattle



Yes, that is typical for climate warming


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Yes, that is typical for climate warming



let me explain it to you how it works because I know you need your hand held ...you post about the weather you are experiencing first hand , not the weather in areas that you are not holding a physical presence. We dont need your stupid comments on climate change. Just look outside your window and share with us the weather you see...it's actually that simple


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2019)

We totaled about six inches , four inches over night...melting now but supposed to freeze to 14 F tonight 

The snow on top of greenhouse is sliding off like a glacier..pretty cool to watch. Nope, the orchids are not in there yet. Waiting until mid april when I dont have to worry about heating and when I sell off most of my paph seedlings. The structure on the left with the chairs around it is my telescope mount..it stays there so I dont have to polar align each time I want to use it


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 10, 2019)

getting our third dump of snow in a week...up to 12 inches so far ...probably 8 more to go


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 11, 2019)

RAIN!!!...finally!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Feb 12, 2019)

Here in Denmark we have up to 10 degress C these days. Coldest winternights were around -5. Second year with such warm temps


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2019)

Snowing in coastal midatlantic, with a conveyor belt of heavy rain behind feeding it


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 22, 2019)

Winter is over here as far as I can tell. There is a remote possibility we will have freezing temperatures in March or even early April, but I'd wager very unlikely. Breezy, cool to warm temps, on and off rainy and sunny days from here on out - spring plants are increasingly starting up in earnest. The main wave of cherry blossoms is currently forecast to come around March 18th in Fukuoka City. I can believe it since Prunus campanulata, the "Taiwan cherry", is already starting to flower in the heat island areas of Fukuoka City and I saw trees on a local mountain at around 300 meters elevation almost breaking bud two days ago. Spring will be early this year in much of Japan.

Now a polar vortex will form over us this week and it will all get zapped!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 3, 2019)

We’ve had a brutal winter for snow and extreme cold. I’ve missed several days of work because of road closures from the snow. Days off are nice except when you’re self employed. No work = no money. Here are a couple photos. We had a blizzard last week....had to struggle to get out of the house after as the wind had pasted big snow drifts against the doors. NOT. Fun! I’m glad spring is close.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 5, 2019)

Not that I wish for but we haven't seen big snow storms here for almost 10 years now. Anything over 10 inches is a big deal here... 
A photo of my backyard after a snow storm(many years ago):


----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2019)

Wow. Snow + more snow= no fun!! I've had to tunnel out of my residence in tahoe out a bathroom window, putting snow in the bathtub, I feel your frustration!! Alot alot of rain here in nor cal!! It's been a trend since 2015 more rain in the winters, I think the northern jetstream is dropping south...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 18, 2019)

Seattle hit 74 today .. warmest winter day on record for us


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 18, 2019)

Probably break that record tomorrow


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 19, 2019)

We hit an official high of 80


----------



## Wendy (Mar 20, 2019)

H
Winter aconite is blooming and my species tulips are well up. I’m amazed at the plants that grow under snow. I suspect some of my hellebores are budding as well but I haven’t checked. Spring is here!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 20, 2019)

Right now at work in pa. Already hit days high of 95 in shade at noon, supposed to have heat index of 107. At home in south jersey it’s supposed to be heat index 111. Can’t wait to get home


----------



## abapple (Jul 24, 2019)

Up here in the high south we have yet to get over 80. Yesterday we never got to 60 (cloudy) nights are upper40s to highs low to mid 70s for the next 10 days. Never have ever needed cooling in greenhouse. Just natural air flow with one fan on 24/7. The phrags love it!


----------



## eds (Jul 25, 2019)

We're set for a record July day here in the UK. Might top 39 degrees centigrade (102 in 'old money'). We had such a long hot spell last year too.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 25, 2019)

Good snow condition in Argentina
https://www.onthesnow.co.uk/argentina/skireport.html


----------



## troy (Jul 25, 2019)

Hot in norcal usa, also over 100° this whole week


----------



## Ray (Jul 26, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> We're set for a record July day here in the UK. Might top 39 degrees centigrade (102 in 'old money'). We had such a long hot spell last year too.


I lived in the UK in the early 60's. One of those summers, the temperature reached into the 70's and the "record heat wave" killed quite a few folks in nursing homes. 

Tell me there's no climate change... (I am not assigning "cause", just stating a fact, so no BS arguments, please.)


----------



## Berthold (Jul 26, 2019)

Ray said:


> Tell me there's no climate change... (I am not assigning "cause", just stating a fact, so no BS arguments, please.)



I think, I can agree. The Mediterranean plants in my garden where not killed in the 2 last winters by frost.
That also happened in the early 80th, but no more after that time.


----------



## emydura (Jul 26, 2019)

We are in winter here, so we are obviously not getting the extreme temperatures that are being seen throughout Europe. But it has been reported that this month will be the hottest July ever recorded for Canberra.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 26, 2019)

Increasing top temperatures in Europe is caused also by more and more stone buildings in the cities which store heat better than green areas. Some cities are approaching stone desert conditions


----------



## eds (Jul 28, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Increasing top temperatures in Europe is caused also by more and more stone buildings in the cities which store heat better than green areas. Some cities are approaching stone desert conditions



I'm sorry but that's not the case in the UK. More of our buildings have solar panels with higher reflectivity, more glazing with higher reflectivity and we have more and more green areas that should reduce the heat island effect. They're small effects but they haven't got worse in the last 30 years or so so can't satisfactorily explain.

Also the new record UK temperature was recorded in Cambridge - hardly a sprawling metropolis! I think the weather station is even in the botanic garden!

Climate change is real and we have caused it. If we don't act dramatically and soon we will all regret it on my opinion.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 28, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> Climate change is real and we have caused it. If we don't act dramatically and soon we will all regret it on my opinion.



I am not sure if You can really improve the situation if Great Britannia immediately switsches off all their coal and gas power plants.
As a test You can switch off this 45% of Your power production. But I recommend to do it after uncontrolled Brexit. Then You will not need that part any longer.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 31, 2019)

Good news from climate change

Less damage by natural disasters.
The damage by hurricane, heatwaves and floods in the first 6 months of the year is reduced to 42 billion $. The medium value of the last 30 years is about 69 billion $.

Data from Münchener Rück, the World's largest reinsurance in Munich


----------



## Stone (Aug 4, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> Climate change is real and we have caused it.



There is precisely zero evidence of that. Firstly, there no proof that the ''change'' we are seeing now is permanent. (because it has happened before) and secondly, the definition of ''climate'' as used in this context (average weather over thirty years) is arbitrary and made up. Apart from astronomical influences, real climate is determined by your place on the ball we call Earth. Thirdly, there is no proof (only conjecture) that co2 is causing the current warming. Those are the facts.


----------



## eds (Aug 5, 2019)

https://royalsociety.org/topics-pol...MIsZa1tYDr4wIVhrTtCh2y5QWVEAAYAyAAEgIGwvD_BwE


----------



## Stone (Aug 5, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> https://royalsociety.org/topics-pol...MIsZa1tYDr4wIVhrTtCh2y5QWVEAAYAyAAEgIGwvD_BwE


Give me more than primary school level conjecture. I already know the hypothesis. There is no proof that ''back radiation'' from co2 is causing current warming. I already told you that was a fact. Posting videos won't change that I'm afraid.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 5, 2019)

Stone said:


> There is precisely zero evidence of that. Firstly, there no proof that the ''change'' we are seeing now is permanent. (because it has happened before) and secondly, the definition of ''climate'' as used in this context (average weather over thirty years) is arbitrary and made up. Apart from astronomical influences, real climate is determined by your place on the ball we call Earth. Thirdly, there is no proof (only conjecture) that co2 is causing the current warming. Those are the facts.



Mike, 500 years ago You would have been a heretic and ended on the pyre.
I only remember Galileo Galilei


----------



## eds (Aug 5, 2019)

That link is a series of further links to evidence gathered by The Royal Society, an independent scientific organisation. But if you want to bury your head in the sand then go ahead.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 5, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> But if you want to bury your head in the sand then go ahead.



I will keep my head upright and ignore the link.


----------



## Frederick (Aug 5, 2019)

"primary school level conjecture"? On the Royal Society website? This beggars belief. Are you aware of the enormity of what you write?


----------



## Berthold (Aug 5, 2019)

Frederick said:


> " Are you aware of the enormity of what you write?



I really hope Her Majesty the British Queen does not read here.


----------



## Frederick (Aug 5, 2019)

Berthold said:


> I really hope Her Majesty the British Queen does not read here.


Your ignorance of what the Royal Society really is is worthy of the Guinness book of records.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 5, 2019)

Frederick said:


> Your ignorance of what the Royal Society really is is worthy of the Guinness book of records.


Frederick I am scientist myself and can interpret basic scientific data myself. I don't need Royal Society.


----------



## troy (Aug 5, 2019)

This is a "weather" posting thread not a insolent conunderum argue blog!! Can you take it somewhere appropriate??


----------



## Stone (Aug 5, 2019)

Frederick said:


> Your ignorance of what the Royal Society really is is worthy of the Guinness book of records.


Is that the one frequented by David Attenborough? If you get your information from him you might run into some problems.


----------



## Stone (Aug 5, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Mike, 500 years ago You would have been a heretic and ended on the pyre.
> I only remember Galileo Galilei


If people like ''Extinction Rebellion'' had their way I would be burning right now!


----------



## troy (Aug 5, 2019)

Lol.. well berthold turns every thread into sensless blabber "off topic"


----------



## Berthold (Aug 6, 2019)

troy said:


> This is a "weather" posting thread not a insolent conunderum argue blog!!



You are right Troy, what is Your temperature? That will be interesting for everybody I am sure.


----------



## Stone (Aug 6, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> That link is a series of further links to evidence gathered by The Royal Society, an independent scientific organisation. But if you want to bury your head in the sand then go ahead.


Ok I had a quick look at one of those links from this independent ''scientific'' organization. This was the first or second line....''Since the mid-1800s, scientists have known that CO2 is one of the main greenhouse gases of importance to Earth’s energy balance''. 

This is the kind of misguiding garbage that floods the media at the moment. Less than 4% of GHGs is Co2. The rest (95%) being water vapour and a few others. (most people don't even realise that very basic fact). So, now that you know co2 is NOT anywhere near one of the main GHGs, you also know why I find the ''Royal Society'' just as contemptible as all the other Climate Scientology propaganda outlets out there.

I don't mean any offence but most people who casually take in their climate information from mainstream outlets (the news) have not the slightest clue of reality.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 7, 2019)

Stone said:


> Ok I had a quick look at one of those links from this independent ''scientific'' organization. This was the first or second line....''Since the mid-1800s, scientists have known that CO2 is one of the main greenhouse gases of importance to Earth’s energy balance''.



This Royal Society link is not written *for* children, it is also written *by* children. Between the lines of the link text statement I recognize Greta Thunberg (the woman of the year in Sweden) and her ghostwriters.
I expect, that Greta will become honorary member of the Royal Society soon. She already had an audience with the Pope.

Only one small detail: About 30% of incoming sun radiation is reflected back into space by water clouds and there is a big variation due to Variation of clouds in the atmosphere.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 7, 2019)

troy said:


> Lol.. well berthold turns every thread into sensless blabber "off topic"



Sorry, but I do not agree


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 7, 2019)

Here in New Orleans, we are back to pleasant daily rains and normal hot weather. June was extremely dry and hot.


----------



## Stone (Aug 7, 2019)

Berthold said:


> This Royal Society link is not written *for* children, it is also written *by* children. Between the lines of the link text statement I recognize Greta Thunberg (the woman of the year in Sweden) and her ghostwriters.
> I expect, that Greta will become honorary member of the Royal Society soon. She already had an audience with the Pope.
> 
> Only one small detail: About 30% of incoming sun radiation is reflected back into space by water clouds and there is a big variation due to Variation of clouds in the atmosphere.


Poor Greta, the abused and confused child. Her mother said she can actually _see _co2! Obviously a very special child who is 15 and still told to wear big tails...you know for the public perception......
Clouds...yes there seems to be a lot of discussion lately about formation of clouds or the lack of them and the cause and we know they have a gigantic effect on temperature.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 11, 2019)

During 9/11 when the airways over the us were closed due to security concerns, it was noted that the average daily temperatures increased most likely due to the lack of jet contrails reflecting light back out. I guess it could be said ‘clouds’ or contrails could retain heat below, but maybe there is a tipping point where retained heat grows over reflected heat? I heard the temps went back to ‘normal’ when planes started flying again. And I must add this observation after 9/11 could have just been noise and not scientific fact as I didn’t go anywhere to check the validity  . 
Another cloud/heat retention story relates an article i think I read in discover magazine about why they thought crocodile fossils or such were found so far north in a place in the us, and their conjecture at the time was that it was very cloudy all the time so kept the temps warmer for them (or maybe continental shifts moved the fossil strata away from original warmer spot. But all just thoughts..,)

Today it’s low 80’s and sunny, and I didn’t need the ac on last night :O the night temps if I were still in upstate ny would have been ‘unbearable’ but here in mid Atlantic coastal it’s ‘cool’ :$


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 11, 2019)

Now we are back to extreme humidity mixed with heat. Still rains somewhere in the city every day but not enough to cool. Heat index is super high.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 11, 2019)

cnycharles said:


> During 9/11 when the airways over the us were closed due to security concerns, it was noted that the average daily temperatures increased most likely due to the lack of jet contrails reflecting light back out. I guess it could be said ‘clouds’ or contrails could retain heat below, but maybe there is a tipping point where retained heat grows over reflected heat? I heard the temps went back to ‘normal’ when planes started flying again. And I must add this observation after 9/11 could have just been noise and not scientific fact as I didn’t go anywhere to check the validity  .


A big amount (about 30%) of incoming radiation is reflected by water clouds back into space. Dew to strong variation of the cloud system the incoming energy also variates a lot.
The same to outgoing radiation from the earth, which also variates a lot by variation of the cloud system.
So forecast is extreme difficult (I would say impossible) if the earth is worming up or cooling down. So it can be possible that the earth is warming up for 10 days and cooling down in the next 2 weeks.
CO2 and methane have only a small effect onto this procedure compared with the water cloud system.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 13, 2019)

Deforestation has the biggest effect on the balance of that system


----------



## Berthold (Aug 13, 2019)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> Deforestation has the biggest effect on the balance of that system


Yes I agree, Teresa.
But please make a proposal to the Brazilians how they can better expand their economic system than by deforestation and the expansion of agriculture.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 16, 2019)

I like the German initiative. Given all the twisted rhetoric from the new Brazilian pres, I bet it hurt his pocket


----------



## Berthold (Aug 16, 2019)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> I like the German initiative. Given all the twisted rhetoric from the new Brazilian pres, I bet it hurt his pocket



Germany is known worldwide for giving good advice to other countries.
The German government wanted to send 26 million dollars to Brazil to reduce the deforestation of the Brazilian forest.
But the Brazilian president has refused and has recommended Angela Merkel (German Chancellor) reforest Germany instead of Brazil.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 17, 2019)

Brazil accelerated deforestation rate under current president. The way I heard it Germany didn't give the money due to blatant non-compliance likely misuse of funds and witheld this year's incentive. The fund was witheld not refused.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 18, 2019)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> Brazil accelerated deforestation rate under current president. The way I heard it Germany didn't give the money due to blatant non-compliance likely misuse of funds and witheld this year's incentive. The fund was witheld not refused.


Yes, Teresa, but main reason to keep back the money is that Brazilian president doesn't want to stop deforestation due to increase Brazilian economy.
German government wants to save nature in foreign countries. In Germany it is very difficult due to industrialization of Germany


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 19, 2019)

This morning fog rolling through open side vents of greenhouse - again !


----------



## Ray (Aug 19, 2019)

We got back from our family vacation on Saturday evening. We were sitting, enjoying a glass of wine while watching TV and a HUGE thunderstorm rolled through (we got over 5" of rain in 48 hours, all told).

FLASH/BOOM - then we had a large spark jump across our fireplace, 6 feet from us. WOW!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 28, 2019)

while the rest of the country is getting slammed...the PNW is going to have some of the best Thanksgiving weather in its history


----------



## Ray (Nov 28, 2019)

It was 73 here yesterday. Sunny and high 60's today. Might have to take a Thanksgiving cruise around the island!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 28, 2019)

It’s been raining steadily here in deming nm since about noon yesterday. My mother’s friend says it’s the longest sustained rain since he’s been here. The day I arrived, it was very windy in Texas and New Mexico and the dust was blowing everywhere.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 28, 2019)

yeah, southwest is getting a lot of unusually long sustained rain


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2020)

We have been getting very mild weather and received lots of rain instead of snow. But west and north in pa they received more snow. A few days ago it was 56 first thing in the morning while in New Mexico it was 26 near the us/Mexico border and 6 up north in Albuquerque


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't know what to think of weather anymore. This is the first truly snow-less winter in southern Japan since 2002, when I first arrived here. Even the local mountains, which are up to 3500 feet high, have had basically no snow all winter long. In a typical year you'll see snow on the higher ridge lines for up to a week's time, and in some years 2 or 3 weeks. This year, none. At my home, a mere 195 feet above sea level, snow falls several times in a normal year, and accumulations can range from a dusting to nearly a foot deep (rarely). It doesn't persist more than a day or two on average at this elevation, but it does happen regularly. I haven't seen ONE flake fall from the sky so far, and after February, winter is all but over in these parts. 

In terms of frost, locally it got down to 30 F one morning in late December, and since then there have been a sprinkling of mornings near or around the freezing mark. Typically there are around 14 days or so of below freezing mornings around my place, and this year maybe we've only had that one day in December, plus a couple that have been close. As for average temperature, January is the coldest month here. The most recent 30 year average (1981-2010) for the month is around 43.7 F (that includes highs and lows), but this year came in the warmest, at 49.1 F (it has been tracked the past 120 years). February, historically a bit warmer than January, has to date been colder than January so far, but according to the forecast we will have temperatures up into mid 60's by mid week! Hmm...

Upshot, it hasn't been "warm" this winter, but sure ain't cold neither, not by a country mile.


----------



## Marco (Jun 4, 2020)

Hot and super humid here. Been watching a few of Tom's videos on youtube and was inspired to pop by and say hello.

Unfortunately, life happened (married traveling etc..)and my neo collection shrunk a bit. 

I hope everyone is healthy and doing well right now.


----------



## Berthold (Sep 28, 2020)

Yesterday I called the Indian chief in British Columbia on his satellite phone and asked how cold the coming winter will be. I can advise any forum user to start collecting firewood very soon.
Next week I will call him again and ask when the earth has warmed by 2°.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 21, 2020)

Here the actual weather forecast, also interesting for Osiris Rex just touching Bennu


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2020)

People who deny manmade climate influence are like Dodo's!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 21, 2020)

NYEric said:


> People who deny manmade climate influence are like Dodo's!



Eric, how true. You can argue about other influences too, but the manmade influence isn't deniable.


----------



## eds (Oct 21, 2020)

NYEric said:


> People who deny manmade climate influence are like Dodo's!



Only if they were sentient dodos that could see the pirates coming with rats and cats and decided they weren't going to cause a problem (despite eating all their eggs / friends) and so just decided to carry on as before as if nothing had happened...


----------



## Berthold (Oct 21, 2020)

NYEric said:


> People who deny manmade climate influence are like Dodo's!


Eric, please call the Indian Chief in British Columbia, he will tell You. He is a scientist.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 21, 2020)

eds said:


> Only if they were sentient dodos that could see the pirates coming with rats and cats and decided they weren't going to cause a problem (despite eating all their eggs / friends) and so just decided to carry on as before as if nothing had happened...


Ed, British can be happy, currently they have fewer problems than climate change


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 22, 2020)

Berthold said:


> Eric, please call the Indian Chief in British Columbia, he will tell You. He is a scientist.


And now you’re a racist. Congratulations.

That First Nations elder has forgotten more science than your ignorant ass could ever know.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 22, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> And now you’re a racist. Congratulations.
> 
> That First Nations elder has forgotten more science than your ignorant ass could ever know.


Sorry, I don't take part in the American election campaign


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 22, 2020)

Sudden, sharp cold snap here in southwest Washington state, from about 50 degrees at night to 20-30 at night. Last week, torrential rainstorms and strong winds that made it hard to walk upright. Yesterday morning was warm; this morning, ice covering my lawn! My cymbidium will love how cold it gets near the windows!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 24, 2020)

My sister in western wyoming also reported an ice storm, though here it’s mild at night and day at the moment


----------



## Berthold (Oct 25, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> And now you’re a racist. Congratulations.
> 
> That First Nations elder has forgotten more science than your ignorant ass could ever know.



You did not understand, You are not a scientist, You are from Chicago.
The Indian chief is a prudent wise man. When he doesn't know exactly how the future is going, he gives his people advice to prepare for the worst.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2020)

Yesterday mid 60’s, showers early and sunny after. Pleasant thanksgiving weather


----------



## Ray (Nov 27, 2020)

Mid-70’s and cloudy TG day. Big thunderstorm overnight. Low-70’s and sunny today. Time for an oyster roast!


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 27, 2020)

On next tuesday we will have our first change in the weather with the first cold front, hope it helps my Paph for blooming!!!!


----------

